#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-14
<anhtaidatquang> fai room cua ubuntu vn ko ta
<anhtaidatquang> lau ngay` ko sai ubuntu, gio len 10.10 roi, ko biet cai bo go~ TV nao tot nhat vay ?
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anhtaidatquang> um`, da cai` roi, ko khac so voi 10.4 hi`
<anhtaidatquang> logout da, ti vao hoi may huynh them vai cai :D
<anhtaidatquang> ket noi iphone voi ubuntu bang wifi the nao nhi
<anhtaidatquang> cai dat card am thanh 5.1 cho ubuntu 10.10 the nao nhi
<khanhpt> chào các anh, em nhỡ cài Ubuntu 11.04, giờ ko vào được X, đang dùng Windows
<khanhpt> làm sao giờ?
 * CoconutCrab nhai cookie
<nobawk> khanhpt: sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<khanhpt> nobawk: tưởng /dev/zero
<nobawk> khanhpt: random ngon hơn
<khanhpt> sao lại ngon hơn :), từ trước giờ mình toàn zero
<khanhpt> random thì ghi nó thật hơn à :)
<CoconutCrab> thế chậm hơn
<CoconutCrab> entropy pool không đủ đâu
<CoconutCrab> zero nhanh hơn
<khanhpt> CoconutCrab: random chậm hơn chứ
<CoconutCrab> ờ, random chậm hơn
<CoconutCrab> vì không đủ entropy
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> đâu có nhất thiết phải đủ entropy
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<C4NoC> fsck CoconutCrab
<khanhpt> khoan entropy là cái éo jd dấy
 * khanhpt tát C4NoC 
<C4NoC> à
<C4NoC> fsck khanhpt
<nobawk> cái random kia chỉ là prg thôi mà
<C4NoC> :'(
<nobawk> nó có hàm sẵn roài
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: không đủ nó không sinh cho đâu
<nobawk> chỉ cần ko biết seed thì chả sao
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: thử rồi
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: nó ko phải như mấy cái rsa hay gpg đâu
<CoconutCrab> prg nhưng chỉ sinh được đến một mức độ nào đó thôi
<nobawk> ờ hén (:\
<CoconutCrab> vì dd = đọc từ /dev/random ra
<CoconutCrab> nếu đi qua 1 cái gì đó nữa thì được
 * CoconutCrab ngày trước dd cái ổ cứng mất cả đêm <---
<nobawk> tưởng cái kia chỉ cần sinh ra 1 cái uniform random number
<nobawk> mà uniform thì cần gì phức tạp đến  mức phải tính entropy đâu :3
<khanhpt> nobawk: tức là sinh một lần?
<khanhpt> thế thì tốn mấy
<nobawk> ko
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: từ cái source (nhiễu từa lưa) -> đưa vào cái gen prng
<nobawk> nó ko sinh 1 lần
<nobawk> mà sinh theo 1 cái seed
<nobawk> chỉ cần có cái seed giống thì sẽ ra cả sequence :3
<nobawk> vấn đề là làm sao tìm ra cái seed
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: vậy có đủ random đâu :-/
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: nó thành hàm rồi
 * CoconutCrab nghĩ mấy lão linux còn lâu mới để 'randomness' bé thế
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: chỉ cần cái seed nó đủ random để ko doán ra đc thôi
<CoconutCrab> nói chung trong doc của linux kernel có đó
<CoconutCrab> -> đọc :3
<nobawk> ờ hén
 * nobawk chả biết cái /dev/random thế nào :3
<nobawk> nhưng lần trước đọc thấy có đoạn dùng mấy cái hw
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<CoconutCrab> lúc compile tha hồ sửa
<nobawk> như clock skew để tạo giả ngẫu nhiên
<CoconutCrab> có mấy cái module để lấy source cho entropy
<CoconutCrab> từ mic, skew đủ kiểu
<nobawk> tắt mic đi thì sao :3
<CoconutCrab> vẫn lấy được :3
<CoconutCrab> nó nằm dưới alsa
 * khanhpt fsck CoconutCrab nobawk 
<nobawk> mờ dùng mấy thuật toán mã hoá cũng ra ngẫu nhiên mờ :D
<nobawk> hashing tính ra độ ngẫu nhiên cũng ngon phết :3
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: cái vụ ngày trước của debian trong ssl ấy
<CoconutCrab> ssh hay ssl gì gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> sửa cái gói đấy khiến cho nó lấy cái entropy pool bé quá
<CoconutCrab> ---> độ mạnh giảm ác liệt
<nobawk> cái vụ developer tự động sửa code ấy à
<CoconutCrab> --> bị chửi tơi bời
<CoconutCrab> .g debian entropy ssh
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://n0tablog.wordpress.com/2007/11/24/running-out-of-entropy-in-debian-etch/
<nobawk> mấy cái dùng pub key encryption thì chắc là cần
<CoconutCrab> Basically, your /dev/random is not generating randomness fast enough to establish an ssh session.The problem seems typical of simple embedded devices like NSLU2.
<nobawk> vì nếu nó suy ra đc cái số nguyên tố thì con như xong :3
<CoconutCrab> Fall back on so-called “unlimited” random source (/dev/urandom) – for the detailed discussion of differences between /dev/random and /dev/urandom look here.
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái này thì dd nhanh nà
<nobawk> chả còn ý nghĩa gì nữa :3
<nobawk> à okay
<nobawk> urandom mới là uniform random generator ;3
<CoconutCrab> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-15
 * nobawk ngoi len
<samaclacda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GoboLinux
<bksupybot> Title: GoboLinux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<CoconutCrab> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at secure.wikimedia.org)
<that> alo
<that> may anh oi em cai samba share ma khong thanh cong
<that> cho em hoi ti
<nobawk> ?
<that> em dung virtualbox cai u 10.04 share voi win ma khong dc
<nobawk> that: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<nobawk> that: nếu muốn dùng cái đó
<nobawk> 1 cách khác là add share folder
<nobawk> rồi vào phần network place mà tìm
<that> nhung em muon dung samba
<that> chu cach share folder thi em biet
<nobawk> muốn dùng samba thì đọc cái kia
<that> vang
<that> em se thu xem het
<that> thanks truoc nha
<nobawk> Anonymous Read-Only Document Server
<nobawk> xem cái mục này thôi
<nobawk> nhớ chmod cái folder  muốn share sang 755
<nobawk> !find refdb
<that> thua roi
<that> ma sao ben u em thay dc may ben win ma win khong thay
<nobawk> chuyển sang chế độ bridge chưa?
<that> la sao ?
<that> noi ti nua anh oi
<that> em moi xai chua biet gi het
<nobawk> vào phần config của virtualbox
<nobawk> chỉnh cái network từ nat sang bridge
<nobawk> that: google đi
<that> huhu
<that> hai may ping thay nhau ma share khong dc chan qua ha
<that> may anh em
<GeekComp> that: ping thấy thì samba thử coi
<GeekComp> hạ cách @@
<that> thhay hai may roi
<that> gio truy cap khong thay cong
<that> ack
<that> chan that
<that> ben window viewgroup thay roi nhap vao bao loi
<nobawk> chmod chÆ°a?
<nobawk> path đúng chưa
<that> em share Documents ma chmod nua ha anh
<that> minh thay ten may roi nhap dup vao khong dc la sao anh
<nobawk> tùy vào cái folder đó
<nobawk> nếu mode ko đúng thì cũng ko truy cập đc
<nobawk> tên folder sai?
<nobawk> chưa chạy samba?
<nobawk> sửa file config thì phải restart lại samba
<nobawk> còn lỗi nữa thì đọc log của samba xem nó bị lỗi gì
<nobawk> roài fix
<that> ben win truy cap bang ip vao may ubunu dc ma sang ubunutu khong truy cap nguoc lai dc la sao ha mayanh
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> windows share chÆ°a?
<nobawk> đặt chế độ bridge mode chưa?
<that> em lam thanh cong roi ma hinh nhu rat han che
<nobawk> hạn chế?
<that> ma em share thay o dia C cua window nen de
<nobawk> ?
<that> neu o dia D thi sao chua thua
<that> voi lai ben win muon vao u phai dung ip
<that> chan
<that> thoi bye may anh ha em se tim cach khac phuc sao nha may ah
<nobawk> hơ hơ
<that> uh
<nobawk> ko muốn dùng ip thì cấu hình cho nó cái hostname
<nobawk> thế thôi
<that> bua nao chi em lam hostname nha
<that> byeeeeeeeeeeee may anh
<samaclacda> co' ai choi wesnoth tren iphone chua nhi?
<samaclacda> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/battle-for-wesnoth/id340691963?mt=8
<bksupybot> Title: Battle for Wesnoth for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store (at itunes.apple.com)
<that> may anh oi cai file ma cau hinh eth01 cua
<that> mang ma em cau hinh ip dong cai file do nam cho nao vay ha anh
<that> alo
<nobawk> :3
<khanh_coltech> /etc/networking/interfaces
<khanh_coltech> ko biết có phải ko :)
<excrypf> hàng phi lao đứng bên bờ cát
<n2i> chưa có vubuntor nào xông đất nhỉ? Xem log #ubuntu-vn thấy hem có gì :D
<khanh_coltech> ờ
<khanh_coltech> vừa mới bật được trang chủ lên :D
 * n2i ghé forum xem thế nào, hồi đêm có topic vẫn chưa vào được
<vubuntor414> hello cả nhà
<vubuntor414> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi chút với đc ko
<n2i> !ask
<vubuntor414> có ai ở đó ko :(
<vubuntor414> hic
<n2i> đã có vubuntor xông đất! :D
<vubuntor414> máy mình cài ubuntu
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor414> trước lúc đó có cài win 7
<vubuntor414> rồi mình cài lại ubuntu
<vubuntor414> nhưng không hiểu sao
<vubuntor414> không phân vùng được
<vubuntor414> chỉ phân vùng đc ext4 ngoài ra ko phân vùng được nữa
<vubuntor414> cài lại win cũng không được
<vubuntor414> ghost cũng vậy
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor414> giờ chỉ vào đc ubuntu nhưng lại ko cd đc đến desktop
<n2i> máy mới?
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> mới mua đc 2 ngày thui :(
<n2i> có khi nào phân vùng sai hem?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor414> không
<n2i> nóng hổi nhỉ :D
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu vào
<vubuntor414> nó chỉ cho phân vùng ext4
<vubuntor414> ngoài ra FAT 32 cũng ko đc
<n2i> phân vùng bằng gì?
<vubuntor414> mà cũng ko thể để trên 2 phân vùng :(
<vubuntor414> bằng liveCD của ubuntu
<n2i> thường thì nó cho một mớ filesystem cơ mà
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> có cho
<vubuntor414> và có phân vùng
<vubuntor414> nhưng next thì nó báo lỗi
<n2i> hmm, /me không đoán được nó thế nào nữa
<n2i> có hình hem?
<vubuntor414> để mình viết lỗi ra nhé
<n2i> _Tux_: ping!
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor414> hôm qua cài xong lại mất luôn cả mạng :(
<n2i> :D cài bản ubuntu nào?
<_Tux_> n2i: pèo pèo
<_Tux_> Timeout
<n2i> có vubuntor kìa, sụp cái
<n2i> mạng cùi mía, update không nổi
<vubuntor414> no mount point is asigned for the fat32 file system in partition #5  scsi(0,0,0)(sda)
<vubuntor414> lỗi đó bác à
<vubuntor414> em có tí việc
<n2i> cài từ usb?
<vubuntor414> :(
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor414> có ai ở đó ko
<vubuntor414> :(
<vubuntor414> có ai ở đó ko
<GeekComp> yup
<GeekComp> vubuntor414: có chi
<vubuntor414> hic
<GeekComp> hỏi mạnh lên chứ, ko hỏi mà cứ ngồi đó thì ai bik
<vubuntor414> máy mình cài ubuntu
<vubuntor414> rồi mình cài lại ubuntu
<vubuntor414> nhưng không hiểu sao
<vubuntor414> không phân vùng được
<vubuntor414> chỉ phân vùng đc ext4 ngoài ra ko phân vùng được nữa
<vubuntor414> cài lại win cũng không được
<vubuntor414> ghost cũng vậy
<GeekComp> à há
<GeekComp> bạn phân vùng ntfs = đĩa U hả
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> nhưng khi phân vùng
<GeekComp> thường là dễ die
<vubuntor414> lại không thấy có báo ntfs
<GeekComp> nên phân vùng ntfs = đĩa W
<vubuntor414> mà chỉ cho phân vùng bằng ntfs
<vubuntor414> thêm nữa
<GeekComp> hoặc các tool trong hiren
<vubuntor414> nó chỉ cho 1 ổ đĩa thôi
<vubuntor414> không có 2 ổ đc
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor414> mình thử mọi loại phân vùng đều ko đc
<GeekComp> máy bạn có nhiu pv rồi
<vubuntor414> 1
<vubuntor414> sáng ngày phân vùng lại
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<vubuntor414> nhưng nó vẫn ko nhận
<GeekComp> chiện này vui ta
<vubuntor414> máy mới mua đc 2 ngày mới đau
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu ng ta cài win 7 cho
<vubuntor414> nhưng mình dùng đĩa u để cài lại
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu phân vùng đã bị thế
<GeekComp> bạn chụp ảnh cho mình phân vùng của bạn nha
<vubuntor414> nó không cho phân vùng nào khác ngoài ext4 và swao
<vubuntor414> ok
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> mình thử partition mà ko đc
<GeekComp> dùng ngay tool trong U ấy
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu cài là dùng bằng cái đí
<vubuntor414> mấy hnay cài lại chắc cũng gần 20 lần rồi :(
<vubuntor414> sáng ngày thấy bực quá đi cài win
<vubuntor414> rồi phân vùng lại
<vubuntor414> ko cài đc
<vubuntor414> :(
<vubuntor414> http://www.upanh.com/viewupload/id=ibdtgi
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh upload - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor414> ảnh đây bác
<GeekComp> trời
<vubuntor414> ?
<GeekComp> direct link đâu
<GeekComp> nó cho link phía dưới đó
<vubuntor414> link nào cơ :(
<vubuntor414> lần đầu vào em cũng ko bít nữa :(
<GeekComp> lúc up xong nó cho cái link trực tiếp
<GeekComp> copy nó paste vô đây
<vubuntor414> http://www.upanh.com/screenshot_upanh/v/5na47a7q4g.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh screenshot - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor414> đc chưa bác
<vubuntor414> ?
<vubuntor414> đc chưa bác geek
<GeekComp1> dzậy là chưa cài U
<vubuntor414> cài rồi
<vubuntor414> đó chỉ là ví dụ về cái lỗi của e thôi
<vubuntor414> nó ko cho phân vùng trên 2 disk
<GeekComp1> bạn cài win thì thử format ntfs = đĩa win chưa
<vubuntor414> rồi
<vubuntor414> sáng ngày
<vubuntor414> mình ghost win
<vubuntor414> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor414> error file system
<vubuntor414> ngay lúc đầu
<vubuntor414> chưa kịp làm gì
<GeekComp1> mình thấy nó là fat32 mà
<vubuntor414> uk
<GeekComp1> win 7 ko chạy đk trên fat32
<vubuntor414> có là fat32
<vubuntor414> ý mình nói là
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu mua thì ng ta cài win 7
<vubuntor414> rồi mình cài ubuntu
<vubuntor414> phân vùng như ubuntu
<vubuntor414> mà nó lại chỉ cho 1 partition
<vubuntor414> ko đc 2 disk
<GeekComp1> vẫn được 3 part đó thôi
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> nhưng khi ấn foward
<vubuntor414> nó hiện ra cái bảng vừa rồi đó
<GeekComp> chậc
<GeekComp> đấy là nó yêu cầu mount đấy chứ
<GeekComp> cứ nhấn continue
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> nhÆ°ng khi muot
<vubuntor414> mout
<vubuntor414> vào mycomputer
<vubuntor414> nó chỉ thấy đc 1 phân vùng ext 4
<vubuntor414> mà điều kì lạ là
<vubuntor414> khi ấn cd ./Desktop
<vubuntor414> hoặc cd ~/Desktop
<vubuntor414> nó báo không tìm thấy thư mục
<vubuntor414> mặc dù truy cập bằng root luôn
<vubuntor414> em logout rồi login
<vubuntor414> làm đủ trò
<GeekComp> U bạn tiếng anh hay v
<vubuntor414> vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor414> việt
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu cài tiếng việt cho dễ nhìn
<GeekComp> bó tay ca này luôn á,
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> chán
<vubuntor414> giờ mua máy về ko dùng đc
<vubuntor414> nghĩ nản
<Lokiheero> ủa
<Lokiheero> rốt cuộc là muốn sửa cái gì :d
<vubuntor414> muốn phân vùng để cài đc U ^^
<GeekComp> bó chiếu, hình như nãy h mình hỏi không công
<GeekComp> cuối cùng chả đk chi sất
<GeekComp> đầu óc mình còn rối tung lên
<vubuntor414> nhưng mà ko thể cài đc
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> nhường sn Lokiheero vụ này
<Lokiheero> vubuntor414: ram mấy g?
<vubuntor414> ram 2GB
<vubuntor414> acer aspire 5745G
<vubuntor414> :(
<vubuntor414> thế mới đau chứ
<Lokiheero> giờ thế lài, phân vùng cho sda1(ext4) là 100g, sda2(ntfs) 100g để dành cài win, linux-swap = 2g để làm swap, còn lại cho vào 1 phân vùng ntfs nữa
<Lokiheero> à à mà thôi, phân vùng sda1 là ntfs đi, sda2 là ext4
<Lokiheero> cài windows vào phân vùng đầu tiên, cài ubuntu vào sda2
<vubuntor414> ^^
<vubuntor414> nhưng của em lúc phân vùng ko có chữ NTFS
<Lokiheero> có
<GeekComp> sao ko
<vubuntor414> ko biết
<Lokiheero> xem kĩ, chữ ntfs viết thường :D
<vubuntor414> để em post ảnh lên cho coi
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu em tìm
<vubuntor414> nhưng mãi ko có
<vubuntor414> làm sao đây
<GeekComp> vubuntor414: <- bó tay toàn tập
 * Lokiheero rờ rờ afterlastangel
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> nó có những cái này nè
<vubuntor414> ext4
<vubuntor414> ext3
<vubuntor414> ext2
<vubuntor414> reiserFS
<vubuntor414> btrfs
<vubuntor414> jfs
<vubuntor414> xfs
<vubuntor414> fat 16
<vubuntor414> fat 32
<vubuntor414> swap
<vubuntor414> và none
<vubuntor414> có ai giúp đc mình ko
<Lokiheero> thế hở, kì vậy ta :D, lúc mềnh cài có ntfs mà
<Lokiheero> mà thoai kệ nó, format hết là ext4 đi
<Lokiheero> sau này format lại
<GeekComp> chọn none càng hay
<GeekComp> sau lấy đĩa win mà format ntfs
<Lokiheero> ờ, chọn node cũng được
<Lokiheero> đấy
<Lokiheero> xong
<Lokiheero> next next >> done
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> none
<vubuntor414> thì là gì hả bác
<GeekComp> ko là gì cả
<GeekComp> nó chỉ là 1 pv chưa định dạng kiểu
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> vậy cũng ko giúp đc gì
<GeekComp> chậc, cầu cứu voldemort248
<vubuntor414> để như vậy có hơn đc gì đây
<voldemort248>  GeekComp ?????
<GeekComp> voldemort248: xử lý giúp vụ này
<voldemort248> vua` moi' vao` da~ lam`j` to' vay. ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor414: hỏi voldemort248
<voldemort248> GeekComp, :D
<GeekComp> đang bó tay ca này, nhường bác ca khó đẻ
<voldemort248> GeekComp, hmmm, khôn thế ?
<GeekComp> voldemort248: hê hê, em bó rồi thì đến bác trổ tài
<voldemort248> GeekComp, lần sau tớ nhường lại đó nha k0 được chạy đâu :D
<GeekComp> ồ kế
<vubuntor414> :(
<GeekComp> nhường cho me me nhường lại cho ng khác nữa
<vubuntor414> hic
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, ? có chuyện gì vậy ?
 * voldemort248 cũng đang rảnh
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> máy cài ubuntu
<vubuntor414> nhưng phân vùng ko >2 đc
<vubuntor414> chỉ đc 1 swap và 1 ext4
<vubuntor414> ngoài ra vẫn phân vùng đc
<vubuntor414> nhưng ko hiển thị trong ubuntu
<vubuntor414> thêm nữa là khi cd ~/Desktop
<vubuntor414> thì báo là không tìm thấy thư mục
<vubuntor414> http://www.upanh.com/upanh_screenshot/v/5na47a7q4g.htm
<voldemort248> bạn gõ vảo terminal sudo fdisk -l nó sẽ hiện ra thông số ổ đĩa của bạn
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh screenshot - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor414> đây là lỗi lúc phân vùng
<vubuntor414> đó chỉ là ví dụ thôi
<vubuntor414> lúc phân vùng kiểu gì cũng bị như thế
<vubuntor414> mà nó không có ntfs để phân vùng cơ
<vubuntor414> hic [19:30] <vubuntor414> nó có những cái này nè [19:31] <vubuntor414> ext4 [19:31] <vubuntor414> ext3 [19:31] <vubuntor414> ext2 [19:31] <vubuntor414> reiserFS [19:31] <vubuntor414> btrfs [19:31] <vubuntor414> jfs [19:31] <vubuntor414> xfs [19:31] <vubuntor414> fat 16 [19:31] <vubuntor414> fat 32 [19:31] <vubuntor414> swap [19:31] <vubuntor414> và none
<vubuntor414> ?
<vubuntor414> có ai giúp gì đc ko :(
<vubuntor414> hic
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, cho /me xem lai. cai' anh? ban nay~ voi'
<voldemort248> vua` bi. dut' mang.
<GeekComp> http://www.upanh.com/upanh_screenshot/v/5na47a7q4g.htm
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, ban. chay. hddregenator trong hirren't boot check bad sector di
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh screenshot - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, bình thường muốn cài lên 1 phân vùng nào đó càn có trình định dạng phân vùng đó trong đĩa
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, sặc, format hết à k0 để lại 1 os nào khác hả ?
<vubuntor414> ?
<vubuntor414> lf sao hả bác
<vubuntor414> em có phân vùng đc nhiều hơn 2 đâu
<voldemort248> rồi cài ubuntu như thế là được rồi
<vubuntor414> dùng cái phân vùng có sẵn trên liveCD
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, lệnh sudo fdisk -l
<voldemort248> uh, thấy rồi
<voldemort248> vậy vấn đề là gì ?
<vubuntor414> không phân vùng đc trên 2
<vubuntor414> và không cài đc HDH khác ngoài ubutu
<voldemort248> phân vùng 2 đó chắc bị bad sector rùi
<vubuntor414> vậy phải làm sao hả bác
<voldemort248> còn cài các HDH khác bình thường, vào ubuntu update-grub
<vubuntor414> em đang thử dùng cái partition editor
<vubuntor414> nó báo là có 4 phân vùng
<vubuntor414> nhưng ko thể cài win đc :(
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, bạn nên nhớ dung lượng cài của từng hdh
<vubuntor414> uk
<voldemort248> đặt label cho nó,
<vubuntor414> ở ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor414> ở bướn thứ 3
<voldemort248> muốn cài win vào thì hdd phải sạch - k0 có bad sector
<vubuntor414> nó có 3 lựa chọn
<vubuntor414> 1 là cài chung với hdh khác
<vubuntor414> 2 là dùng toàn bộ ổ cứng
<vubuntor414> 3 là phân vùng thủ công
<vubuntor414> cái thứ 3 thì chắc chắn là ko đc rồi bác à
<vubuntor414> 2 cái kia thì dùng cái nào vậy bác
<voldemort248> chọn 3 để có tự mình chọn phân vùng
<vubuntor414> nhưng mà không mount đc
<vubuntor414> :(
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, ý bạn là mount phân vùng fat32 kia á ?
<voldemort248> mount làm gì ? và mount vào đâu ?
<vubuntor414> bác thường để Ubuntu bao nhiu GB
<vubuntor414> 50GB đc ko bác
<voldemort248> mình để tùy ý khoảng 30 - 50 gb là thứa sức dùng
<voldemort248> 5g còn thoải mái nữa là 50g
<vubuntor414> điểm lắp của nó là / đúng ko bác
<voldemort248> uhm
<vubuntor414> còn FAT 32 để trống điểm lắp
<vubuntor414> chỗ Bootloader
<vubuntor414> thì để như nào hả bác
<vubuntor414> để cái ext4 à
<voldemort248> bootloader thì để mặc định đi (hd0,0) /dev/sda
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> em làm như thế
<vubuntor414> nó vẫn báo là
<voldemort248> sau này mình cài win, hdh khác vào thì cứ cái như bình thường, cài win xong thì vào ubuntu gõ update-grub vào terminal
<vubuntor414> no mount point is asigned for the fat32 file system in partition of scsi(0,0,0)(sda)
<vubuntor414> là thế nào vậy bác
<vubuntor414> của bác có bị thế ko
<voldemort248> fat32 thì đừng dộng vào nó
<voldemort248> còn cài ubuntu như bình thường thui
<vubuntor414> em chỉ phân vùng
<vubuntor414> chứ có làm gì đâu
<vubuntor414> http://www.upanh.com/upanh_screenshot/v/5na47a7q4g.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh screenshot - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor414> bác xem ảnh này
<voldemort248> fat32 có như thế nào thì để nguyên đó
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> bác xem cái thông báo kia là thế nào vậy
<vubuntor414> em toàn bị như thế
<vubuntor414> cài vào thì chỉ có 1 disk
<vubuntor414> là ext4
<voldemort248> bước phân vùng bạn chỉnh fat32 thế nào vậy ?
<vubuntor414> chọn nó là vùng logical
<vubuntor414> chứ ko chọn là primary
<voldemort248> hix,
<vubuntor414> sao vậy
<voldemort248> primary, logical thì trình phân vùng của ubuntu nó tự động nhận hết rồi,
<voldemort248> sửa lại thì phải format, xóa ,,,,
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> em thử cài lại theo cách vừa rồi
<voldemort248> nó đã tự động nhận hết rồi thì đừng động vào nũa, chỉ mount thui
<vubuntor414> ko biết kết quả ra sao :(
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> em máu ubuntu quá
<vubuntor414> mua máy mới cài luôn mà ko đc thì buồn thật :(
<voldemort248> máu vùa thui :D
<voldemort248> máu thì cũng phải đọc kĩ hướng dẫn chứ
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> lúc đầu
<vubuntor414> cài win 7
<vubuntor414> tại ng ta ko cài ubntu bao h
<vubuntor414> rồi về cài
<voldemort248> ặc
<vubuntor414> mất 2 ngày
<vubuntor414> ko đc gì cả:(
<GeekComp> ng ta còn chả bik u là gì ấy chứ
<voldemort248> ặc, k0 chỉ ubuntu mà mọi thứ cũng vậy thui, tất cả phải đọc kĩ hướng dẫn hết :(
<vubuntor414> đầu tiên là cái vụ card nvidia
<vubuntor414> giwof là vụ này
<vubuntor414> đến chết mất :(
<voldemort248> mà bạn nghe từ đâu đi cài ubuntu ?
<vubuntor414> bác dùng bản u nào
<vubuntor414> năm ngoái làm tiểu luận môn hệ điều hành
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, http://ubuntuvn.com/he-thong/cai-dat-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-phan-3/ <--- đọc cái này nha
<vubuntor414> ông thầy bắt làm
<vubuntor414> thế rồi kết luôn
<vubuntor414> ^^
 * voldemort248 cũng chơi u 10.10
<voldemort248> :D
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> cài ko đc chán
<vubuntor414> mang ra ngoài hàng
<vubuntor414> bảo sửa hộ
<voldemort248> do mình thui
<vubuntor414> ng ta cũng phân vùng
<voldemort248> lolz
<vubuntor414> rồi cài win ko đc
<vubuntor414> nó báo lỗi error file system
<voldemort248> mang ra hàng nó xin khoảng 5 xịch đó :D
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> nó ko sửa đc
<vubuntor414> :(
<voldemort248> nó k0 nhận ổ đĩa cứng thì cài sao dc
<vubuntor414> rõ ràng có phân vùng
<vubuntor414> cho đĩa vào chạy đc 5p
<vubuntor414> xanh lè và rút nguồn
<voldemort248> ?
<voldemort248> rút nguồn gì mà sớm thế ?
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> lỗi thường gặp ở win mà
<voldemort248> ẹc
<vubuntor489> em dang su dung ubuntu 10.10
<voldemort248> thế thì phải del sạch win đi và cài lại
<GeekComp> ờm
<vubuntor489> cai tren laptop toshiba L505D-s5983
<vubuntor489> moi thu deu ok
<GeekComp> ờm
<voldemort248> vubuntor489, giúp vubuntor414 cài ubuntu 10.10 nhé :D
<vubuntor489> nhung phim chuc nang Fn ko hoat dong day du
<voldemort248> ah
<vubuntor414> có khi giống mình :))
<vubuntor489> touchpad, am thanh , anh sang
<vubuntor489> thi hoat dong ok
<vubuntor489> va mot so chuc nang khac cung ko duoc
<vubuntor489> ^^
<vubuntor414> ?
<vubuntor489> nhun ma phan on/off wifi thi bo tay
<voldemort248> vubuntor489, lại sửa linh tinh hot key hả ?
<GeekComp> hê hê
<vubuntor489> co ai chinh sua gi dau
<vubuntor489> no bi nhu the day chu
<vubuntor489> :)
<GeekComp> wifi trùng với bluetooth hả
<voldemort248> !bg nha
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg nha' not found
<vubuntor489> ko
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor489> moi cai vao
<vubuntor489> wifi rieng
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor489> y minh la
<vubuntor489> ko
<vubuntor414> couldnt determine native ?
<vubuntor489> minh van co the bat duoc song wifi
<vubuntor414> lỗi này
<voldemort248> GeekComp, u giờ nó cài cho i686 hay i386 nhỉ ?
<vubuntor489> nhung khi muon tat wifi bang fim Fn thi ko duoc
<GeekComp> i386
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> vubuntor489, http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/467 < === đọc cài này nha
<bksupybot> Title: Sách hướng dẫn sử dụng Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor489: nhấn nhiều nhiều vào
<vubuntor414> uầy
<GeekComp> nhấn đến khi nào long phím thì thôi
<voldemort248> GeekComp, thanks
<voldemort248> GeekComp, =))
<vubuntor414> giờ lại có 4 disk :(
<voldemort248> ĐỌC KĨ HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TRƯỚC KHI DÙNG
<vubuntor414> nhưng ko biết đã ok chưa :(
<vubuntor414> thử cd ~/Desktop đã
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, bạn gõ ls vào terminal xem
<vubuntor414> hic
<vubuntor414> ok rồi
<vubuntor414> làm sao đây :(
<voldemort248> ????
<vubuntor414> cd đc rồi ^^
<vubuntor414> nhưng ko biết có vào mạng đc ko :(
<GeekComp> cài win bị lỗi error system file là đúng rồi
 * GeekComp mấy lần bị
<voldemort248> thêm pwd nữa
<voldemort248> lolz :))
<GeekComp> sau dùng mẹo mới đk
<voldemort248> nếu màn hình xanh thì phải update, nâng cấp thui
<vubuntor414> uk
<vubuntor414> mạng cũng đc rồi
<vubuntor414> hì
<hotbabe_> vubuntor414: ?
<vubuntor414> làm thế nào để biết nó ổn định đây :(
<voldemort248> vubuntor414, GeekComp có nhiệt tình giúp chỉ tận tay kìa :D
<vubuntor414> vừa rồi chạy đc
<vubuntor414> cũng ngon lành
<vubuntor414> nhưng sợ lần sau vào cũng die thì :(
<voldemort248> giữ lại cái đĩa cài để fong` nó giở chứng
<GeekComp> voldemort248: ây da
<GeekComp> sao lại đổ lại cho /me thế
<vubuntor414> hic
<hotbabe_> vubuntor414: vi` sao con kho'c ?
<vubuntor414> có bác nào biết cách cài nvidia geforce 310 ko
<vubuntor414> em đọc ở DD mà ko hiểu gì :(
<GeekComp> DD là thằng nào>
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor414> uầy
<vubuntor414> diễn đàn :(
<GeekComp> ồ
<GeekComp> h mới bik
<vubuntor414> có bác nào biết cách cài nvidia geforce 310 ko
<vubuntor414> chỉ em với
<vubuntor414> toàn bị lỗi
<GeekComp> .g ubuntu nvidia geforce 310
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392766
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] nVidia GeForce 310M support - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<voldemort248> GeekComp, bác nhiệt tình lắm mà :D ?
<GeekComp> ờ nhưng mờ search ra toàn chém á
<vubuntor935> hic
<vubuntor935> uk
<vubuntor935> bac co biet caiko chi em voi
<GeekComp> vubuntor935: tên lào đây
<GeekComp> làm sao con khóc?
<vubuntor935> 414
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor935> vua bi mat mang :(
<voldemort248> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<voldemort248> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor935> bac cai dc nvidia ko
<voldemort248> !bg
<voldemort248> :((
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> !bot
<geminious> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<geminious> voldemort248: gõ cái j` mà nó bụt vs tấm cám j` đấy
<GeekComp> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<voldemort248> geminious, :D bác hỏi ubot2 ấy
<voldemort248> geminious, hỏi test lệnh bot irc
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
<GeekComp> hình như nsx chưa sửa cái driver này
<voldemort248> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<vubuntor935> :(
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> chả lẽ down driver về nhét vào kernel ?
<vubuntor935> :(
<vubuntor935> cai bang hardware
<vubuntor935> toan die display
<voldemort248> ???
<voldemort248> ???
<vubuntor935> :(
<voldemort248> !paste | vubuntor935
<ubot2> vubuntor935: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> vubuntor935, cho xin cái ảnh như ban nãy với'
<boss14420> Em dùng wvdial để kết nối 3G, nhưng không biết cách gửi lệnh để tổng đài như *101#, *102#, ... Có ai biết không ạ ?
<GeekComp> boss14420: gì cơ?
<GeekComp> mới nghe lần đầu á
 * GeekComp lạc hậu quá
<GeekComp> ko biết 3g là gì
<boss14420> tức là để xem số dư tài khoản ấy, 3G Viettel
<voldemort248> .g tra cứu tài khoản 3g
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.vinaphone.com.vn/view.do?g=services&p=e-load
<bksupybot> Title: VinaPortal: View (at www.vinaphone.com.vn)
<voldemort248> .g tra cứu tài khoản 3g khi đang dùng 3g
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://vnexpress.net/gl/kinh-doanh/2009/12/3ba17230/
<bksupybot> Title: Nhọc nhằn gọi di động cuối năm - VnExpress (at vnexpress.net)
<vubuntor935> ?
<vubuntor935> anh nao vay voldemort 248
<boss14420> Thế không có câu lệnh nào để xem thông tin giống như cái chương trình DCom3G của Viettel à ?
<voldemort248> vubuntor935, sếp , trùm ở đây :D
<voldemort248> boss14420, hỏi ở đây làm gì, hỏi bọn cung cấp 3g ấy :P
<voldemort248> http://www.vatgia.com/hoidap/5952/226286/tong-hop-thu-thuat-dung-3g-free-va-tiet-kiem-nhat.html
<bksupybot> Title: Tổng hợp thủ thuật dùng 3g free và tiết kiệm nhất? | 3G - 4G (at www.vatgia.com)
<vubuntor935> ?
<GeekComp> boss14420: chịu thôi
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
 * voldemort248 có dùng card rời đâu :(
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
<vubuntor935> hic
<vubuntor935> hic
<vubuntor935> co bac nao cai dc card nvidia geforce 310M ko chi em voi
<voldemort248> .g nvidia geforce 310M ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392766
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] nVidia GeForce 310M support - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<voldemort248> vubuntor935, google translate links trên ra tiếng việt nha
<vubuntor935> uay
<vubuntor935> cai nay cho dong sony
<vubuntor935> kiem dau dc cua acer day ^^
<voldemort248> lên trang chủ acer mà down chứ sao
<voldemort248> google "tên mã máy bạn đang dùng driver"
<vubuntor935> uk
<geminious> time
<GemiBot> geminious: The time is now Tue Feb 15 21:31:44 ICT 2011
<vubuntor612> Bà con cho hỏi, tinh chỉnh lubuntu mượt mà hơn với cấu hình máy pentium3, 800Mhz, p133, ram256
<vubuntor612> máy tính của tôi bây giờ chạy chậm lắm, chỉ vào được 1 phần mềm thôi, nếu thêm 1 nó chạy cực chậm
<GeekComp> chịu á
<GeekComp> ko có tăng tốc Ubuntu đâu á
<vubuntor612> hướng dẫn giúp cách cài máy in LBP3000
<khanh_coltech> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/470
<khanh_coltech> bạn thử làm theo cái này xem
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt máy in Canon LBP trên distro họ Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor612> tôi đã cài theo hướng dẫn nhưng không in được
<khanh_coltech> Nếu thành công sẽ có một thông báo dạng như sau:
<khanh_coltech> Entry Num : Spooler : Backend : FIFO path : Device Path : Status
<khanh_coltech> —————————————————————————-
<khanh_coltech> [0] : LBP2900 : usb : //Canon/LBP2900 : /dev/usb/lp0 : New!!
<khanh_coltech> có cái đoạn này chưa bạn?
<geminious> time
<GemiBot> geminious: The time is now Tue Feb 15 22:00:03 ICT 2011
<thanh> may anh nao co video day ket noi mang giua 2 may tinh dung samba khong ha
<geminious> time
<GeekComp> ôi chài
<GeekComp> gọi bot lắm thế
<geminious> đang test bot ><
<vubuntor312> toi xai may laptop hieu hp, ko biet toi go vao nut nao ma bay gio con chuot giu ko su dung dc, chi giup toi nhe.thank
<vubuntor312> alo
<vubuntor312> co ai ko
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-16
<vubuntor885> chào anh
<vubuntor885> chào chị
<vubuntor885> cho em hỏi một số câu  hỏi được không ah
<Lokiheero> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor885> dạ
<vubuntor885> em thấy trên mạng nói về ubuntu 11.04 roi
<vubuntor885> nhưng em không biết vảo trang web nào để đăng kí nhận đĩa ubuntu 11.04 ah
<vubuntor885> anh chị nói tiếng việt nhé
<khanh_coltech> ở đây toàn người Việt mà :)
<vubuntor885> dạ
<vubuntor885> vậy muốn đăng kí nhận đĩa ubuntu 11.04 phải làm như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor670> minh dang su dung nick tim nhung khong vao duoc room oOo Hot top girlz oOo . Các bạn làm on chỉ giúp minh. se hau ta
<Lokiheero> vubuntor885: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/127
<bksupybot> Title: Bắt đầu với Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hidetran> Ặc
<hidetran> loay hoay mãi mới vào mạng được
<anhtaidatquang> bi loi khi update manager cho ubuntu 10.10 lam sao nhi
<anhtaidatquang> co 4 goi' ko the cap nhat dc
<anhtaidatquang> cu the bi loi the nay ai khac phuc dc ko ah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/548507
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 548507 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Eclipse desktop file refers to wrong package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vubuntor885> anh chi oi
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #548507 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu): “Eclipse desktop file refers to wrong package” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548507 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Eclipse desktop file refers to wrong package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548507
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #548507 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu): “Eclipse desktop file refers to wrong package” (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor885> mọi nguoi dau rồi
 * nobawk đi ngủ
<anhtaidatquang> ko ai giup vay ta
<anhtaidatquang> ah co admin Khanh day ro0oi
<GeekComp> anhtaidatquang: <-lại có thêm 1 Hiệp sĩ CNTT mới vô luser chúng ta
<anhtaidatquang> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<anhtaidatquang> thoi vay
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> :-/
<anhtaidatquang> danh an phan voi loi~
<anhtaidatquang> ko update dc :(
<anhtaidatquang> moi lan change wa giao dien tv la gap loi update
<anhtaidatquang> chan' wa
<GeekComp> vậy thì nó liên quan đến cái giao diện đó
<anhtaidatquang> ah, post cai loi o~ dau nhi~
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<anhtaidatquang> nho room co cai log de~ up cai loi len
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anhtaidatquang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567533/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anhtaidatquang> ai help minh zoi
<anhtaidatquang> :d
<nobawk> bỏ mấy cái của nợ kia đi -> hết
<anhtaidatquang> lam sao xac thuc dc cai key do nhi~
<nobawk> có pubkey?
<anhtaidatquang> thi no bao' no pubkey do'
 * nobawk lăn ra chết
<anhtaidatquang> NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B NO_PUBKEY 4D270D06F42584E6
<anhtaidatquang> cai opera loi, go ra het loi roi
<anhtaidatquang> con cai dau tien bao no pubkey do'
<anhtaidatquang> k biet duong` go~ :D
<GeekComp> bó tay ca này
<GeekComp> nó ko phải lỗi đâu
<GeekComp> cứ để thế
<GeekComp> chả sao sất
<GeekComp> còn thích thì gúc gồ cả đống
<anhtaidatquang> @GeekComp: vay potay ha
<GeekComp> trời
<GeekComp> 4rum có đó
<GeekComp> vô mà xem
<anhtaidatquang> remove ra roi van dinh'
<anhtaidatquang> doc thiet
<GeekComp> remove cái giề?
<anhtaidatquang> ah, go~ bot source ra
<anhtaidatquang> :D
<anhtaidatquang> go lun opera
<anhtaidatquang> chu biet sapo chu`
<nobawk> bỏ mấy cái repository kia khỏi software source -> done
 * nobawk lăn lông lốc
<anhtaidatquang> bo~ repository o dau hi`
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> vô System-> Admin -> Software Source
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<khanh_coltech> hoặc vô Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources
<anhtaidatquang> dang sai ubuntu 10.10, tieng viet
<anhtaidatquang> co the go~ lenh terminal dc ko cac bro
<anhtaidatquang> mo~ file ra xo'a cho nhanh
<anhtaidatquang> Ubuntu Software Center ko thay cho edit dau het tron
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anhtaidatquang> xin hoi~ cai loi~ PG: http://ftp.de.debian.org lenny Release: Không thể kiểm chứng những chữ ký theo đây, vì khóa công không sẵn sàng: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B NO_PUBKEY 4D270D06F42584E6
<bksupybot> Title: Index of / (at ftp.de.debian.org)
<Geek|lunch> đã bảo ko sao mà lại
<Geek|lunch> còn thích thì đây
<Geek|lunch> .g no_pubkey
<anhtaidatquang> bao' loi~ ma`,  co loi kho chiu wa'
<bkphenny> Geek|lunch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1653773
<bksupybot> Title: No_pubkey - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Geek|lunch> .g lỗi NO_PUBKEY
<bkphenny> Geek|lunch: http://www.ruango.info/blog/2011/01/06/fix-loi-no_pubkey/
<bksupybot> Title: Fix lỗi NO_PUBKEY | ruango.INFO (at www.ruango.info)
<Geek|lunch> gúc gồ cả đống mà ko chịu search
<vubuntor711> :((
<vubuntor711> co ai giup minh ve wine tron ubuntu 10.10 hog
<vubuntor711> sau khi cai dat mot ung dung vao
<vubuntor711> toi khi chay
<vubuntor711> dung len trong terminal thi no thong bao the nay
<vubuntor711> T_T
<vubuntor711> cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor685> hi
<vubuntor685> có ai không?
<vubuntor685> giúp e với
<vubuntor685> o la alo
<vubuntor653> gi
<vubuntor653> ban noi thu nha
<vubuntor977> o la
<vubuntor977> có ai không
<nobawk> ko có
<vubuntor977> ô may quá:)
<vubuntor977> support thằng em bất hạnh với
<vubuntor977> bất hạnh ở chỗ thèm ubuntu mà mãi không cài được,thiệt là đau đớn quá sức chịu đựng của con người:((
<C4NoC> vubuntor977: hỏi _Tux_ ấy
<vubuntor977> ặc
<vubuntor977> không hiểu
<vubuntor977> _Tux_:
<vubuntor977> o la alo
<nobawk> sao ko cài đc?
<vubuntor977> alo
<vubuntor977> hú hú có ai không
<vubuntor977> support em với
<nobawk> hú hú ếu có ai
<vubuntor977> thôi giúp em lẹ với
<nobawk> !help
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * nobawk <-- lol bot
<vubuntor977> không cài được ubuntu từ usb dù đã đọc kĩ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng"(
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor977: thế dùng CD đi
<vubuntor977> đọc rồi ạ
<vubuntor977> em không có cd
<vubuntor977> mua con lap hỏng dvd rồi
<nobawk> check lại cái file .iso chưa?
<nobawk> thôi lên diễn đàn hỏi đi
<vubuntor977> check lại thế nào ạ
<vubuntor977> check sum hả anh
<nobawk> vubuntor977: ờ
<vubuntor977> thôi bớt giỡn
<vubuntor977> rồi:))
<nobawk> checksum
<nobawk> chọn boot from usb
<vubuntor977> search mòn đít rồi em mới đi hỏi chứ
<vubuntor977> rồi usb zip,usb hd,usb cd
<nobawk> eh, vẫn ko đc thì (:\
<nobawk> thế nó có báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor977> dùng UneBootin và Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.3.3.exe ( trên trang chủ của ubuntu ròi)
<vubuntor977> không chịu boot từ usb:))
<nobawk> có báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor977> khi làm không bị báo lỗi
<nobawk> thế thì là chưa chọn đc first boot from usb
<nobawk> vào bios chọn lại cho đúng là xong?
<vubuntor977> vào chế độ safe mode để anti đỡ làm phiền nữa
<vubuntor977> vào chọn rồi ạ
<vubuntor977> thá»­ usb first
<vubuntor977> rồi hard disk firt
<vubuntor977> không thấy có dấu hiệu gì ạ
<nobawk> có thấy nhận usb ko?
<vubuntor977> trong quá trinh khởi động máy coi máy thấy nhận usb
<vubuntor977> kingmax1100 gì đó
<nobawk> trong chỗ firstboot device gì đó
<nobawk> có thấy hiện tên usb ko
<nobawk> có cho chọn boot device lúc khởi động ko?
<vubuntor977> usb các loại rồi thử hard disk
<vubuntor977> có ạ
<vubuntor977> f12 chọn sạch
<nobawk> có thấy usb ko?
<vubuntor977> có ạ
<vubuntor977> usb hd
<vubuntor977> usb cd
<_Tux_> quit
<vubuntor977> usb zip
<nobawk> chọn usb có boot đc ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor977: thì đó phải chọn đúng mấy cái đó nữa
<vubuntor977> không thấy triệu chứng gì xảy ra
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> thế thì chịu
<vubuntor977> em chọn hết rồi mà
<nobawk> usb buggy
<nobawk> vubuntor977: có chỗ chọn 1 phát boot luôn ko?
<vubuntor977> buggy?
<nobawk> tức là select boot device đó
<vubuntor977> chọn ạ
<nobawk> thoai kmn
<vubuntor977> chọn từ bios chọn từ f12 kiểu gì cũng thử
<vubuntor977> có à
<nobawk> moá
<vubuntor977> mấy cái này nghịch mòn đít từ mấy năm trước rồi mà:((
<nobawk> thôi thế mình bó tay, lên forum mà hỏi
<vubuntor977> ẹo
<vubuntor977> mà cho em hỏi thêm câu
<nobawk> hoặc cái usb lởm
<nobawk> dùng thử cái usb khác
<nobawk> hoặc cái chương trình lởm :))
<vubuntor977> đâu có
<vubuntor977> em down từ wiki .ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor977> down từ ubuntu.com
<nobawk> thôi dùng cd đi
<nobawk> ko thì thử bản khác
<nobawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor977> bản bao nhiêu ạ
<vubuntor977> em dùng bản 10.10 ạ
<nobawk> tự chọn tự thử đi
<nobawk> 10.04
<vubuntor977> dạ
<nobawk> dùng cái usb khác
<nobawk> thôi mất thời gian quớ
 * nobawk bò đi làm việc
<vubuntor977> ngày trước sài wubi thấy bản này ổn định nhất,wubi bản 10.10 tệ hại không thể tả nổi
<nobawk> ờ hén
<nobawk> thôi cắm cd vào cho lành
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài wubi?
<C4NoC> lấy cái usb ra mà cài
<nobawk> còn usb thì có một số cái bị lỗi
<nobawk> tự sửa bằng tay may ra đc
<nobawk> ếu biết thế nào mà lần
<nobawk> nó tùy thuộc vào cấu hình bios
<nobawk> và một số thứ nữa
<nobawk> nên chỉ có nước là tự mò :3
<C4NoC> bữa giờ cài đủ thứ bằng usb hdd
<C4NoC> chả ói jề
<vubuntor977> :((
<vubuntor680> alo
<C4NoC> :-/
<nobawk> C4NoC: hehe
<vubuntor772> Xin giúp mình Connect Wifi trên Ubuntu 10.10. Cảm ơn
<nobawk> dùng network manager?
<vubuntor772> Xin giúp mình Connect Wifi trên Ubuntu 10.10. Cảm ơn
<nobawk> (:\
<vubuntor772> :(
<nobawk> nói thế kia thì chắc có god mới giúp đc
<vubuntor772> Mình dùng máy Toshiba Satellite L675-S7051. Win 7 thì bắt wifi đc, nhưng Ubuntu thì ko thấy luôn :((
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> ifconfig -a
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor772
<ubot2> vubuntor772: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor772> Card Wifi: Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> ifconfig -a
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor772
<ubot2> vubuntor772: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor712> help me
<vubuntor712> cac bac cho e hoi voi
<vubuntor712> em cài ubuntu ra rồi
<vubuntor712> nhưng mà ko biết cách cài máy scaner hp n1610
<nobawk> .g hp n1610 ubuntu
<vubuntor712> bác nào biết chỉ giúp cho em là máy scanner đã hỗ trợ driver chạy trên ubuntu chưa ạ
<vubuntor712> n6010
<vubuntor712> Hp n6010
<C4NoC> .g hp n1610 ubuntu
<vubuntor712> Help  HP scaner n6010 on Ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor712> ????
<nobawk> chắc chưa hỗ trợ
<C4NoC> vubuntor712: search google chÆ°a?
<vubuntor712> ko thấy nói nhiều về nó
<vubuntor712> vả lại sếp đang hỏi
<vubuntor681> mình đã paste vào pastebin rồi
<vubuntor681> Link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567574/
<vubuntor681> Card Wifi: Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<vubuntor681> ko connect dc wifi trên Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor681> trên Windows 7 thì connect bình thường
<C4NoC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101
<C4NoC> xem thá»­
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Realtek RTL8188CE wireless driver - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> chắc chưa có driver
<vubuntor681> tks bạn
<vubuntor681> để ngâm cứu thử :D
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> chưa có driver :3
<vubuntor205> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor205> cái mainmenu của mình truy cập rất chậm
<vubuntor205> có ai biết nguyên nhan không
<codai2810> eo, chua kip chao
<vubuntor700> có ai ở đó ko ta
<codai2810> ko co ai dau
<vubuntor700> :(
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<codai2810> ubot2:
<vubuntor700> sau khi e update thì ko cd ~/Desktop đc nữa
<vubuntor700> tại sao vậy
<codai2810> vubuntor700: co ubot2 kia
<vubuntor700> nó bảo không tìm thấy thư mục
<vubuntor700> là lỗi gì vậy bác
<codai2810> ubot2: tra loi ban di kia
<ubot2> codai2810: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codai2810> eh
<codai2810> vubuntor700: thu cd lai chua?
<codai2810> vubuntor700: ls xem co thay Desktop ko
<vubuntor445> mình thử rồi
<vubuntor445> lúc cài lại ubuntu thì cd đc
<vubuntor445> sau đó update là die ngay
<codai2810> vubuntor445: ls co thay Desktop ko?
 * codai2810 ping excrypf
<vubuntor445> co
<vubuntor445> nhÆ°ng ko cd dc den desktop
<vubuntor445> thử mọi cách luôn
<codai2810> vubuntor445: Desktop, ko phai desktop :-/
<vubuntor445> cd đến thư mục root cũng đã ko đc
<codai2810> hay nhi
<vubuntor445> thì viết là cd ~/Desktopo mà
<codai2810> vubuntor445: uh
<vubuntor445> nhưng cd /home thì đc
<codai2810> eh
<vubuntor445> sau đó
<vubuntor445> cd /thaidat12e thư mục của admin
<vubuntor445> thì baoslaf ko tìm thấy
<codai2810> vubuntor445: hoi sieu nhan CoconutCrab kia
 * codai2810 dung windows :")
 * CoconutCrab bò qua bò lại
<DoiLaGi> vubuntor445: wtf?
<vubuntor445> ?
<DoiLaGi> :-/
<vubuntor445> có bác nào biết cái vị nvidia ko
<vubuntor445> có ai giúp đc ko vậy
<codai2810> vubuntor445: DoiLaGi
<vubuntor389> ai chi minh cach cai dat bo go tieng viet trong Ubuntu 10.10 voi
<vubuntor445> ?
<vubuntor445> cài thêm hả
<vubuntor445> hay là muốn dùng luôn
<vubuntor389> minh moi cai Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor389> hien go TV ko dc
<vubuntor389> gio muon cai bo go
<vubuntor389> co download IBus-Unikey ma ko biet cai dat
<vubuntor445> ^^
<vubuntor445> vào system-> admin-> language support
<GeekComp> vubuntor389: tải theo repo hay tải ngoài
<vubuntor445> rồi chuyển sang tiếng việt đi
<vubuntor445> ibus đc tích hợp mà
<vubuntor242> ?
<vubuntor242> đc chưa bạn
<vubuntor283> may bac oi help giup cai wifi
<vubuntor283> cai mai~ ko dc
<vubuntor283> :((
<vubuntor242> ai giúp cd đến desktop dc ko
<vubuntor283> cai Wifi cua em day: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567625/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vubuntor242: lại vụ hôm qua à? :D
<vubuntor283> hoi chieu em moi nho cac bac
<vubuntor283> cai Wifi reatek cho toshiba L675
<vubuntor283> no ko chiu bat Wifi
<vubuntor283> :(
<vubuntor283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567626/ <<< lspci cua em
<n2i> vubuntor283: nó báo gì hem?
<n2i> sao mọi người đâu hết nhỉ?
<n2i> vubuntor242: nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor283> cai wifi cua em no co dau cha^'m than
<n2i> :D
<n2i> bình thường xài win vào ok hơ?
<n2i> hở?
<vubuntor283> vang
<vubuntor283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567625/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567626/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor283> 2 cai tu may em do
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor283> luc dau ko co driver
<vubuntor283> cai xong rau ma ko bat dc wifi
<vubuntor283> :(
<n2i> mấy câu tiếng anh đơn giản mà
<vubuntor283> :s
<n2i> lần trước O đang ký có cho nó email của O ko?
<n2i> sorry! Lộn tab! :D
<vubuntor283> la sao bac
<vubuntor283> :|
<vubuntor283> ^:)^
<n2i> mình cũng không biết vụ wifi này thế nào nữa!
<vubuntor283> :((
<n2i> chờ xem có ai giải đáp không!
<n2i> rê chuột vào cái dấu chấm than nó có báo gì hem?
<vubuntor283> network disable
<vubuntor283> :|
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor283> re chuot len no bao the
<vubuntor283> em moi xai Ubuntu :(
<nobawk> sudo ifconfig -a
<nobawk> nó báo gì?
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor283
<ubot2> vubuntor283: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> không lẽ chưa check enable netwoking?
<n2i> networking?
<vubuntor283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567625/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor283> open cho nao vay bac
<vubuntor283> :P
<vubuntor283> ifconfig wlan0 up
<vubuntor283> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<n2i> sudo đi
<nobawk> vubuntor283: đã vào windows bỏ cái power management đi chưa?
<nobawk> !search power
<ubot2> Found: network-pm
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor283: qua windows chỉnh cái này rồi vào lại linux xem đc ko
<vubuntor283> chua bo cai do
<vubuntor283> :P sorry doc hem ky
<vubuntor283> tks bac nhiu
<vubuntor242> có bác nào giúp đc e ko
<n2i> vubuntor242: :D
<vubuntor242> ^^
<vubuntor242> sao ko cd dc đến Desktop vậy bác
<n2i> nó báo thế nào?
<n2i> đang ở đâu mà hem cd được?
<n2i> Desktop của user nào?
<vubuntor242> nó toàn báo /home/lanhcodoc/Desktop nó such file or directory
<vubuntor242> của em có 1 user thôi
<n2i> vubuntor242: xài bản server hử?
<n2i> bàn hem có gui phải không?
<vubuntor242> ko
<vubuntor242> ubuntu desktop
<vubuntor242> cài phải đến 20 lượt rồi :(
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor242> 3 ngày nay chỉ cài và debug
<n2i> kiên trì nhỉ
<vubuntor242> cứ cài thêm 1 soft vào là bị thế
<vubuntor242> máu lên mà ^^
<vubuntor242> nhưng cũng nản dần rồi :(
 * n2i hem biết tại sao ồi :D thấy hay nhỉ!
<vubuntor242> vừa post bài lên forrum
<vubuntor242> chán
<vubuntor242> cài mãi ko đc
<vubuntor242> dùng đc thì cd ko đc
<vubuntor242> thêm cái vụ nvidia
<vubuntor242> cài mãi ko xong
<vubuntor242> lại càng nản
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đừng nóng
<vubuntor242> uk
<vubuntor242> vẫn cố gắng mà
<vubuntor242> máy lại mới mua mới sốt ruột :(
<vubuntor242> chỉ sợ nó hỏng phần cứng
 * n2i còn tàn bạo hơn thế :D
<vubuntor242> ?
<vubuntor242> lúc đầu ng ta cài win cho
<vubuntor242> thấy cái máy này thích hợp linux
<vubuntor242> nên cài
<vubuntor242> ngay lúc đầu vào cài đã có 1 số vấn đề
<n2i> cấu hình máy thế nào?
<n2i> tiến trình cài đặt thế nào?
<vubuntor242> máy acer aspire 5745G
<vubuntor242> lúc vào cài bằng CD
<vubuntor242> lúc phân vùng
<vubuntor242> nó ko cho phân vùng nào khác ngoài ext4
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor242> sau mình dùng đĩa boot
<vubuntor242> để phân vùng
<vubuntor242> và cài lại
<vubuntor242> thì đc
<vubuntor242> nhưng cuối cùng vẫn bị 1 lỗi
<n2i> không nên xài đĩa boot
<nobawk> cái tên  hỏng network chuồn đâu rồi?
<n2i> hiren boot phải hem?
<vubuntor242> ko xài đĩa boot thì ko phân cùng >2 disk đc
<vubuntor242> toàn có 1 cái 500GB thôi à
<n2i> xài gparted xem sao?
<vubuntor242> làm thế nào bác
<vubuntor242> vừa cài nvidia cũng bị mất display
<vubuntor242> :(
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor242> làm sao giờ nhỉ
 * n2i máy cùi mía, hem có mấy vụ khó để vọc :(
<vubuntor242> :()
<vubuntor242> hic
<n2i> http://www.trustedreviews.com/laptops/review/2010/07/22/Acer-Aspire-5745G/p1
<bksupybot> Title: Acer Aspire 5745G review - Laptop reviews - TrustedReviews (at www.trustedreviews.com)
<vubuntor242> hay là giờ cài win đã nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor242: sao phải cài win?
<vubuntor577> may anh co tai lieu noi ve samba khong nhi
<n2i> vubuntor577: hỏi cụ gúc, đầy :D
<vubuntor577> sao ha anh
<n2i> .g samba tut
<vubuntor577> co video khong ha anh ket noi 2 may U het nha
<vubuntor577> em tim tren google roi ma toan la giua U va W khong ha
<nobawk> thay 1 máy u = 1 máy win
<nobawk> thế là giống
<vubuntor242> ?
<vubuntor242> giống ?
<nobawk> thay  máy win = máy U
<vubuntor577> khong dung 2 may U het kia
<vubuntor577> uh
<zj3t3mju> có khác đâu mà giống :-/
<nobawk> thề là như hướng dẫn cho u và win
<nobawk> zj3t3mju: ờ
<vubuntor577> la sao ha may anh
<nobawk> mấy bạn ko chịu nghĩ, lúc nào cũng đòi tut nọ tút kia
<zj3t3mju> là xem như có 3 máy
<zj3t3mju> 1 win 2 u
<nobawk> lolz
<vubuntor577> minh khong hieu
<n2i> vubuntor577: muốn share data?
<vubuntor577> uh
<nobawk> chắc chỉ có n2i mới đủ kiên nhẫn :))
<n2i> :-/
 * nobawk lò dò chạy đi
<n2i> nobawk: ý sn là sao?
<nobawk> n2i: là mình nói rồi mà bạn kia ko hiểu hỏi đi hỏi lại hoài :))
<nobawk> mình hết kiên nhẫn thế thôi
 * nobawk nhìn nhìn DD zj3t3mju
<n2i> :D hmm, tại /me rảnh quá mà!
<vubuntor577> khong hieu thi hoi khong dc ha
<nobawk> zj3t3mju: dùng cái valgrind debug memory bug có vẻ ngon :D
<vubuntor577> sao kho vay ha
<zj3t3mju> zzz
<nobawk> vubuntor577: nói rồi ko lẽ nói lại tiếp?
<n2i> mấy con bot chết hết rồi à?
<nobawk> vubuntor577: dùng cái hướng dẫn đó áp dụng cho ubuntu share cho ubuntu nó chả khác nhau mẹ gì
<vubuntor577> tai noi xai nen khong hieu chu ai muon dau ha
<n2i> .g basic samba on lucid
<nobawk> vubuntor577: cũng ếu cần phải search xiếc gì nữa
<n2i> nobawk: thích nhất từ "mẹ" ấy của anh! :D
<vubuntor577> ack
<vubuntor577> hoi cau nay nua la khong hoi nua dc khong ha
<n2i> vubuntor577: cái này được hem? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO.html#toc5
<bksupybot> Title: SMB HOWTO (at www.tldp.org)
<n2i> cũ quá rồi thì phải
<nobawk> vubuntor577: thì hỏi nốt đi
<n2i> từ năm 2000 @@
<vubuntor577> gio em co may ban cai U va laptop cai W trong laptop cai may ao U gio em share 3 may dc khong vay
<nobawk> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<nobawk> này thì samba fast tut
<nobawk> vubuntor577: đc, xong roài nhá
<vubuntor242> ?
<vubuntor242> hic
<vubuntor577> vay thoi
<vubuntor242> chưa ai giúp mình :(
<nobawk> chỉ cần chuyển cái network sang chế độ bridge
<nobawk> thì nó sẽ như 3 máy trong  mạng lan
<nobawk> thích làm cái gì thì làm
<vubuntor577> vang
<nobawk> vubuntor242: giúp chi?
<nobawk> còn mặc định NAT
<nobawk> thì sẽ ko như 3 máy trong 1 mạng lan
<n2i> mình khá khoái cái network appet của ubuntu há
<n2i> nó cho share internet
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor577> san hoi luon khi nao dung Nat vay nhi
<nobawk> nm-applet cù bựa
<nobawk> vubuntor577: ?
<nobawk> gõ tiếng việt có dấu đi
<nobawk> vubuntor577: mặc định nó là nat
<nobawk> .w network address translation
<vubuntor242> uk
<nobawk> bot chết (:\
<vubuntor242> sao ko cd đc vào desktop nhỉ
<nobawk> vubuntor242: ls
<nobawk> vubuntor242: cd && ls
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor242
<vubuntor242> uầy
<ubot2> vubuntor242: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor242> rồi đó
<nobawk> vubuntor242: link đâu?
<vubuntor242> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567647/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor242> ?
<n2i> nobawk: bot đi đâu hết rồi anh?
<vubuntor242> đc chưa bác
<n2i> nghỉ tết bù à?
<nobawk> vubuntor242: chạy lệnh
<vubuntor242> ?
<nobawk> vubuntor242: thoát cái root shell ra
<nobawk> vubuntor242: chạy lệnh sau = user bình thường
<vubuntor242> uk
<nobawk> vubuntor242: cd; ls -l
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor242
<ubot2> vubuntor242: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor242> uk
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor242> chờ em chút
<vubuntor242> mấy hnay em cài chắc phải đến 20 lần cũng nên
<vubuntor242> chưa đâu vào đâu cả
<vubuntor242> hic
<nobawk> liên quan gì đến cài?
<nobawk> chỉ là chạy 2 cái lệnh thôi mà?
<vubuntor242> u
<vubuntor242> máy này là máy bàn
<vubuntor242> e cài máy kia mà
<vubuntor100> how to mount partitions at startup?
<nobawk> dùng fstab
<nobawk> n2i: cái chương trình gì có gui ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor100> thanks so much
<n2i> psm
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> hình như thế
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> !find psm
<n2i> devices storage manager
<n2i> storage device manager
<n2i> pysdm :D
<vubuntor100> :D
<nobawk> vubuntor100: cài pysdm vào
<nobawk> nó sẽ tự sửa fstab
<vubuntor100> thanks
<nobawk> còn nếu hiểu roài thì tự tay sửa fstab
<vubuntor100> cai nay thi chiu
<vubuntor100> :D
<vubuntor242> pleas write vietkey :))
<vubuntor100> sorry
<nobawk> ợ
<vubuntor100> ive just installed Ubuntu
<nobawk> h này còn dùng vietkey :3
<n2i> nobawk: :D
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor242> viết tiếng việt mà ^^
<nobawk> n2i: /me chưa bao h dùng pysdm nên ko bao h nhớ tên nó :3
<nobawk> !pysdm
<ubot2> Factoid 'pysdm' not found
 * n2i đã từng xài nhưng cũng hem nhớ nổi tên
<vubuntor100> how to install multi programs at the smae time?
 * n2i rất lười nhớ
<vubuntor100> same
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor100> how to install multi programs at the same time?
<n2i> chắc thấy bên win nó hem cho cài nhiều soft cùng một lúc :D
<nobawk> !fstab
<ubot2> Factoid 'fstab' not found
<vubuntor100> I mean installing from Ubuntu software center?
<nobawk> vubuntor100: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ... packagen
<n2i> nobawk: bkphenny là bot phụ trách khoản search google hở anh?
<vubuntor100> I mean installing from Ubuntu software center?
<n2i> yep
<nobawk> vubuntor100: remove ubuntu software center
<nobawk> vubuntor100: use synaptic instead
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor100> thanks
<n2i> nobawk: sao không được?
<nobawk> n2i: biết làm thế nào thì chỉ đi :D
 * n2i chỉ hỏi cho biết vậy thôi :D vì thấy nó như nhau cả!
<nobawk> !fstab is <reply> pysdm là chương trình đồ hoạ để chỉnh sửa file /etc/fstab. Cài đặt pysdm trong terminal bằng lệnh: sudo apt-get install pysdm . Chạy chương trình bằng cách vào terminal chạy: pysdm &
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<nobawk> n2i: software center hình như ko có chọn rồi ấn apply tất cả cái chỗ đã chọn
<nobawk> n2i: còn synaptic thì more advanced
<nobawk> làm đủ trò
<nobawk> nhiều cái tron software center ko hiển thị :3
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor577> mấy bạn ơi share dữ liệu ngoải dùng samba ra còn cái nào khác nũa k gioi thieu di
<n2i> vubuntor577:thử giver đi
<vubuntor577> giver ban thu lam nao chua vay
<n2i> nobawk: anh xem thử có phải giver nó xài kiểu nfs hem?
<nobawk> nfs
<n2i> xài rất sướng
<nobawk> ko biết chưa dùng giver bao h
<nobawk> sftp
<vubuntor577> vang
<n2i> vubuntor577: chia sẻ file, hay chuyển, copy xài giver rất nhanh
<n2i> y như copy từ parttion này sang partition khác
<n2i> wired nhanh hơn wireless, tất nhiên rồi :D
<nobawk> :D
<nobawk> nhưng mà cần 2 bên cùng phải chạy
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> samba cũng thế? :D
<nobawk> samba cần samba client thoai
<nobawk> mà samba nó phổ biến
<nobawk> windows thì có sẵn
<n2i> tình hình là thế này, vốn trước đây /me xài cái localepurge, giờ đã remove
<nobawk> linux thì đa phần cài sẵn
<n2i> nhưng khi xài language support trong ubuntu để cài GUI tiếng việt, thì trong list mớ lang đã cài lại không có vietnamese, dù đã cài rồi
<n2i> --> không chuyển sang tiếng việt được :(
<nobawk> kệ cha nó
<n2i> hải làm sao nhỉ?
<n2i> LD
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> muốn dùng tiếng việt thì thay cái biến môi trường
<nobawk> là dùng tiếng việt thôi
<n2i> locale?
<nobawk> n2i: ờ
<nobawk> set cái locale là nó sẽ ra thoai :3
<n2i> how to do?
<vubuntor668> n2i: can you help me?
<nobawk> cáii giver dùng C# :3
<nobawk> thoai thế thì cho nó nghỉ
<n2i> nobawk: :D
<n2i> gnome-do cũng thế
<n2i> ốm thật
<n2i> vubuntor668: :-/
<vubuntor503> ec
<vubuntor668> I want to type in Vietnamese language
<vubuntor668> n2i: I want to type in Vietnamese language
<n2i> vubuntor668: Are U vietnamese?
<n2i> }n2i
<vubuntor503> ^^
 * n2i cùi ing lik lắm :D
<vubuntor668> n2i: ok, How do I do?
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor668
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> vubuntor668: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> !ii | vubuntor668
<ubot2> vubuntor668: please see above
<nobawk> vubuntor668: in terminal, run: sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor503> are you ok  vubuntor668
<nobawk> vubuntor668: then im-switch -s ibus
<GeekComp> vubuntor668: Where are u from?
<n2i> :)
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor668> nobawk: ok, system>Language support>Ibus?
<n2i> sao im lặng vậy nhỉ
<GeekComp> vubuntor668: yup
<GeekComp> ah no
<n2i> GeekComp: sao vậy?
<GeekComp> n2i: path thiếu ^^
<n2i> đại khái là thế
<n2i> như ông trả lời là yup thế thôi :D
<vubuntor503> :))
<vubuntor503> có ai cài driver geforce 310M chưa
<GeekComp> chài
<GeekComp> từ hum qua rùi đó
<vubuntor503> uk
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> kiên nhẫn ghê hén
<vubuntor503> hnay cài lại phát nữa oài
<vubuntor503> máy này cài gần 20 lần
<vubuntor503> :(
<vubuntor503> chưa có ai giúp :(
<GeekComp> 20 lần trong 1 ngày @2
<GeekComp> @@
<n2i> :D
<n2i> kiên nhẫn ghê! Chắc trên gúc có chứ
<vubuntor503> oack
<vubuntor503> làm gì
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<vubuntor503> 20 lần trong 3 ngày
<zj3t3mju> 310M dễ cài mà
<vubuntor503> cài rồi lại cài lại
<vubuntor668> ok thanks all
<vubuntor503> nhưng của mình
<vubuntor668> bye
<vubuntor503> làm như trong diễn đàn
<vubuntor503> toàn bị chạy ở chế độ dos thôi
<vubuntor503> :(
<vubuntor503> active xong
<geminious> terminal not dos
<GeekComp> yup
<vubuntor503> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vubuntor503> rồi vẫn thế
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor503: lap gì?
<GeekComp> acer 5754
<GeekComp> đúng ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor503> acer aspire 5745G
<geminious> cài ubuntu j vậy
<geminious> server à :))
<vubuntor503> 10.10
<vubuntor503> ^^
<vubuntor503> sao nhớ thế
<geminious> hả
<geminious> server thật à
<vubuntor503> ko
<vubuntor503> cài desktop thôi
<vubuntor503> server làm gì
<vubuntor503> mình là ng gà mà ^^
<zj3t3mju> thế chả bít
<zj3t3mju> zzz
<vubuntor503> hic
<vubuntor503> ko ai giúp đc :(
<vubuntor503> máy mình update cái là lộn tung lên :(
<n2i> hình như hơi thiếu thông tin :-/
<vubuntor503> thiếu thông tin gì cơ
<vubuntor503> bác nói kĩ hơn đi
<vubuntor007> hi
<vubuntor503> ?
 * vubuntor007 oh đã gõ đưoc tiếng việt 
<n2i> thử trình bày quá trình từ lúc mua, đến lúc cài ubuntu,vv..
<vubuntor503> tốt
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor007> n2i: you are female?
<n2i> :D
<n2i> no!
<vubuntor503> ?
<vubuntor503> hic
<vubuntor503> có ai chỉ mình cái này với ko
<n2i> vubuntor503: tình hình là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor503> uk
<vubuntor503> compiz --replace
<vubuntor503> rồi xuất hiện
<vubuntor503> compiz (cube ) -Warn : failed to load slide : urs/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<vubuntor503> là sao nhở
<n2i> hem biết :D
<n2i> coi lại mớ themes của gdm coi?
<vubuntor503> ko thấy cái đó
<vubuntor503> phải làm sao để có đây
<vubuntor503> alo
<n2i> vubuntor503: tự túc là hạnh phúc :D
<vubuntor503> hic
<GeekComp> cộng sản nguyên thủy hớ hớ
<vubuntor503> có ai biết lỗi trên sửa ra làm sao ko
<GeekComp> xung đột
<GeekComp> tự fix thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor503: vẫn chưa chạy dc hả?
 * nobawk mình cũng dùng card 310M mà chạy phe phé :3
<vubuntor503> hic
<vubuntor503> bác chỉ cách cài đi
<vubuntor503> cài hơn chục lần mà ko đc :(
<nobawk> vubuntor503: thôi tốt nhất là dùng driver mặc định
<nobawk> !find nvidia
<vubuntor503> ?
<vubuntor503> là sao hả bác
<nobawk> vubuntor503: là ko phải cài cắm thêm gì, cứ thế dùng
<nobawk> còn ko thì vào hardware support active cái driver nvidia lên
<vubuntor503> cài thêm có hơn đc gì ko
<vubuntor503> uầy
<vubuntor503> cái đó thì nghỉ :(
<nobawk> rồi vào terminal chạy sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vubuntor503> cũng ko đc :(
<nobawk> vubuntor503: nghỉ?
<nobawk> vubuntor503: ko đc thì phải thử rồi xem log
<nobawk> xem nó bị mán sao
<nobawk> còn ko thì cứ dùng mặc định
<vubuntor503> uk
<vubuntor503> cài vào có hơn gì ko
<nobawk> đang dùng ubuntu 10.10?
<nobawk> vubuntor503: hơn nhiều thứ
<nobawk> nhưng dùng mặc định cũng ổn rồi
<vubuntor503> ukm
<vubuntor503> buồn nhỉ
<nobawk> vubuntor503: bạn cài driver down từ trang nvidia?
<nobawk> hay cài qua synaptic?
<nobawk> vubuntor503: black screen lúc khởi động thoai hả
<nobawk> vubuntor503: sau đó thì có lại cửa sổ đăng nhập ấy gì?
<vubuntor503> cài bằng add driver
<vubuntor503> lúc khởi động
<vubuntor503> chạy dòng lệnh :9
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thôi thế đừng cài nữa
<nobawk> thử 10.04 đi
<nobawk> đú 10.10 làm gì
<vubuntor503> uk
<vubuntor503> bác chạy 10.04 àd
<nobawk> nói chung là lỗi của bạn
<nobawk> cần cầm đến chỗ nào có người có kinh nghiệm để phân tích xem nó bị sao
<nobawk> vubuntor503: cái này có vẻ là bug của ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor503> uk
<nobawk> ngày trước có dùng ubuntu 10.04 thấy ko có vấn đề gì cả
<vubuntor503> mấy nữa ra bản 11.4 ko biết có hơn ko :9
<nobawk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/660596
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu): “Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660596
<nobawk> ko quan tâm :3
<vubuntor503> vậy mai thử cài 10.04 vao ^^
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu): “Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10” (at launchpad.net)
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> khuy lắc sao vẫn có người join ta
<vubuntor715> anh ơi em hỏi về vấn đề ko cài dc ubuntu trên vaio vpccw21fx
<n2i> không cài được?
<nobawk> đi ngảo thôi
<vubuntor715> vaio vpccw21fx có card màn geforce 310M nên ko cài dc
<vubuntor715> em cũng ko hiểu sao nữa chọn install ubuntu thì tối đen màn hình
<n2i> :D
<n2i> lại ổng hồi nãy thì phải
<vubuntor715> @@! giúp em với em phải học ubuntu
<vubuntor715> học trên ubuntu
<n2i> ai bắt à?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor715> hic hic mà máy lại ko cài dc
<vubuntor715> học đại học nó bắt
<vubuntor715> lập trình C trên ubuntu bằng emacs
<n2i> bắt học ubuntu hay linux?
<n2i> lol
 * n2i lủi!
 * n2i tủi vì máy cùi :(
<vubuntor715> @@ vaio mà cùi
<vubuntor715> hi chic
<vubuntor715> có ai giúp em với ko
<n2i> cài cái chi cũng nuột cả, nên hem có vụ được vọc nhiều
 * n2i không nói máy của cậu
<n2i> g9!
<Lokiheero> vubuntor715, emacs cứ chạy trên uyn đâu có sao
<vubuntor715> hic hic
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-17
<vubuntor051> cac anh cho em hoi cach cai dat vlc bang synaptic voi a
<vubuntor051> em search mà ko ra
<vubuntor762> hello
<vubuntor762> co ai sieu ubuntu ko
<vubuntor762> help voi
<vubuntor762> co ai o viet nam ko?
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: bạn dùng phiên bản Ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor762> minh dung 10.10
<vubuntor762> jo minh cai dat scan 3000
<vubuntor762> nhung ko scan dc
<vubuntor762> ban co cach nao ko?
<khanh_coltech> mình ko bit :)
<vubuntor762> bun
<nobawk> (:\
<vubuntor051> minh dang dung 10.04
<vubuntor762> co ai biet ko
<vubuntor762> uh
<vubuntor762> nhung ban da gap wa loi nay chua
<vubuntor762> ca xsane cung ko
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: bạn tìm trong synaptic ko có từ khóa vlc à?
<vubuntor051> cac anh giup em voi
<vubuntor762> ubuntu ko ho tro
<vubuntor762> ko
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: không thì bạn mở Terminal ra để gõ lệnh
<vubuntor762> ko co luon
<vubuntor762> minh lam du cach roi
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: sudo apt-get install vlc
<vubuntor762> thu xem moi nguoi co cach nao khac ko
<codai2810> windows cho lanh` :)
<vubuntor762> minh lam lenh do roi
<vubuntor762> nhung ko dc
<vubuntor762> noi the lam ji
<vubuntor762> the thi noi lam diu ji
<GeekComp> chi mô răng rứa
<vubuntor051> anh Æ¡i
<GeekComp> .g vlc repository
<vubuntor051> em chua biet dung terminal
<vubuntor051> chi biet dung synaptic thôi
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-suse.html
<bksupybot> Title: VideoLAN - VLC media player for openSUSE (at www.videolan.org)
<GeekComp> vlc ko có trong synap sao
<vubuntor762> ko co luon
<vubuntor051> ko có a ơi
<vubuntor051> em dang dung ubuntu live từ usb
<khanh_coltech> hic
<GeekComp> dzậy bik mở software source ko
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: dùng live kiểu gì?
<GeekComp> vubuntor762: trong synaptic
<vubuntor051> boot lên và chọn defaut thôi
<GeekComp> nhấp Edit - Software Source
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: phải cài vào thì mới cài đặt
<khanh_coltech> còn nếu ko thì reboot lại mất
<vubuntor051> thế à anh
<vubuntor762> lam roi nhung van ko dc
<vubuntor762> the moi dau
<GeekComp> đã add ppa này chưa
<vubuntor051> mình cài trên usb luôn đc ko anh?
<GeekComp> ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa
<GeekComp> add xong update chÆ°a
<GeekComp> vubuntor051: ko cài trên usb được
<vubuntor051> dạ
<GeekComp> vì nó nạp vô RAM
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: cài trên USB nếu dùng nhiều thì mau hỏng USB thôi
<vubuntor051> em cài trên máy tính mà nó báo lỗi a ạ
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor051: lỗi gì bạn?
<vubuntor051> có anh nào ở ĐN ko giúp em với
<vubuntor051> lỗi agrument gì đó em ko biết
<GeekComp> ĐN hiện tại chưa có ai on @@
<vubuntor051> anh có thể giới thiệu cho em một vài thành viên ở ĐN ko ạ?
<GeekComp> bạn copy lỗi vô đây
<vubuntor051> em đến nhà hỏi cho khỏe
<vubuntor051> :)
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor051> bi h em đang dùng ubuntu trên usb đấy a
<vubuntor825> hlep \
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor825> ai tung cai dat scan jet profes 3000 tren ubuntu chua
<vubuntor825> ai tung cai dat scan jet profes 3000 tren ubuntu chua
<vubuntor825> ai tung cai dat scan jet profes 3000 tren ubuntu chua
<vubuntor825> ai tung cai dat scan jet profes 3000 tren ubuntu chua
<vubuntor825> jup minh
<C4NoC> chÆ°a
<GeekComp> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor825> khong ai biet het a
<GeekComp> có ai có máy scan đâu
<GeekComp> cứ post lỗi lên đây
<GeekComp> mọi người cùng giúp
<vubuntor825> hien tai bay jo
<vubuntor825> ca ubuntu va xsane ko ho tro
<vubuntor825> cac ban co cach nao kio
<vubuntor825> minh lam du moi cach roi van bao no device
<vubuntor825> cac ban co cach nao ko?
<vubuntor825> ca nha di dau het roi
<vubuntor825> co ai biet jup tui voi
<vubuntor380> khi em cai avast thi bao loi
<vubuntor380> error has occurred in avast
<vubuntor380> loi  gi ?
<vubuntor413> anh  chi oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor413> khi em cai avast len nhap key roi update thi bao loi "an error occured in avast"
<vubuntor413> giup em voi
<vubuntor413> em moi cai lai xong
<vubuntor413> co ai khong
<vubuntor456> co ai ko
<vubuntor456> help me
<vubuntor456> help
<nobawk`> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor456> tui vừa cài thử oracle 11g len centos
<vubuntor456> mà cài xong
<vubuntor456> chả thấy cái bỉu tượng nào của nó cả
<vubuntor456> sao mà xài @@
<quynguyen95> bạn nào có tài liệu VirtualBox Tiếng Việt không? Share cho mình với
<vubuntor778> virtulbox co gi dau ma share ha
<vubuntor778> len trang chu do
<vubuntor778> de xai lam ma ban
<vubuntor422> co ai khong
<vubuntor422> cho minh hoi chut voi
<vubuntor422> minh co cai ubuntu 10.10 tu live cd lay o thai ha
<vubuntor422> minh cai song song voi win 7
<vubuntor422> minh cai vao phan vung o d
<vubuntor422> con win 7 cai vao phan vung o c
<vubuntor422> lieu khi minh cai lai win 7 thi ubuntu co mat khong
<Lokiheero> vubuntor422: cài lại win thì ubuntu vẫn còn đó, nhưng grub thì mất, phải bỏ livecd vào khôi phục lại grub để vào lại ubuntu
<vubuntor422> vay ah
<vubuntor422> nhung the thi neu khoi dong vao y
<vubuntor422> co xuat hien chon ubuntu hay win 7 nua khong ban
<Lokiheero> ko
<Lokiheero> thì cái đó là cái grub đó
<vubuntor422> h minh muon go han ca ubuntu va win 7 ra y
<vubuntor422> minh doi dung ubuntu ra thang tu
<vubuntor422> thi lam the nao ha ban
<vubuntor422> tuc la minh muon xoa no hoan toan o o d
<vubuntor422> de tra lai dung luong nu ban dau y
<Lokiheero> format
<vubuntor422> ???
<vubuntor422> format ca o D sao
<vubuntor422> nhu the minh mat toan bo giu lieu mat
<vubuntor422> y  minh la chi go ubuntu ra thoi
<Lokiheero> gỡ ubuntu ra rồi làm gì với ổ D?
<vubuntor422> minh tim trong phan thao go cua windows nhung khong thay go ubuntu
<vubuntor422> hoi trc minh cai y
<vubuntor422> thi minh cai vao o d
<Lokiheero> ờ hớ, cài qua wubi à?
<vubuntor422> no
<vubuntor422> minh cai wa live cd ma
<vubuntor422> kho dien ta wa
<vubuntor422> h minh co 3 o nha
<Lokiheero> giờ ko muốn dùng ubuntu nữa chứ gì?
<vubuntor422> no
<vubuntor422> tai may minh dang bi loi
<Lokiheero> lỗi cái chi?
<vubuntor422> loi trong win y
<Lokiheero> giờ muốn cài lại win phải ko?
<GeekComp> khoong support wwin
<vubuntor422> uhm
<vubuntor422> dung rui
<vubuntor422> minh muon cai lai win
<Lokiheero> thế cứ cài lại win thoai, liên quan gì tới ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor422> nhung so mat ubuntu
<Lokiheero> cài win xong bỏ livecd vào khôi phục grub là xong, ko mất đâu
<Lokiheero> cứ cài win lại trên cái partition cũ
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor422> uk
<vubuntor422> sau do lam the nao de co lai ubuntu vay ban
<vubuntor422> minh chua dung wen
<Lokiheero> cài win xong thì bỏ cái livecd ubuntu vào, rồi vào đây chỉ cho khôi phục lại grub
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor593> ?
<vubuntor593> có ai không/
<nobawk> ko
<v0ld3m0rt248> yen-thao, cho a tí bánh tét dc k0 ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: Chào anh
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: bánh tét gì anh?
<v0ld3m0rt248> yen-thao, e khỏe k0 ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> yen-thao, ăn tét zui k0 e ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: dạ khỏe
<v0ld3m0rt248> yen-thao, ăn tết zui k0 e ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: dạ cũng vui suốt ngày em chỉ ở nhà thôi
<yen-thao> vì mẹ không cho đi xa sợ xe cộ
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: à quê em tết không có tục gói bánh tét anh ơi chỉ có đám cưới hay đám giỗ mới có gói bánh tét^^
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhà a gói ít bánh chưng quá
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: hjhj em chưa từng ăn bánh chưng bao giờ nghe nói ngon lắm^^
<v0ld3m0rt248> nên định xin e ít bánh
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: dạ gói bánh cực lắm anh ơi mệt cái là ngồi canh lửa :(
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: hjhj đâu có gói   đâu mà anh xin
<v0ld3m0rt248> chắc k0 ngon bằng bánh tét chỗ e roài
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: sao anh lại nói vậy?
<yen-thao> mỗi nơi đều có đặc trưng riêng mà đâu thể so sánh như thế
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì a chưa ăn nên bánh tét mà :D
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: da
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: tết anh có đi đánh bài không?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: chứ  em khi không dám bén gót tới sòng bài
<yen-thao> gần nhà em có 1 cái sòng bài bị công an rượt nhẩy sông cây đâm lủng bụng
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt248: im lặng là có rồi;))
<vubuntor257> chào các bác, các bác cho em hỏi, em sài x-unikey nhưng ko hiểu sao lúc thì nó hiện cái icon của nó nhưng nhiều lúc log out ra rồi log in vào thì mất luôn biểu tượng đó nhưng vẫn gõ đc tiếng việt, bây h thì ko tắt đc xunikey vì nó ko hiện để mình kick chuột
<v0ld3m0rt248> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor257> vấn đề thứ 2 là cái icon của unikey ko tự động ẩn khi em xem phim, những lúc xem film fullscreen nhưng cái icon unikey nó cứ hiện đè lên phim, em phải làm thế nào để nó ko " always on top"?
<vubuntor606> haizzz
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-18
<vubuntor835> chao dai gia dinh buoi sang tot lanh
<vubuntor835> em xin ti y kien ve laptop xem nao
<vubuntor835> em dinh mua laptop cai han linux luon nen mua hang nao tot hon
<kid__> vubuntor835: http://vozforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<bksupybot> Title: Máy tính xách tay - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<vubuntor835> ?
<vubuntor835> ma em thay acer chay linux nhieu hon
<vubuntor835> ma em thay may kieu yeu qua nhung thuong cau hinh manh
<kid__> vubuntor835:  hầu như máy nào thì cũng dùng được lĩnux hết
<vubuntor835> nhung chay ben nhat la hang nao thoi ha
<vubuntor374> hi
<vubuntor374> Co bac nao biet cach cai ubuntu tu dong khong
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> cài u là tự động hết cỡ rồi
<vubuntor374> chi can bo cd vao la cai tu a den z khong
<GeekComp> chài nhưu ghost á
<vubuntor374> ko
<vubuntor374> minh co file tra loi san
<vubuntor374> roi no tu tra loi roi tu chia dia
<vubuntor374> nhu window vay do
<GeekComp> cái đó thì chưa
<vubuntor374> ubuntu ko cho cai nhu vay ah ban
<vubuntor374> khong biet ubuntu co cho phep cai nhu vay ko nhi
<vubuntor374> vi minh cai cho client
<vubuntor374> ma nhieu client nen phai cai theo cach nay thoi
<GeekComp> cái đó các Motu còn chưa nghĩ ra
<vubuntor374> chu ngoi do tra loi tung may biet bao gio cho xong
<GeekComp> cài cho cơ quan nào mà nhiều?
<GeekComp> hoặc là
<GeekComp> ghost ubuntu 1 máy ại
<vubuntor374> thi cong ty minh cho client sai ubuntu het
<GeekComp> rồi bung trên máy khác
<vubuntor374> dung cau hinh roi sao ban
<GeekComp> công ty nào thế ^^?
<vubuntor374> cty minh chua that su sai nhung chuan bi sai thoi
<vubuntor374> moi len ke hoach ah
<GeekComp> thì cứ kể tên đi
<GeekComp> chết gì đâu mà sợ
<GeekComp> có khi mấy ông ad lại kêu quân đến đó cài hộ :/-
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor374> hii
<vubuntor374> cai do thi ko dam fien roi
<Lokiheero> ping zj3t3mju
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor374: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<bksupybot> Title: Automatic Installation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Lokiheero> đó, ping cái là trả lời liền :)
<zj3t3mju> kết hợp với netboot livecd là ngon
<zj3t3mju> Lokiheero: zzz
<Lokiheero> zj3t3mju: công việc ở cty thế nào rồi
<GeekComp> chài cái vụ này sao mềnh ếu bik
 * GeekComp gà quá
<vubuntor374> thanks ban nha
<vubuntor335> chao moi nguoi
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<GeekComp> vubuntor335: có chiện chi dzậy
<khanh_coltech> !bi
<ubot2> Factoid 'bi' not found
<vubuntor374> co ban nao biet chinh danh tieng viet tren ubuntu ko
<vubuntor374> chi minh voi
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor374> minh cai x-unikey va font day du roi ma ko danh dc
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn xài x-unikey
<vubuntor374> vay sai cai nao la tot hon ban
<vubuntor374> tai thay tren mang chi nen minh sai vay ma
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> đọc link kia đi
<vubuntor374> thanks
<vubuntor990> có anh nào giúp em cái ko
<vubuntor990> có ai giúp em ko
<vubuntor990> giúp về vấn đề detect màn hình khi cài ubuntu của card nDIVIA geforce 310M
<nobawk> 310M ubuntu 10.10 ha?
<tianbao> co ai biet cach cai tu dien StarDict su dung offline trong ubuntu kg?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tianbao: nó online hồi nào?
<vubuntor990> vâng
<vubuntor990> alo alo ai vừa hỏi 310M ubuntu 10.10 vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor990> giúp mình với
<C4NoC> vụ gì?
<vubuntor990> vụ cài ubuntu cho card geforce 310M
<C4NoC> .g nvidia 310M ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392766
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] nVidia GeForce 310M support - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor990: kìa, đọc thử xem
<vubuntor990> vânng
<vubuntor990> anh có ních chát ko
<vubuntor990> anh giúp dc em ko
<C4NoC> ở đây ko phải chat à?
<vubuntor990> toàn tiếng anh chắc chẳng hiều j`
<vubuntor990> a hướng dẫn em đc ko
<vubuntor990> anh ơi đâu rồi
<vubuntor990> bây h máy em chỉ kêu tiếng mà ko hiện hình thì sao mà thao tác dc ạ
<vubuntor990> em đang cài trên usb nhưng mà boot thì đen xì màn hình
<vubuntor990> có ai đó giúp tôi ko
<tianbao> ﻿C4NoC   minh cai roi
<tianbao> kg co internet kg su dung duoc
<nobawk> nvidia 310M co' loi~ trong ubuntu 10.10 -> dung 10.04
<vubuntor182> có cao thủ nào với yum giúp với :(
<vubuntor182> cái apt thì có hỗ trợ dùng wget để download có ai biết cách cho yum dùng wget luôn không.
<vubuntor990> em đang dùng live linux usb creator để boot bằng usb những máy khác thì boot ngon riêng con nvidia thì ko dc
<vubuntor182> ....
<vubuntor182> ding
<vubuntor990> em đang dùng live linux usb creator để boot bằng usb những máy khác thì boot ngon riêng con nvidia thì ko dc
<vubuntor990> giup em voi card nvidia 310M
<vubuntor182> siêu nhân đâu hết rồi nobawk zj3t3mju zipp0
<vubuntor990> cài emacs trong ubuntu code như thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor182> sudo apt-get install emacs
<vubuntor990> ko đc
<vubuntor990> chỉ cài dc kate thui
<vubuntor182> sặc
<vubuntor182> giờ ko có ubuntu ở đây :(
<vubuntor990> mà này
<vubuntor182> excrypf: rảnh không
<excrypf> rảnh bận ko quan trọng :D
<excrypf> muốn hay ko mới là vấn đề
<vubuntor990> biết làm thế nào để cài ubuntu cho nVIDIA geforce 310M ko
<vubuntor990> anh em ơi biết làm thế nào để cài ubuntu cho nVIDIA geforce 310M ko
<excrypf> vubuntor990: lên trang của nsx down driver về?
<vubuntor182> excrypf: vậy có kinh nghiệm về hông yum không siêu nhân
<excrypf> vubuntor182: ko, /me ko biết rpm
<vubuntor182> ~X(
<vubuntor182> cái yum nó đíu chịu chạy qua proxy mặc dù wget chạy được
<vubuntor182> links cũng không chạy được luôn
<vubuntor182> chịu
<vubuntor990> down về rồi làm j nữa ạ
<excrypf> vubuntor182: thá»­ google chÆ°a
<excrypf> vubuntor990: down về rồi cài là đc?
<vubuntor182> rồi
<vubuntor182> :-s
<vubuntor182> 3 ngày rồi =))
<vubuntor182> chịu chết
<vubuntor990> hép mi!
<excrypf> vubuntor990: thấy mấy thằng nvidia 105 gì đó làm như vậy đc
<vubuntor182> ~X(
<vubuntor182> tức quá tức quá :((
<excrypf> .g yum using proxy
<bkphenny> excrypf: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=742
<excrypf> afterlastangel: à đang ngâm cứu cloud ý hả
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> :(
<excrypf> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=742 thử cái này chưa
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà down driver như thế nào
<afterlastangel> rồi nói chung đang chịu chết
<afterlastangel> ngu với cái mạng rồi
<afterlastangel> cỡ như apt còn dùng với wget riêng được
<afterlastangel> yum ko có kinh nghiệm gì
<excrypf> vubuntor990: lên trang của nvidia hoặc trang của nsx laptop
<excrypf> afterlastangel: hỏi C4NoC xem
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: nóc ơi nóc ơi :((
<vubuntor990> rồi tìm cái j`
<excrypf> vubuntor990: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<bksupybot> Title: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers (at www.nvidia.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> a lo, co' ai online k0 ?
<vubuntor990> tìm bản dành cho linux rồi cài trên w7 hả
<v0ld3m0rt248> cho to' hoi? tin nay` ti'
<v0ld3m0rt248> :-/
 * excrypf tát tát v0ld3m0rt248
<excrypf> vubuntor990: bản cho linux thì phải cài trên linux chứ
 * v0ld3m0rt248 đạp đạp excrypf :)
<vubuntor990> nhung ma may cua toi ko vao dc linux cơ mà
<excrypf> vubuntor990: ko vào đc đồ họa thôi
<excrypf> lúc khởi động vào recovery gì đó
<vubuntor990> đúng
<excrypf> nhảy vô chỗ màn hình đen đen
<excrypf> cài
<vubuntor990> @@
<vubuntor990> ko nhìn thấy j cũng cài
<vubuntor990> đc hả
<vubuntor990> tui boot từ usb
<excrypf> vubuntor990: sẽ có terminal để gõ :)
<vubuntor990> nên phải cài như thế nào
<excrypf> vubuntor990: lúc khởi động
<excrypf> chọn cái recovery gì đó
<excrypf> rồi vào đó cài
<vubuntor990> cài như thế nào
<excrypf> vubuntor990: biết terminal ko?
<vubuntor990> có chứ
<excrypf> login nhé
<vubuntor990> bạn có ních chát ko
<vubuntor990> nói wa ních chát đi
<excrypf> ở đây cũng đc, ko sao đâu
<excrypf> login xong thì download driver về (nếu chưa down)
<vubuntor990> ok
<v0ld3m0rt248> đang chat đây rùi, nick hiện rõ mồn một hỏi nick gì nữa ?
<vubuntor990> dc rồi
<excrypf> down về rồi thì sudo /đường/dẫn/driverabcabc
<excrypf> xong thì reboot là dc
<vubuntor990> cái cuối ý
<vubuntor990> có phải đổi tên cái down về ko
<excrypf> vubuntor990: ko
<excrypf> mình demo thế kia, bạn cứ đúng tên file mà gõ ra
<vubuntor990> trên w7 tui down xong driver rồi nè
<excrypf> vubuntor990: biết mount ổ của window trong linux ko
<vubuntor990> thế thì nên đổi tên file cho dễ đánh
<vubuntor990> mount là j`
<vubuntor990> nói nôm na là cái j`
<vubuntor990> à mày này tui đang boot trên usb đấy
<excrypf> vubuntor990: đi đọc về mount đi :)
<vubuntor213> làm thế nào để 1 con quạ có thể làm việc như chiếc bàn?
<vubuntor213> pls!
<excrypf> bắn chết con quạ?
<excrypf> để cho con quạ nó nằm im như cái bàn =))
<vubuntor990> excrypf: tui đang boot bằng usb mà
<excrypf> vubuntor990: reboot lại đi
<vubuntor581> 'xzdkfasd
<excrypf> vubuntor990: chép lại cái link down driver ra giấy
<excrypf> vubuntor990: reboot lại, vào recovery mode
<excrypf> login
<excrypf> down driver
<excrypf> cài driver
<excrypf> reboot là xong
<vubuntor990> link hoàn chỉnh cơ à
<excrypf> vubuntor990: ub
<vubuntor990> excrypf ok
<vubuntor990> excrypf: nhưng mà gõ như thế nào để nó down
<excrypf> vubuntor990: wget http://....
<excrypf> nó sẽ lưu luôn ở thư mục hiện tại
<excrypf> gõ lệnh ls sẽ thấy file đó
<excrypf> sudo ./tên_file là sẽ cài
<vubuntor990> chỉ cần gõ thế trong terminal hả
<excrypf> vubuntor990: uh
<vubuntor990> ok
<excrypf> vubuntor990: nhớ boot vào recovery mode nhé
<vubuntor990> mình sẽ thử ngay
<excrypf> lúc sau nó hỏi
<vubuntor990> cho tui ních chát tiện hỏi luôn
<excrypf> chọn cái có chữ root
<excrypf> vubuntor990: cứ vô đây chat là đc :D
<vubuntor990> ok
<vubuntor990> bạn làm cái này bao h chưa
<vubuntor990> excrypf: bạn làm cái này bao h chưa
<excrypf> vubuntor990: chưa, nhưng mình chỉ người khác làm rồi
<vubuntor990> excrypf : thành công ko
<excrypf> có
<excrypf> vubuntor990: bạn dùng lap gì
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà đó là card như thế nào
<vubuntor990> con vpccw21fx
<vubuntor990> chắc bạn biết
<vubuntor990> sony vaio vpccw21fx
<excrypf> vubuntor990: người mình chỉ cho dùng asus card nvidia 105M
<excrypf> mình nghĩ 310M cũng tương tự
<vubuntor990> cũng bị như mình hả
<excrypf> vubuntor990: uh
<vubuntor990> ko detect đc monitor
<vubuntor990> tối đen
<excrypf> vubuntor990: uh đó
<vubuntor990> thế đc rồi
<vubuntor990> cảm ơn cậu nhiều nhiều nhá
<vubuntor990> tớ làm ngay đây
<tianbao> hi, ai biết cho mình hòi, minh cai tu điện Stardict, ma phai co internet moi du dung được, có cách nào sử dụng offline kg các bạn
<v0ld3m0rt248> tianbao, thử mấy bộ goldendict, opendict đi bạn
<tianbao> thanks
<Lokiheero> chuyển sang dùng goldendict đi
<Lokiheero> stardict muốn dùng offline cũng dễ
<Lokiheero> .g goldendict
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://goldendict.org/
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict (at goldendict.org)
<tianbao> ﻿Lokiheero dễ là sao?
<tianbao> có thể nói cụ thể hơn 1 chút kg??
<Lokiheero> thì chỉ cần down gói từ điển của nó về rồi add vô thôi
<Lokiheero> nhưng mà tui hok nhớ down ở đâu, nói chung là khó kiếm
<Lokiheero> dùng goldendict thì tui có sẵn gói từ điển
<tianbao> ừ, cái nào cũng được, miễn là sử dụng good, chỉ tui dowload đi
<Lokiheero> đó, cài goldendict vô đi
<Lokiheero> http://www.mediafire.com/?qk35gxc6cn9vzd9
<bksupybot> Title: Goldendict.rar (at www.mediafire.com)
<Lokiheero> link này là link gói từ điển nè, add vô roài xài
<vubuntor213> Bạn đang bước đi trên phố, bạn nhận biết về nhiều thứ, và bạn chỉ không nhận biết về bản thân mình ! - Osho -
<tianbao> ﻿Lokiheero mi2nh đang dowload gói bạn đưa
<Lokiheero> tianbao: cái đó chỉ là gói từ điển thoai
<tianbao> ﻿Lokiheero mà kg biết trong đó có mấy loại ngôn ngữ bạn nhỉ?
<Lokiheero> a-v v-a a-a
<tianbao> ﻿Lokiheero minh đang kiếm thêm gói anh--hoa    --- hoa--- anh
<tianbao> ﻿Lokiheero hoa --- viet    viet ---hoa
<Lokiheero> thế à
<tianbao> ừ, công ty yêu cầu, hix
<Lokiheero> để tìm thử
<excrypf> tianbao: thá»­ xem http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<bksupybot> Title: StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库 (at yeelou.com)
<Lokiheero> ờ
<tianbao> ﻿StarDict su dung cũng good lắm, mà chưa biết cách cài offline
<Lokiheero> nếu dùng tiếng hoa thì stardict lại ngon hơn
<Lokiheero> chả thấy gói tiếng hoa nào cho goldendict
<tianbao> nếu vậy thì mình sẽ cố gắng kiếm bản office của ﻿StarDict
<excrypf> tianbao: thá»­ xem http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<tianbao> vì có nhiều nhân viê kg được lên mạng
<bksupybot> Title: StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库 (at yeelou.com)
<vubuntor862> excrypf: bạn ơi ko thấy reaover đâu
<vubuntor862> excrypf: bạn ơi ko thấy recover đâu cả
<C4NoC> vubuntor862: sao thế?
<vubuntor862> boot ubuntu nên nhưng mà ko có mục chọn recover j cả
<vubuntor862> hic hic
<afterlastangel> Co sieu nhan nao ranh vu yum qua proxy thi giup /me voi :((
<vubuntor974> hi all
<vubuntor974> alo alo
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor974> à cho em hỏi về lệnh trong ubuntu tí ạ
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> ngu
<afterlastangel> het gio lam vic roio
<afterlastangel> :D
<vubuntor974> cũng đơn giản với mấy anh thôi:))
<vubuntor974> hết thì biến nhá
<vubuntor974> để cho người làm việc làm,ngồi đấy mà lảm nhảm
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> admin bị đuổi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-19
<vubuntor277> cho minh hoi ubuntu co yahoo khong zay
<vubuntor277> minh la nguoi moi su dung nen chua bit ro
<vubuntor639> lam j nhay~ nhay~ the pa :))
<vubuntor639> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor639> em moi cai utubun10.04 j j  do
<vubuntor639> sao hat nhac ko duoc ?
<vubuntor639> sax
<vubuntor639> ko co ai het
<vubuntor639> ma lam dein dan` :***
<vubuntor639> the ma doi phat trien~ :)))
<vubuntor639> ?
<vubuntor639> anh em dia ua het
<vubuntor987> Có ai không , mình hỏi chút?
<n2i> hem có ai!
<vubuntor987> hi
<vubuntor987> có cách nào để gíup ubuntu làm việc mà ít tốn ram ko nhỉ?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor987> máy mình chỉ có 1G ram
<n2i> hỏi thế thánh vật
 * n2i cũng thế
<vubuntor987> mỗi khi bật netbeans lên là lag ầm ầm
<CoconutCrab> tắt bớt chương trình đi?
<n2i> vubuntor987: /me too :D
<vubuntor987> mình chỉ bật 4 chương trình: netbeans, worđ , firefox và media để nghe nhạc
<vubuntor987> có cái nào chạy ẩn mà có thể tắt đc ko?
<vubuntor987> chỉ cho mình với
<n2i> bật system monitor lên, thích kill chú nào thì kill :D
<CoconutCrab> mở ra xem xài ? ram rồi
<hvnsweeting> bạn mở terminal rồi gõ top để xem cái nào cắn ram nhiều nhất
<vubuntor987> cái java ăn ram nhìu nhất
<n2i> tắt nó đi ^^
<vubuntor987> đã dùng 84%ram + 24% swap
<vubuntor987> tắt nó đi liệu có sao ko?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> netbean là java mà
<vubuntor987> ừ
<vubuntor987> nhưng trong ubuntu có cái nào dùng java để chạy nền ko?
<vubuntor987> để mình tắt cái đó đi
<CoconutCrab> ăn nhiều ta
<hvnsweeting> ko thì phải. Trc mình cũng cài netbean . Ram 2 GB mà nó cũng đơ đơ @@
<vubuntor987> èo
<vubuntor987> vậy xài cái khác à? :(
<n2i> vubuntor987: tại thằng java mà
<n2i> sống chung với lũ vậy :D
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor987> híc
<nobawk> java chay ngon ma`
<vubuntor987> mình gõ xong 1 dòng rồi nó mới từ từ hiện từng chữ lên
<vubuntor987> :(
<excrypf> netbeans thì ngốn tầm 500mb ram
<vubuntor987> nhiều vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor987: thế luyện emacs, vim đi
<nobawk> cho nó nhẹ, cần gì netbeans hay eclipse :3
<vubuntor987> ?
<hvnsweeting> +1 vim :D
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> !vim
<nobawk> !emacs
<vubuntor987> nó là cái gì vậy?
 * n2i cũng đú vim
<ubot2> Vim là một phiên bản cải thiện của vi (một trình soạn thảo được phân phối trên hầu hết các hệ thống Unix). Vim cung cấp sức mạnh của vi cùng với rất nhiều các tính năng hoàn hảo cũng như khả năng tùy biến cao. Xem thêm: http://www.vim.org, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<ubot2> Emacs là một trình soạn thảo text và code rất hiệu quả. Nó ko chỉ là một trình soạn thảo mà còn có thể tích hợp thêm nhiều công cụ hữu ích như shell, debugger, chat IRC, SVN, CVS, lướt web v.v... Emacs có thể được cấu hình thành một IDE hoàn chỉnh. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs
<bksupybot> Title: Vim Tips Wiki (at vim.wikia.com)
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Emacs - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor987> èo
<vubuntor987> tệ hơn cả notepad trong windows
<nobawk> ờ, thế dùng notepad đi
<vubuntor987> vậy nói làm j
<nobawk> cần gì eclipse hay netbeans :3
<vubuntor987> :(
<nobawk> ko nói làm gì thì thôi
<vubuntor987> híc
<CoconutCrab> lol
<nobawk> chắc bạn vubuntor987 chưa bao h nghe đến vim với emacs nên phát biểu 1 câu lãng xẹt "tệ hơn cả notepad trong windows"
<vubuntor987> uh
<CoconutCrab> hi hi
<CoconutCrab> đụng chạm nhau rồi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> vậy gedit đi
<vubuntor987> mình mới xem thử vi trong terminal
<CoconutCrab> cho nhẹ
<hvnsweeting> Vim đc bình chọn là 1 trong những editor đc ưa chuộng nhất trên Life Hacker :D
<vubuntor987> :(
<hvnsweeting> sau Notepad ++ (trên win)
<vubuntor987> :D
<n2i> sao notepad ++ không có vẻ cho linux nhỉ?
<nobawk> n2i: vì có emacs với vim rồi thì cần gì notepad++ :))
<vubuntor987> @@
<n2i> hmm, vậy sao vẫn nhan nhản những editor đó thôi
<vubuntor987> 1 tín đồ của vim @@
<n2i> cái scite ai xài hem?
<hvnsweeting> ng ta thick thì làm ra thôi
<hvnsweeting> vim có vẻ khó dùng lúc đầu
<hvnsweeting> chứ ko như gedit >:)
<_Tux_> hvnsweeting: bằng Visual Studio không
<_Tux_> dùng cái đó viết Hello World sướng vãi chưởng
<_Tux_> =))
<hvnsweeting> _Tux_: cuối kỳ này phải làm bài tập lớn bằng VS mà mình còn chưa đụng vào chữ nào @@
 * excrypf bỏ học vì phải dùng vs
<_Tux_> hvnsweeting: chẳng liên quan
<n2i> viet <--> anh, viêt <-> nhật, viet <--> trung
<n2i> mấy cái nữa
 * n2i nhầm cửa sổ
<hvnsweeting> excrypf: ^:)^ nể
<vubuntor691> mọi người cho mình hỏi, mình muốn thay đổi emoticon mặc định của empathy thì làm thế nào???
<vubuntor454> em muon hoi con cach cai dat nao de hon khong cac anh! Kho qua!
<vubuntor454> Va co phien ban nao hay cach cai dat nao toan tieng viet khong cac anh!
<CoconutCrab> lúc đầu vào có lựa chọn ngôn ngữ còn gì nữa nhỉ?
<vubuntor454> vang! em cung chon ngon nhu viet nam roi!, nhung ma chi mot it co tieng viet thoi!
<CoconutCrab> bản bao nhiêu ấy nhỉ?
 * CoconutCrab nhớ cái bộ cài đặt dịch hết rồi mà ta
<vubuntor454> da ban 10.10
<codai2810> @@
<vubuntor454> chi moi it thoi anh a!
<vubuntor200> khong nghe duoc nhac trne ubuntu
<vubuntor200> lam sao ?
<vubuntor200> moi cai ubuntu
<hvnsweeting> bạn xem chỗ volume có để mute ko
<hvnsweeting> hình cái loa ở góc trên bên phải ấy
<vubuntor200> co am thanh
<vubuntor200> thieu gi do
<hvnsweeting> mở file MP3 nhưng ko chạy ?
<vubuntor200> ok
<hvnsweeting> lúc vừa cài xong nếu bạn mở file MP3 không chạy thì nó sẽ yêu cầu cài code
<hvnsweeting> cài xong mới chạy được
<vubuntor200> em bo qua roi
<hvnsweeting> bạn vào Software center
<hvnsweeting> gõ GStreamer
<vubuntor200> ?
<hvnsweeting> giữ Alt rồi nhấn F1
<hvnsweeting> rồi chọn cái Ubuntu Software center
<vubuntor200> hien 3 muc gi do cung GStreamer
<vubuntor200> cai het a
<hvnsweeting> ko
<hvnsweeting> chọn cái nào có chữ mp3 ấy
<hvnsweeting> :D
<hvnsweeting> codec to play mp3....
<hvnsweeting> GStreamer extra plugins
<vubuntor200> ok
<vubuntor200> on roi a
<hvnsweeting> ok :)
<vubuntor312> khong co new bie nao nho giup do a ?
<vubuntor312> ba con cho minh hoi che do cloud computing co the kiem tra toi uu hoa malware duoc khong ?
<vubuntor312> a lo co ai khong ?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor312> muon analyze malware nhung khong co freware ao hoa nao nhe ca
<vubuntor312> gon nhe co chuc nang giong nhu sandboxie tren windows ay
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> mua máy mạnh hơn đi
<vubuntor312> CoconutCrab: dua tien day
<CoconutCrab> làm cho bản thân thì phải lấy tiền bản thân chứ?
<n2i> yep!
<vubuntor312> CoconutCrab: lieu co the dung cloud computing nhu dam may: google chrome os de test khong ?
<vubuntor312> dung may cty thi phien qua
<CoconutCrab> được
<CoconutCrab> máy nào cũng là máy
<vubuntor312> thanks lao cua
<hvnsweeting> exit
<hvnsweeting> exit
<vubuntor194> yahoo mấy anh ơi!!!
<vubuntor194> ola
<vubuntor194> hú hú ya hô
<vubuntor194> alo 12345678910jqk át
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor194> hay quá
<vubuntor194> cho em hỏi tí mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor194> có được không ạ:((
<vubuntor194> sao mà im ỉm thế nhỉ :))
<excrypf> bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor194> tốt quá ạ
<vubuntor194> cho em hỏi là khi em dùng lệnh sudo apt-get install
<vubuntor194> cài được mỗi 1 phần mềm
<vubuntor194> có cách nào cài 1 lúc nhiều phần mềm,hết phần mềm này lại down phầm mềm khác không ạ
<excrypf> bạn cứ liệt kê các gói muốn cài vào sau install là đc
<vubuntor194> và cho em hỏi luôn khi em dùng termnal gõ thí dụ : sudo gksu synaptic thì em phải tắt cái synaptic đó đi thì mới dùng được tiếp
<vubuntor194> có cách nào mà chạy nó mà sau đó vẫn sài được nữa không:))
<excrypf> vubuntor194: để tránh xung đột thì tại 1 thời điểm chỉ có 1 phần mềm quản lí gói đc chạy thôi
<vubuntor194> thì em hỏi có cách nào chạy xong phần mềm này rồi ,chạy tiếp phần mềm khác
<vubuntor194> chứ ngồi đợi nó xong rồi gõ tiếp cực quá:))
<excrypf> vubuntor194: bạn chọn hết những thứ muốn cài rồi bảo nó cài luôn 1 lượt
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor194> vậy là cứ liệt kê sau install là được à anh:))
<excrypf> uh
<vubuntor194> em cảm ởn
<vubuntor194> còn vụ thứ hai ạ
<excrypf> chỉ bật 1 trong 2 thứ thôi
<vubuntor194> không ạ,em hỏi là khi mình chạy 1 phần mềm trên terminal thì mình phải tắt cái phần mềm đó đi thì terminal mới xài được tiếp
<vubuntor194> làm sao để bật được nó mà không bị nó chiếm dụng terminal ạ
<vubuntor718> alo
<vubuntor718>  min`h cai` ubuntu 10.10 = wubi.exe --> ko thay driver wifi
<vubuntor718> :((
<vubuntor580> coi trong menu chua
<vubuntor580> edit no
<vubuntor718> coi trong system cung ko thay
<vubuntor718> vao` help n support do.c nat' lun cung ko thay
<vubuntor718> no vao~ vao` system > Admintration > Hardware drivers ma` ko thay cai "Hardware Drivers" dau ca~
<vubuntor718> coi trong program installed thi` no' bao~ da~ co' cai` dat "Network connection" roi`
<vubuntor718> anyone here ???
<vubuntor718> :((
<vubuntor718> pls contact to support 4me if u can yh! futureday_ok2810
<vubuntor580> ma ban muon cai driver ha
<vubuntor157> bà con cho hỏi để cài font .vntime cho wine thì làm thế nào, tôi muốn dùng msoffice
<vubuntor157> chỉ dùng word thôi,
<vubuntor157> đang loay hoay, chưa làm thế nào được, copy font TCVN vào rồi mà nó lại không hiện
<vubuntor157> chỉ hiện font VNI- thôi và unicode
<vubuntor157> bà con giúp vớ .. ớ ...í ... với
<vubuntor226> BAN MUON CAI FONT HA
<vubuntor157> có
<vubuntor226> cai roi ha
<CoconutCrab> bấm fc-cache -fv
<CoconutCrab> lộn
<CoconutCrab> bấm Alt-F2, gõ fc-cache -fv
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor157> mình đã cài wine và winetrick rồi
<vubuntor157> cài mscodefont, ttf.abc.font
<vubuntor157> bà con ai biết chỉ giùm với
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor226> http://www.mediafire.com/?9vgwcbtd8vvxzak
<bksupybot> Title: font-vietnam.deb (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor226> thu xem
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> cài vô rồi login lại?
<vubuntor226> libreoffice chừng nào ra bản mới giống msoffice ha mấy anh
<n2i> vubuntor226: giống? nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor226> cái menu ấy
<vubuntor226> bản mockup ay
<thanh> hi
<n2i> :D
 * n2i hem biết
<n2i> muốn mớ menu kiểu như msoffice?
<vubuntor226> em doi lau lam roi
<vubuntor226> LibreOffice có giao diện Ribbon đó anh
 * n2i đã đoán thế :D
<nobawk> chắc chả có đâu :))
<nobawk> sao phải giống ms office làm gì chứ
<n2i> à, chắc là bao giờ phải trả phí thì có
<vubuntor226> sao vay
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor226> ack
<vubuntor226> ma nguon mo ma phi gi
<vubuntor226> anh dua voi em ha
<n2i> :D
<n2i> thì sao mong mớ ribbon làm gì?
<n2i> đẹp hả?
<vubuntor226> vang
<vubuntor226> thay hoanh trang thoi
<n2i> hờ hớ
<vubuntor381> bà con ơi, em cài font-vietnam.deb vẫn không được
<n2i> vubuntor381: không được là sao?
<vubuntor834> sao roi may anh mua laptop hang nao chay linux muot ha
<vubuntor381> em mở openoffice thì nó hiện được font TCVN, nhưng mở msoffice thì nó không hiện,
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vubuntor834: mở msoffice ở đâu? bên win?
<vubuntor834> ma bạn cai wine font do nam trong msoffice
<vubuntor834> ban hieu khong ha
<vubuntor834> ban cài wine hinh nhu co "Drive C"
<nobawk> chạy msoffice qua wine à?
<vubuntor381> em cài wine, sau đó cài msoffice
<vubuntor834> uh
<vubuntor381> uh
<vubuntor834> font ban cai luc nải là cho openoffcie ma
<vubuntor381> chỉ mở được ở bên open
<vubuntor834> uh
<vubuntor834> dung roi
<vubuntor381> vì lỗi chữ ư nên muốn dùng msoffice
<vubuntor381> chỉ word thôi
<vubuntor381> còn lại là dùng ngon lành
<vubuntor834> hinh nhu loi nay chu khac phuc duoc thi phai
<vubuntor381> vì xóa windows rồi, mà có mấy văn bản chạy TCVN
<n2i> vubuntor381: OOO hiện tốt tcvn mà
<vubuntor834> cái này la nha
<vubuntor381> đúng rồi, chỉ word bị lỗi chữ ư thôi, nên dùng word msoffice
<vubuntor834> hỏi chuyên gia zj3t3mju đó
<vubuntor381> em xem hướng dẫn convent font mà chưa biết cài để chuyển sang unicode
<n2i> vubuntor381: lỗi chữ ư thế nào?
<vubuntor381> ext...
<vubuntor381> nó không hiện được chữ ư
<vubuntor381> bà con ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor381> msoffice chạy trên wine mở được font TCVN
<n2i> vubuntor381: tìm cái folder fonts trong c:\window của wine ấy coi
<n2i> nhét font tcvn vào đó
<n2i> bên OOO xài font nào mà không hiện được chữ ư?
<vubuntor381> em đã copy rồi, nhưng không được
<vubuntor381> bên OOo xài TCVN không hiện được chữ ư
 * n2i không gặp vấn đề gì, tại sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor381> bà con cứ thử thì biết ngay, đánh thử chữ "thường"
 * n2i rành không ưa tcvn với vni thí nào, mà lại thấy nhiều người xài
<CoconutCrab> chữ ư đó là lỗi
<CoconutCrab> từ thiết kế của tcvn
<vubuntor381> nhưng cũng font TCVN mà sang excel thì vẫn gõ được
<vubuntor359> mọi người cho e hỏi khi e cài đặt ubuntu = wubi với phiên bản 10.4.1, theo như hướng dẫn thì phải rất nhanh vì e đã download file .iso rồi mà sao khi cài đặt nó vẫn bắt download file lucid-i386-10.4.1.iso ạ??
<CoconutCrab> chọn cái iso image trong wubi
<vubuntor932> anh oi a noi lai dc ko a., tu dung cai man hinh e no bien thành cái gì ý, vừa phải reload lại :(
<vubuntor099> a có thẻ chỉ tiếp e chọn cai image của wubi rồi sao nữa không ạ
<vubuntor099> vì e thử để nó download cả chiều nay rồi
<vubuntor099> kết quả là download xog thì nó báo lỗi windows no disd
<vubuntor099> anh khanh_coltech cho e hỏi chút với :D
 * khanh_coltech nhìn quanh
<vubuntor099> e cài đặt bản 10.4.1 bằng file iso và wubi , đã chọn đúng cấu hình nhưng khi cài thì nó lại yêu cầu download thêm file lucid, e đợi download xog thì mất khoảng 5-6 tiếng mặc dù nó ghi là 2h. cài xong thì nó hiện lỗi windows no đisd
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-20
<vubuntor293> may anh oi
<vubuntor293> cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor293> may ban em cai u xong roi no khong co mang update gio lay may goi tin ty may em cai dc khong lam sao
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> hơi cực đấy
<n2i> máy bàn à?
<vubuntor293> ma nghe noi la viet gi do thanh file ha anh
<n2i> kiểu gì cũng phải update toàn bộ hay cập nhật lại kho, để check xem có ver mới hay không
<n2i> muốn cài thì chắc phải cài offline thôi
<n2i> chắc có hướng dẫn cài offline trên forum, check thử
<vubuntor293> vang
<n2i> không thì lấy synaptic
<vubuntor293> ma noi luon di anh
<n2i> tạo ra cái file script để download mớ gói đã check
<n2i> sau đó xóa mớ ở đầu mỗi dòng, rồi import vào idm bên win để tải, cũng dễ mà
<n2i> sau đó đưa về cài cả đám, là xong
<vubuntor293> down bang idm em biet
<n2i> thế này
<vubuntor293> nhung lay san trong may co khoe
<n2i> mở synaptic lên, chọn các gói cần cài, nó sẽ kéo theo cả mớ gói phụ thuộc
<n2i> có trong máy đâu mà lấy sẵn :D
<vubuntor293> cua may em cai roi gio dem di cho
<vubuntor293> ma de nguyen vay ky qua
<n2i> sau đó vào menu File chọn Generate package download script ấy
<n2i> có trong đó thì lấy làm gì nữa
<vubuntor293> anh khong hieu em noi roi
<vubuntor293> thang ban xin em nhung chep het no nang lam
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> chép từ đâu?
<n2i> không sợ bị lỗi à?
<vubuntor293> chep tu may em ,em chua lam nen khong biet bi loi khong nua
<vubuntor293> cung la U 10.04
<n2i> ý là máy cậu đã cài
<n2i> và máy bạn cậu muốn cài? nên có ý định copy từ máy cậu?
<vubuntor293> vang
<n2i> cũng không nên làm thế
<vubuntor293> ?
<n2i> vì 2 máy có thể đã cài những gói phụ thuộc khác nhau rồi
<n2i> ví dụ máy cậu thì có thể đã có những gói này, mà máy cậu kia thì chưa có, vv..
<vubuntor133> ai cho e hỏi cái, sao e cài ubuntu 10.4 từ file i386.iso dùng deamon và wubi nhưng cứ cài là nó đòi download thêm file lucid rất lâu là sao ạ :|
<vubuntor293> vang
<n2i> hay làm một vố thử, nếu từ đầu chí cuối cậu chưa xóa gói nào sau khi cài đặt, may ra có thể được
<n2i> copy hết về, sudo dpkg -i *
<n2i> enter xong, ngồi đợi :D
<vubuntor293> troi ah
<n2i> vubuntor133: :-/
<n2i> file lucid?
<vubuntor293> co cach nao khac nua khong ha anh
<vubuntor133> vang
<n2i> vubuntor293: cách khác là như mình đang nói giở hồi nãy ấy
<vubuntor133> no yeu cau download lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<n2i> lấy danh sách mớ gói cần tải từ synaptic rồi đi tải
<n2i> nếu máy có linux, thì cứ đem đến rồi cho chạy
<vubuntor293> uh
<n2i> script mà
<n2i> còn không thì chỉnh sửa chút ít, rồi đem ra idm, ngoài quán net chẳng hạn
<n2i> cũng nhanh
<vubuntor133> cần tải những file gì nữa hả a ??
<n2i> vì idm thì tốc độ tải cũng biết rồi đó
<n2i> vubuntor133: hem biết vụ đó :D
<vubuntor293> vang
<vubuntor133> ẹc
<vubuntor133> thanks a vậy
<n2i> vubuntor293: thế này, từ máy cậu ta lấy script tải file đưa sang máy cậu chạy và sau đó mang tất cả về :D
<vubuntor133> a có liên lạc đc với ai có thể giúp e không ạ ??
<vubuntor293> ma anh chac biet U nhieu lam ha luc nao len anh cung trloi het vay
<n2i> hỏi mấy người có tên nick |Away ấy :D
<n2i> vubuntor293: ? :-/
<vubuntor293> vubuntor133 :cai cach khac di
<n2i> lên nhiều không mà bảo là lúc nào cũn trả lời?
<n2i> vubuntor133: sao không cài dualboot mà cài wubi chi vậy?
<vubuntor293> nhieu chu bi
<vubuntor293> ma sao anh biet em ha
 * n2i <-- luser nửa mùa thôi :(
<n2i> trên này hầu hết là chẳng ai biết ai, nếu chưa tham gia lâu :D
<vubuntor293> ma may anh cong an hay canh sat gi dau khong thay
<n2i> nên mình cũng không biết cậu là ai cả
<vubuntor293> vang lam sao biet dc
<n2i> vubuntor133: đâu rồi?
<vubuntor133> e day
<vubuntor133> e khong biet su dung. cách khác :(
<n2i> vubuntor133: tính cài ubuntu xài chung với window?
<vubuntor133> dualboot dùng như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor133> e đọc trên 4rum không thấy có
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu :D
<vubuntor133> :( 2 ngày này toàn search mấy vấn đề đó
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu hem lẽ trên forum không có thớt nào về vụ dualboot :-/
<vubuntor293> sao lai khong co ha hinh nhu co ma
<vubuntor133> toàn thấy dùng CD hay burn CD thui ah
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu ít lang thang forum nên hem rõ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: thế này
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> cài dualboot, và cài từ usb
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> nhanh, rẻ, khỏe :D
<vubuntor133> thế ạ
<vubuntor133> chắc search cái dùng dual boot lun
<vubuntor133> e thấy mọi người nói dùng wubi mất có mấy phút mà mình cài mất 8h :)) cài xog thì lại bị windows no disk
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu cài dualboot hết cả tiếng
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> trong đó cài win hết tầm ~45'
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> cài U chưa đầy 15' :D
<vubuntor133> ẹc
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> windows ơi hỡi windows!
<vubuntor133> à mà e dùng win XP
<vubuntor133> hem có dùng win7
<vubuntor133> :|
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: nói chung có 2 giai đoạn, cài windows và cài ubuntu
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu cũng xài xp
<vubuntor133> thế ạ
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu hem khoái win, xài xp vì có khi cần
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: dễ mà
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> máy xài lâu chưa?
<vubuntor133> e cũng vậy, vì ở trường e dùng U :)
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> hiện tại có mấy phân vùng?
<vubuntor133> có 2 phân vùng
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> hờ hớ, toàn dùng U à?
<vubuntor133> e dùng laptop mẹ cho , vaio
<vubuntor133> vâng
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ehem, được, không có phân vùng GIAITRI và GAME à? :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> laptop mẹ cho @@
<vubuntor133> :) e có máy riêng nhưng cháy rồi
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu <-- con lap cùi mía cả rổ :(
<vubuntor133> mẹ e đc ng ta tặng máy
<vubuntor133> không dùng nên cho :-<
<vubuntor133> e không thích dùng dòng vaio
<vubuntor133> vì nó cấu hình yếu yếu thế nào ý
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> lại còn thế nữa :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ok, không lan mạn nữa
<vubuntor133> vâg
<vubuntor133> cài dualboot ảnh hưởng dữ liệu không anh
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> máy chỉ có 2 phân vùng?
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> có, nhiều lắm
<vubuntor133> thế thì phải sao lưu lại cái đồ án đã :(
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> ubuntu đọc được dữ liệu từ phân vùng của win, nhưng win thì không đọc được từ phân vùng của U :D
<vubuntor133> à
<vubuntor133> không lo
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> yên tâm đi, không sao cả đâu, đùa cho vui ấy mà
<vubuntor133> e chỉ lo lúc cái dualboot mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor133> a hướng dẫn e làm phát :P
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> không phân vùng nên thân, hoặc không biết phân vùng là toi thật áy chứ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> *ấy
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> máy 2 phân vùng, 2 phân vùng gì nào?
<vubuntor133> NTFS
<vubuntor133> :|
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> không, ý là xài để làm gì ấy mà
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> một ổ C:\?
<vubuntor133> đúng không anh, e chỉ biết cái phân vùng dựa vào để chia ổ HDD
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> một ổ Data?
<vubuntor133> kiểu 1 C cài win và 1 ổ D để lưu trữ ý
<vubuntor133> đúng hem ạ
<GeekComp> :-/
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> uh huh
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> bây giờ cậu cần thêm 2 ổ nữa
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> một để cài U, một làm swap
<vubuntor133> :| vậy ạ
<GeekComp> :|
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vì đang chỉ có 2 ổ, nên sẽ còn có thể chia thêm 2 ổ phân vùng chính nữa
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> :-/
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> uhm, có lẽ thế hay hơn :D
<vubuntor133> thế h e phải làm gì để chia lại
<GeekComp> thu gọn dung lượng mấy ổ kia lại
<GeekComp> sao cho đủ dung lượng cho 1 phân vùng U khoảng 20Gb và 2GB cho swap
<vubuntor133> rồi ạ
<vubuntor133> cái đó e thừa rồi
<GeekComp> rồi cài đê
<vubuntor133> :|
<GeekComp> 1 pv theo ext4
<GeekComp> 1pv swap
<GeekComp> n2i|luser_nua_mu: hum nay ko thích tên ngắn lại để tên dài àd
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> :D lâu lâu cũng thay đổi chút chứ
<GeekComp> :-w
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> swap gì 2G quá vậy
 * GeekComp đang swap 2GB ^^
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu chỉ 1G
<vubuntor133> vậy h e cài lại win và chia lại ổ ạ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: không cần cài lại win, lâu lắm
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> dồn mấy ổ đang có lại để thừa ra đủ cho ubuntu là được
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> không thì cắt từ một phân vùng nào đó quá lớn ra
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> cắt từ cả 2 cũng được
 * GeekComp nghi tên này ếu bik dồn ổ á
<vubuntor133> nhưng cắt như nào ạ
<GeekComp> đóa
<vubuntor133> e gà lắm
<vubuntor133> các anh chỉ e :D
 * GeekComp phục /me quá
<GeekComp> đang dùng win hả
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> GeekComp: yep
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> :D
<vubuntor133> vâgn
<GeekComp> bik vô Run chứ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> chia trong win nguy hiểm quá
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> thế này, tạo cái usbboot ubuntu, nếu có đĩa thì xài đĩa, tùy
<vubuntor133> có ạ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> sau đó vào ubuntu rồi chia trong đó
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> chia xong cài luôn
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> 20'!
<GeekComp> h chia trong win đk thoai, chứ nghi hắn ếu bik chia trong ubuntu ấy chứ
<vubuntor133> oh, không biết thì xem hướng dẫn thôi :P
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> dùng gparted có hình, màu mè dễ thế mà :D
<vubuntor133> chỉ  sợ không ai hướng dẫn anh ạ
<GeekComp> thế thì tạo cái usb boot ubuntu đê
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: vào ubuntu đi, rồi lại ngoi lên đây, nhá
<GeekComp> tạo xon, boot vô lại vào đây
<vubuntor133> thế e thử cách usb vậy
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> đĩa cũng được mà, nhưng usb nhanh hơn
<vubuntor133> vấn đề là e đã cài đc U đâu mà vào
 * GeekComp nhường lại cho n2i|luser_nua_mu
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: bảo boot từ cd hoặc usb cũng được mà
<vubuntor133> vì khi cài e chẳng hiểu sao nó lại yêu cầu download thêm cái lucid kia
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu đạp GeekComp văng sang bàn khác
 * GeekComp lấy gạch ném vỡ đầu n2i|luser_nua_mu
<GeekComp> đạp ta à
<vubuntor133> đã oánh nhau rồi .......
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu giữ nguyên hiện trường, đợi RCua vào báo cáo, ban GeekComp!
 * GeekComp tiện tay ném lun gạch vô vubuntor133
<vubuntor133> :O
<vubuntor133> h đánh cả mình
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> có một tên phát cuồng trong room
<GeekComp> hớ hớ
<GeekComp> thôi /me sợ CoconutCrab lăm
<GeekComp> n2i|luser_nua_mu: em so rì bác ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor133: tạo usb boot đê chớ
<GeekComp> !bg
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu too
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu hôm trước nói một câu, xong cái bị Cua kick văng ra khỏi room :D
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> @@ ăn uống gì sớm thế
<Geek|lunch> n2i|luser_nua_mu: câu gì thế
<Geek|lunch> n2i|luser_nua_mu: chủ nhật làm cơm sớm
<Geek|lunch> ăn xong cày game @@
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> bữa có ở đó mà, bữa có ông vubuntor007 ấy
<Geek|lunch> :-?
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> vubuntor133: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Geek|lunch> câu gì nhể
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
 * n2i|luser_nua_mu chổng ngay m*ng lại :D
<Geek|lunch> ếu nhớ nữa, mà có thấy ai văng đâu
<n2i|luser_nua_mu> tiếp sau đó là You were kicked out by..., nhớ thế :D
<Geek|lunch> kaka
 * Geek|lunch mời cả nhà ăn cơm
<Geek|lunch> móa
 * no_hai_i ngó ngó mâm cơm của Geek|lunch
<Geek|lunch> có trứng rán vs rau xào thoai
<Geek|lunch> ko cần nhìn
 * Geek|lunch đạm bạc @@
<no_hai_i> ợ, có món khoái khẩu
<Geek|lunch> trứng rán, hay là bắp cải xào??
<no_hai_i> trứng rán @@
 * Geek|lunch rán lun cả rổ trứng, đạp qua bưu điện gửi cho no_hai_i
<no_hai_i> khỏi rán, khỏi gửi trứng luôn, quy ra "vê nờ đờ" gửi /me tự sắm cũng được :D ok hem?
<vubuntor392> alo, anh no_hai oi
<vubuntor392> e tao usbboot roi
<vubuntor392> sao nua anh
<no_hai_i> vubuntor392: nhét vào máy, khởi động nó lên, cho boot từ usb
<vubuntor392> và làm gì tiếp ????
<no_hai_i> có thể chỉnh trong bios để nó boot từ usb là đầu tiên
<no_hai_i> nhớ là phải boot từ usb nhá!
<vubuntor392> cop bản cài U vào USB không anh ??
<no_hai_i> sau đó cho nó khởi động lên, vào ubuntu, xài bình thường thôi
<no_hai_i> @@
<no_hai_i> ý là muốn cài U lên usb à?
<vubuntor392> khoong
<vubuntor392> e cài lên máy
<vubuntor392> nhưng cài lên không dc
<no_hai_i> sao không cài được?
<vubuntor392> thì nó yêu cầu download cái file lucid đó
<vubuntor392> download xog thì nó kêu windows no disk
 * no_hai_i thấy lạnh lạnh, đi lấy cái áo phông mặc thêm
<no_hai_i> ok, giờ tính dualboot hay cài bằng wubi nào?
<vubuntor392> wubi đi
<vubuntor392> vì e có sẵn rồi
<no_hai_i> sao biểu tạo usbboot rồi cơ mà?
<vubuntor392> vâng
<no_hai_i> hồi nãy còn bảo muốn dualboot nữa?
<vubuntor392> thì các a bảo tạo
<vubuntor392> cách nào cũng đc
<vubuntor392> vì e đang loạn
<vubuntor392> :(
<vubuntor392> 2 anh nói cùng lúc
<vubuntor392> lại gà
<no_hai_i> chứ cài bằng wubi thì cần gì mấy thứ đó, chỉ cần cái file iso là được rồi mà
<no_hai_i> :D
<vubuntor392> nên chẳng hiểu mấy
<no_hai_i> thì đi mà trách Geek|lunch  ấy :D
<vubuntor392> thì e lên download cái file iso
<vubuntor392> tên là ubuntu-i386.iso
<vubuntor392> dùng deamon
<no_hai_i> tải ở đâu về?
<vubuntor392> cái link của fpt
 * no_hai_i không ưa deamon
<vubuntor392> trên wiki
<no_hai_i> ultraiso xài cũng ngon mà
<vubuntor392> e cài deamon từ lâu nên dùng :P
<no_hai_i> vào archives.ubuntu.com mà kéo, khỏe hơn
<vubuntor571> no_hai_i: cho em sao em cai samba share may ao va may that nhung khi rut day mang thi khong share dc
<vubuntor571> help
<no_hai_i> @@
<no_hai_i> :D
<no_hai_i> rút dây mạng rồi?
<vubuntor571> khong share dc
<GeekComp> hic
<no_hai_i> máy ảo dùng chung gateway với máy thật?
<vubuntor571> vang
<vubuntor571> vay minh phai bo gateway ha anh
 * no_hai_i hem biết, nhưng rút dây mạng rồi thì sao bọn nó nói chuyện với nhau được
<Lokiheero> vubuntor571:  chỉ việc chuyển card mạng của máy ảo thành host-only
<vubuntor392> a nè vào archives.ubuntu.com làm gì ạ
<no_hai_i> vubuntor571: xài virtualbox?
<vubuntor571> vang
<vubuntor571> em de brige
<no_hai_i> vubuntor392: chọn bản U muốn tải
<no_hai_i> copy link vứt sang idm
<vubuntor392>  	Parent Directory	 	 - 	dists/	11-Oct-2010 11:20	 - 	indices/	20-Feb-2011 02:20	 - 	ls-lR.gz	20-Feb-2011 02:19	9.7M 	pool/	27-Feb-2010 06:30	 - 	project/	13-Feb-2008 14:39	 -
<vubuntor392> e chẳng thấy bản U nào hết
<vubuntor392> :)
<no_hai_i> khỉ nhỉ, /me nhớ nhầm chăng
<no_hai_i> xin lỗi!
<no_hai_i> gửi nhầm links :D
<vubuntor392> ẹc
<no_hai_i> releasehttp://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Releases (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<no_hai_i> có 10.04.2 rồi @@
<no_hai_i> vubuntor392: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor392> e cám ơn :D
<GeekComp> móa
 * GeekComp đã rửa bát xong
 * GeekComp cày game thoai
<vubuntor392> link này cũng mất 2 tiếng :)
<no_hai_i> vubuntor392: gì ghê thế
<vubuntor571> cua em sao roi anh
<vubuntor392> down = idm mà chỉ đc 107kb/s :(
<vubuntor392> dùng link của fpt thì nhanh hơn
<no_hai_i> ợ, mạng gì thế?
<vubuntor571> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<no_hai_i> ISP nào?
<vubuntor571> vao do ma down
<no_hai_i> vào đó nó cho bản 10.10 đấy
<vubuntor571> xai ban moi di
<no_hai_i> @@
<vubuntor392> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/ e dùng link này đc chữ
<vubuntor571> co down khong ma nhoc nhan qua ha
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu-releases/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
 * no_hai_i mạng không đến nỗi, và cũng không vội, cứ cho Jdownloader gặm từ từ
<vubuntor392> download rồi mà cài lại yêu cầu download tiêp :(
<no_hai_i> :D
<vubuntor392> e không thấy hướng dẫn có nói vụ này
<no_hai_i> nó yêu cầu chứ ai yêu cầu đâu
<no_hai_i> đã bảo có iso rồi thì tạo usbboot đi
<vubuntor392> tạo rồi nè anh
<no_hai_i> có usbboot thì boot lên và sửa phân vùng
<no_hai_i> sửa phân vùng rồi thì cài thôi
 * no_hai_i buồn ngủ
<vubuntor571> chan qua ha
<vubuntor392> ok đợi e sửa phân vùng rồi vào lại
<vubuntor571> cua em sao ha anh
<GeekComp> vubuntor571: ko nghe Lokiheero à
<GeekComp> đổi card mạng sang host-only
<vubuntor571> vang khong dc
<vubuntor571> :D
 * no_hai_i haiz..
<n2i> .g Lương Bằng Quang Wikipedia.org
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C6%B0%C6%A1ng_B%E1%BA%B1ng
<bksupybot> Title: Lương Bằng - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
 * n2i spam tí
<vubuntor606> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor606> ko hiểu sao mấy biểu tượng control như phóng to, thu nhỏ, tắt cửa sổ của em bị chuyển sang ben phải
<vubuntor606> bi h em muốn chuyển sang bên trái như cũ thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor606> thanks!
<vubuntor606> ko hiểu sao mấy biểu tượng control như phóng to, thu nhỏ, tắt cửa sổ của em bị chuyển sang ben phải,bi h em muốn chuyển sang bên trái như cũ thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor606> thanks!
<vubuntor681> cai nay tren dien dan co ma
<n2i> xài gconf-editor để chỉnh lại
<n2i> :-/ nhưng không rõ nó ở đâu :D
<n2i> xài ubuntu-tweak đi, chỉnh tí là ok
<vubuntor606> thanks bac
<vubuntor606> em tìm đc cách chỉnh rùi :D
<vubuntor776> cho minh hoi cai
<vubuntor776> tai sao minh cai hieu ung snow ruj
<vubuntor776> ma minh danh dau tich vao do khong duoc vay?
<n2i> nó biểu sao?
<vubuntor776> thi minh danh dau tich vao
<vubuntor776> thi no tu dong bo dau tich do
<vubuntor776> minh khong hieu nua
<vubuntor776> trong phan compiz ak
<n2i> nó không bật lên dialog báo gì sao?
<vubuntor776> ko
<vubuntor776> no khong bao j het
<vubuntor776> minh danh dau tich vao thi no tu dong bo dau tich dj
<vubuntor776> sao vay/
<vubuntor776> chj dum em voi
<n2i> hay là phần cứng không hỗ trợ nhỉ?
<vubuntor776> sao lai khong ho tro
<vubuntor776> minh dung laptop
<vubuntor776> cac hieu ung deu dung duoc ma
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> vậy /me không rõ
<vubuntor776> sao vay?
<n2i> đi không chào một tiếng là seo?
<vubuntor786> ──┤ Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                          │                                                                               │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                        
<vubuntor786> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor786> em cài font win cho ubuntu
<vubuntor786> sử dụng terminal
<vubuntor786> sau khi chạy đc 1 lúc
<vubuntor786> nó hiện ra 1 cái bảng rất nhiều chữ
<vubuntor786> về các điều khoản sử dụng j đấy
<vubuntor786> nhưng ko e ko biết làm thế nào để tắt đc cái đó
<vubuntor786> nếu tắt luôn terminal thì ko cài đc chương trình j nữa
<vubuntor786> nó báo là có 1 chương trình đang chạy rồi
<vubuntor786> ko cho chạy thêm nữa
<vubuntor786> bạn nào biết xin chỉ giúp mình với
<vubuntor786> cảm ơn nhiều
<Winner> chụp hình đi bạn
<Winner> bạn nói thế /me chịu
<Winner> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> vubuntor786: ping
<vubuntor786> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569531/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor786> link đây
<vubuntor786> bác nào giúp em với
<vubuntor786> link ảnh http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp333/vantoanbk/Screenshot.png
<vubuntor786> cái này nó hiện chữ OK nhưng kick chuột vào cũng ko tắt đc,hic
<GeekComp> oạc
<GeekComp> vubuntor786: bạn nhấn tab
<GeekComp> là chuyển qua nút OK ngay
<vubuntor786> sặc
<vubuntor786> thanks bác
<vubuntor786> em seach gg cả mất cả tiếng
<vubuntor786> chả biết làm thế nào
<vubuntor786> tắt terminal thì lúc sau cài lại bị lỗi
<vubuntor786> ^^
<GeekComp> vubuntor786: thì bạn phải tìm đủ mọi cách chớ
<vubuntor786> vâng, thanks bác nhé
<GeekComp> no prob
<vubuntor037> hello
<vubuntor037> bác Khanh có đây ko
<vubuntor037> mình vừa biên dịch kernel 2.6.37.1
<vubuntor037> bị lỗi giống hệt vậy: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6480
<bksupybot> Title: Bị lỗi VFS syncing - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor037> mình xài ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor037> mình xài kernelcheck http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=508 để biên dịch
<bksupybot> Title: Biên dịch nhân(kernel).[TUT] - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor037> trả lời nhanh
<GeekComp> xài kernelcheck à
<vubuntor037> uhm
<GeekComp> có file initrd ở /boot chưa
<vubuntor037> chÆ°a
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: tự dịch thì ít lỗi hơn
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor037> ko thấy file đó
<vubuntor037> vậy phải làm sao ?
 * GeekComp khuyên vubuntor037 xài kernel mới nhất theo repo, hoặc tự dịch
<vubuntor037> trong synaptic chưa có 2.6.37
<vubuntor037> mình muốn hỏi thêm
<vubuntor037> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor037> v2.6.37.1 chỉ dành cho natty
<vubuntor037> mình xài lucid thì cài vào
<vubuntor037> có sao ko
<GeekComp> ko sao
<GeekComp> cứ tải file .deb về
<GeekComp> rùi cài là ok'
<GeekComp> nhớ update grub
<vubuntor435> cho minh hoi van de khj trua?
<vubuntor435> tai sao minh danh dau tich vao snow trong phan extra j do cua compiz thi no tu dong huy bo dau tich la sao?
<vubuntor435> no khong cho phep danh dau tic vao
<vubuntor435> sao khong ai tra loi vay?
<vubuntor448> con ai online ko
<vubuntor448> alo alo ^^
<vubuntor435> co
<vubuntor435> sao ko ai tra loi cau hoi cua minh vay?
<vubuntor448> chac dag ban
<no_hai_i|ZzZ> :-/
<vubuntor448> hj all
<vubuntor448> a e oj
<n2i> anh em chi zề?
<vubuntor861> em  dang update, nhung toc do rat cham, co cach nao tang toc khong, khong phai do mang, may win thi toc do lam, khong danh duoc tieng viet do dang update. Xin giup voi!!!
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> đổi server đi vubuntor861
<vubuntor861> dang down roi, voi lai doi bang cach nao
<GeekComp> .g thay các gói apt-get |vubuntor861
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=818
<bksupybot> Title: Cài offline các gói đã có trong apt/archives bằng apt-get ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> oạc
<n2i> vubuntor861: thay server trong software source ấy mà
<vubuntor861> co link nao huong dan khong, neu khong thay bang sv gi gio
<vubuntor861> em dang update, khong mo dc package manager
<n2i> vubuntor861: đang update thì có thể cancel mà
<n2i> có chỗ chọn đó, test thử server nào nhanh nhất thì xài
<n2i> taiwan, jp hay sing thường là ok
<vubuntor861> cam on nhieu, truoc co cai thu may ao dung choi, update nhanh hon nhieu, con gio ...
<vubuntor861> thank <n2i>  nhieu, duoc roi, 200kb/s
<n2i> server nào?
<vubuntor861> sing, nhung sv duoi, ko thi nhan "best sv", no tu tim
<vubuntor251> n2i:nhậu đi
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor251> nhau ne
<vubuntor251> n2i:khong ai hoi gi het minh nhau di
<n2i> bố nào đấy/
<n2i> ?
<n2i> ai trả tiền? :D
 * n2i nhớ đoạn chế lúc Tôn Ngộ Không kêu cứu Đường Tăng khi bị núi đè :D
<vubuntor251> ru nhau thi tra chu sao
<vubuntor251> minh nhau o dau ne
<vubuntor309> bạn nào cho mình hỏi tại sao trong ubuntu mình ko thể vào được trang web opera.com trong khi đó trong win thì vào bình thường??
<C4NoC> set DNS
<C4NoC> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor309> nó hiện ra như thế này
<vubuntor309> # Generated by NetworkManager nameserver 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor309> bi h phải sửa thế nào hả bạn. thanks
<C4NoC> vubuntor309: cho cái dòng nameserver ... xuống 1 hàng riêng
<vubuntor309> đúng rồi
<vubuntor309> cái đó ở 1 hàng riêng
<C4NoC> sửa cái đó ra: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<vubuntor309> do mình copy
<vubuntor309> cảm ơn bạn C4NoC nhé
<vubuntor309> mình vào được rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-13
<vubuntor234> có cách nào add thêm nhiều hiệu ứng desktop effects KDE ko vậy
<haidt> vubuntor234: http://opensuse-guide.org/kde.php
<vubuntor128> alo
<vubuntor128> co ai cho minh hoi
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor128> hì
<vubuntor128> mình mời tò mò đc thầy hướng dẫn cái ubuntu
<vubuntor128> mà ko bít ubuntu có cài trên win ảo đc ko mấy cậu
<vubuntor128> nhà quên lên tỉnh 1 chút =))
<n0bawk> mình ko hiểu win ảo là như thế nào
 * n0bawk <-- thành nhà quê
<vubuntor128> nhầm máy ảo
<n0bawk> thoải mái
<vubuntor128> mình đang sài window xp
<vubuntor128> mài cài máy ảo viturual box
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> cứ dùng thoải mái thôi
<vubuntor128> cài ubuntu đc ko
<n0bawk> chả có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor128> nghe nói chạy chậm lấm phải ko cậu
<CoconutCrab> Tan lúc 18h học sinh phấn khởi, nhiều tuyến đường ùn ứ
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor814> hicccc
<codai2810> vubuntor814: ?
<vubuntor814> mấy anh ơi có tài liệu nào nói rõ cách học tấn công để phòng thủ không có thể send cho em ít đươck không????em cảm ơn nhiều
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: hmm
<codai2810> vubuntor814: học võ à?
<GeekComp> thằng bạn mình vừa hỏi cái này vs mình hum qua xong
<GeekComp> sáng nay léo nhéo suốt
<vubuntor814> vậy mấy anh có tài liệu nào k??
<GeekComp> rất tiếc /me hem có
<vubuntor814> em đam mê phần này mà không có tài liều gì hết
<GeekComp> =))
<vubuntor814> hicccc
<GeekComp> vô HVA mà học bạn
<vubuntor814> :))
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor814> saccc
<GeekComp> còn học võ thì đến nhà mình mình dạy cho, đảm bảo dăm bữa người ko còn 1 mảnh
<vubuntor814> sacccc
<vubuntor814> có k đó
<vubuntor814> nhà bạn ở đâu cho địa chỉ mình đến
<vubuntor814> đừng nói nhà bạn ở cung trăng nghe
<vubuntor814> :))
<vubuntor814> =))
<codai2810> thấy chưa, biết ngay là học võ
<GeekComp> ờ Mễ Trì Hạ
<GeekComp> Hà Lội
<codai2810> gần mềnh
<codai2810> ho'ho'
<GeekComp> codai2810: ở đâu
<GeekComp> Itc hả
<codai2810> cổ nhuế
<GeekComp> sặc "gần"
<vubuntor814> haizzzzzz
<vubuntor814> con gà
<vubuntor814> :))
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: có đến ko thì bẩu
<vubuntor814> đến cứ
<vubuntor814> đợi mình mua máy bay, đổ xăng, thuê phi công, ah mà thôi đi học lấy  được bằng lái may bay ,bay ra hanoi đến nhà bạn học hơi kinh nghiệm chén gió của bạn he
<vubuntor814> =))
<GeekComp> ờ thế mà đòi ra, đạp mịe h!!
<GeekComp> ;))
<codai2810> :))
<vubuntor814> haizzzz
<vubuntor919> em là ngoc1414 :D
<vubuntor919> có anh nào thạo c++ em hỏi tý :)
<vubuntor814> chắc k có mô bạn ơi
<vubuntor814> diển đàn chỉ để chém gió thôi
<n2i> :|
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-14
<vubuntor895> chao cac ban
<vubuntor895> cho mình hỏi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor895> mình đang dùng u song2 w7
<vubuntor895> lúc trước auto mount ổ thì được
<vubuntor895> nhưng h có một ổ không mount được
<CoconutCrab> nó kêu là/
<vubuntor895> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<vubuntor895> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/learn
<vubuntor895> hai ổ khác vẫn mount bình thường
<vubuntor895> mình đang dùng u11.10
<n0bawk> chắc root mới làm đc
<vubuntor895> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=17402
<vubuntor895> mount thược hiện theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor895> lúc trước được cả 3 ôt
<vubuntor895> h tự nhiên một ổ bị vậy
<vubuntor895> dùng root như nào bạn nobawk
<vubuntor895> vào u để vọc mà đúng ổ learn k mount được khổ thế
<vubuntor895> bạn nào giúp mình cái
<vubuntor895> ???
<n0bawk> vubuntor895: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/learn
<vubuntor417> Chào tất cả
<vubuntor417> Cho mình hỏi là có lênhj nào trong terminal phân tích tài liệu xml không vậy
<CoconutCrab> hem
<vubuntor417> thế thì làm sao để phân tích ??
<CoconutCrab> tự viết script mà phân tích lấy?
<vubuntor417> soi từng lệnh một thì >>
<vubuntor417> à à
<vubuntor417> không nghĩ ra
<vubuntor417> thank nhiều ý kiến rất chi là hay
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor417> Thực hiện nhiệm vụ thần thánh đã, tui lượn đaayj
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> wat :-\
<CoconutCrab> không biết là thank thật hay đùa
<vubuntor558> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor558> E không cài được Ubuntu
<vubuntor558> E dùng liveCD cài, lúc bắt đầu vào Boot qua đoạn chọn Language toàn bị lỗi màn hình đen xì luôn
<vubuntor342> cho em hỏi cái các pro ơi
<vubuntor342> em cài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor342> em thấy ở chỗ user có user online
<vubuntor037> chao bac nobank hom truoc bac hua giup e dut diem vu wireless
<vubuntor037> hom nay e moi online dc may hom nay e ban qua
<vubuntor037> bac nobank giup e voi
<vubuntor037> o bac khong giup em ah
<kid__> n0bawk: ping:D
<vubuntor037> hey
<vubuntor037> hey co ai  khong
<vubuntor037> ?
<kid__> người có thì nhiều:)
<vubuntor066> hello nobank
<vubuntor066> hello
<vubuntor066> Does anyone here ?
<vubuntor066> hello
<_Tux_> bê lô
<chinsu> cê lô
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-15
<CoconutCrab> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor553> xin cac ban giup minh len facebook voi minh thu lam nhieu buoc tren mang
<vubuntor553> ma khong duoc
<vubuntor553> minh da doi dns
<vubuntor553> va xoa file host
<vubuntor553> ma van khong duoc
<n0bawk> ai bảo xoá file hosts :3
<vubuntor553> minh tim tren net
<vubuntor553> roi khong duoc minh da cop vo lai
<n0bawk> ko xoá file host
<vubuntor553> ok
<vubuntor553> minh da cop lai roi
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<n0bawk> rồi paste mấy cái dòng sau vào cuối file
<n0bawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842738/
<n0bawk> rồi ấn nút save
<n0bawk> rồi thử vào facebook xem đc ko
<vubuntor553> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842739/
<vubuntor553> ok duoc roi cam on ban
<vubuntor553> thank very much
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<huyhoa> cho mình hỏi với
<huyhoa> có cách nào undelete flv file trên Ubuntu ko
<C4NoC> nope
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-16
<vubuntor289> mấy pro ơi có ai có tài liều về Bluefish editor không cho em xin ít nào ,em lên google tim mà không ra
<vubuntor289> hu huhuhuhhu
<C4NoC> hem có
<vubuntor289> ui ui
<vubuntor289> buồn quá đi mất
<n0bawk> lên trang của nó mà xem
<n0bawk> buồn thì dùng notepad cho đỡ buồn
<vubuntor289> k có pro ơi
<n0bawk> .g bluefish editor documentation
<vubuntor289> em tìm mít tim mãi mà k thấy đâu hết
<n0bawk> vào help?
<vubuntor289> hicccc
<n0bawk> thôi dùng notepad cho lành
<vubuntor289> có vẻ hợp lí nghe
<vubuntor289> tks
<vubuntor289> hicccc
<vubuntor289> k ham cái nứ
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor289> em thích chinh phục mà pro
<vubuntor289> hihih
<vubuntor512> Xin chào có ai ở đây ko, mình có điều cần hỏi.
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> hẻm cóa ai
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor512
<ubot2`> vubuntor512: please see above
<vubuntor623> Xin chào, có ai không, cho mình hỏi?
<vubuntor623> Có ai không mình hỏi với?
<vubuntor253> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor253> em đang dùng mạng adsl
<vubuntor253> gói megavnn
<vubuntor253> không biết là ip tĩnh hay động
<vubuntor253> liệu có thể set trên ubuntu 1 ip tĩnh không ạ
<vubuntor253> em đan muốn mở port modem
<vubuntor253> :(
<vubuntor253> gói 5M mà 600 thằng seed mới được có 460kB/s
<vubuntor253> hêlo
<vubuntor253> hic
<vubuntor253> :-h
<vubuntor217> mình vừa cài ubuntu bằng usb, khi cài xong rồi khởi động lại thì màn hình đen thui, hic
<_Tux_> vubuntor217: bạn dùng VGA loại nào ?
<vubuntor217> mình dùng intel dua co
<vubuntor217> mình đang thử cài lại bằng usb
<vubuntor217> dữ liệu trong máy thì k lo
<vubuntor217> mình cop hết rồi
<vubuntor217> hy vọng đêm nay cài được
<vubuntor217> cảm ơn bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor217: nếu dùng card intel
<_Tux_> thì làm sao bị đen màn hình được
<_Tux_> bạn dùng bản nào vậy ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-17
<vubuntor979> moi nguoi oi, gia su co cac tep {ab01, ab02, ab03}.txt
<vubuntor979> muon di chuyen vao thu muc abc
<vubuntor979> thi em go
<vubuntor979> mv abc??.txt abc
<vubuntor979> con neu muon doi ten {ab01, ab02, ab03}.txt sang {moi01, moi02, moi03}.txt
<vubuntor979> thi lam the nao
<vubuntor979> ?
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> mv ab{01,02,03}.txt moi{01,02,03}.txt
<n0bawk> mv ab*.txt abc
<vubuntor979> em vua len kenh the gioi hoi
<vubuntor979> ma cua em co toi gan 100 tep
<vubuntor979> neu liet ke het thi thoi
<vubuntor979> toi mat
<vubuntor979> for f in abc*.txt; do echo $f moi$f;
<vubuntor363> may khoi dong ko vao duoc he dieu hanh ma cho ra dong thong bao sau: --system halted thi xu li nhu the nao
<vubuntor392> chao cac ban !
<vubuntor392> minh dung dcom 3g ma dung ubuntu thi dung luong update co lon khong ban ?
<vubuntor291> alo
<vubuntor291> bac n0bawk cho e hoi chut
<n0bawk> hỏi cái chi?
<vubuntor291> e copy cái profiles của thunderbird trên windows sang ubuntu
<vubuntor291> nhưng bên ubuntu không import được
<vubuntor291> bác có thể team view vào kiểm tra giúp e cái k
<vubuntor291> 401 809 356
<vubuntor291> pass 2081
<vubuntor291> e chạy ubuntu máy ảo
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> copy vào thư mục mozilla rồi chỉnh lại thôi?
<vubuntor291> chỉnh lại thế nào
<n0bawk> http://fosswire.com/post/2008/03/migrate-your-thunderbird-emails-from-windows-to-linux/
<n0bawk> google is your friend
<vubuntor291> ok
<vubuntor291> khong duoc bác ơi
<vubuntor291> mở thunderbird trên ubuntu ra
<vubuntor291> không thấy gì cà
<vubuntor291> lại bắt config mail lại từ đầu
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: bạn coi kỹ lại coi
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: có thể nó bắt bạn config lại mail addr, nhưng mail cũ của bạn vẫn ở trong inbox
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: đọc cho kỹ vào rồi làm
<vubuntor291> làm đúng như vậy luôn
<vubuntor291> config lại mail cũng k thấy những mail cũ đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: ok, vậy làm chưa đúng
<vubuntor291> bro teamview vào xem hộ cái
<n0bawk> khanh_coltech: xếp dùgn thunderbird ra chỉ bạn vubuntor291 kìa
<n0bawk> mình thấy cái thunderbird phắc tạp quá
<n0bawk> nên chuyển qua cái khác ngon hơn roài :P
<khanh_coltech> không add được mail à?
<vubuntor291> chuyển qua cái khác thì cũng phải chuyển data cũ theo chứ
<vubuntor291> k
<vubuntor291> k add dc bro
<vubuntor291> bro có thể team view kiểm tra giúp đc k
<khanh_coltech> thá»­ coi :)
<vubuntor820> làm thế nào biết mbr đang cài ở phân vùng nào vậy :)
<vubuntor291> 401 809 356
<vubuntor291> 1493
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: ờ, mình chuyển ngon lành
<n0bawk> cái client mới
<n0bawk> chọn import rồi select mấy cái file của thunderbird là chạy phe phé
<n0bawk> dơng iản gnọn nhẹ :P
<khanh_coltech> bạn điền email đi
<khanh_coltech> đầy đủ cả @ nha
<n0bawk> khanh_coltech: bạn hia muốn migrate cái thunderbird từ windows sang linux
<vubuntor291> chờ chút
<n0bawk> chắc có vài g mail rồi
<vubuntor291> để config lại thunderbird
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: đưa cái teamview rồi khanh_coltech làm cho :P
<khanh_coltech> thấy rồi
<vubuntor291> vì xóa cái .thunderbird trên ubuntu rồi
<khanh_coltech> nhưng bạn điền địa chỉ email với pass word đi
<khanh_coltech> chẳng nhẽ điền của mình :)
<khanh_coltech> đang teamview mà
<khanh_coltech> bắt buộc phải điền à?
<khanh_coltech> nó không tự detect à?
<vubuntor291> cái profile thunderbird windows để trên desktop ubuntu nha
<vubuntor291> phải tự điền
<vubuntor291> mail server zimbra
<vubuntor291> xong rồi
<khanh_coltech> port 7110?
<khanh_coltech> zimbra này là bạn cài hay công ty cấp?
<khanh_coltech> mình xài zimbra đây, add chỉ việc điền địa chỉ email và password là xong
<khanh_coltech> xem cái port chuẩn chưa thôi
<vubuntor291> chuẩn
<vubuntor291> vẫn check mail bình thường đó
<vubuntor291> send/receive ok
<vubuntor291> đã thử
<vubuntor291> do nó là zimbra
<vubuntor291> zimbra của cty
<vubuntor291> mail của khánh là gì
<vubuntor291> để mình send sang test cái
<vubuntor291> đc hay k biết ngay
<vubuntor291> vừa test thử tự gửi mail cho mình vẫn ok mà
<khanh_coltech> khanhpt@ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor291> cấu hình trên outlook cũng là port 7110
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> mail zimbra?
<vubuntor291> vẫn sử dụng bt
<C4NoC> zimbra thì có gì phải xoắn
<khanh_coltech> zimbra ko liên quan :)
<khanh_coltech> port đúng đảm bảo được
<vubuntor291> port đúng đảm bảo được ????????
<vubuntor291> nghĩa là sao ?
<vubuntor291> cứ phải port 110 hả
<vubuntor291> k phải vậy chứ
<vubuntor291> alo
<khanh_coltech> k oko
<khanh_coltech> gá»­i thá»­ mail chÆ°a?
<vubuntor291> gửi rồi
<khanh_coltech> thấy gửi được rồi mà
<khanh_coltech> nhận ok rồi
<khanh_coltech> reply nha
<vubuntor291> ok
<vubuntor291> nhưng cái này đâu phải là cái mình hỏi
<vubuntor291> cái mình muốn là
<vubuntor291> làm sao chuyển data từ thunderbird windows sang thunderbird unbutu
<vubuntor291> đã copy profiles từ windows sang rồi
<vubuntor291> nhưng k thấy những mail cũ đâu
<vubuntor291> có ai làm được rồi chỉ mình với
<vubuntor291> http://fosswire.com/post/2008/03/migrate-your-thunderbird-emails-from-windows-to-linux/
<vubuntor291> đã làm theo như bài viết này cũng k được
<khanh_coltech> hic
<khanh_coltech> cái này mình ko có kinh nghiệm
<khanh_coltech> vì toàn dùng imap
<khanh_coltech> lúc nào cần là refresh luôn :(
<vubuntor291> ax
<vubuntor291> mấy hnay đau đầu về cái vụ này wa'
<vubuntor291> những mail cũ quan trọng lắm
<vubuntor291> vậy mà không chuyển sang được thì sao đây
<khanh_coltech> cái này hơi khó nhỉ
<vubuntor291> tham khảo mấy forum
<vubuntor291> thấy mấy bro chỉ
<vubuntor291> chỉ cần import sang là xong
<vubuntor291> tg đơn giản
<vubuntor291> vậy mà cả tuần nay k giải quyết đc
<Stanley00> hơ, mấy siêu nhân có ai bị tình trạng pidgin mất tích khỏi cái indicator trong U 11.10 không vậy? Của /me nó mất tích rồi, bây giờ close là nó quit luôn :(
<codai28101> cos
<codai28101> vừa mất xong
<codai28101> à indicator thì ko
<Stanley00> codai28101: èo... lạ vậy ta....
<Stanley00> chả nhẽ có mình /me bị :9
<Stanley00> thế codai28101 có gỡ empathy ra không?
<codai28101> dùng pidgin
<codai28101> gỡ empathy từ lúc cài rồi
<Stanley00> haiz... chán thế nhỉ... chả biết tại sao luôn.
<Stanley00> haha, cái lỗi gì mà tâm linh dễ sợ, purge rồi cài lại lại hết :-ss
<vubuntor772> alo
<vubuntor772> cac ban cho minh hoi chut
<Stanley00> hi
<vubuntor772> dùng lệnh nào để disable tài khoản Guest đi vậy
<vubuntor772> n0bawk cho mình hỏi
<n0bawk> wut?
<vubuntor772> dùng lệnh nào để disable tài khoản Guest đi vậy
<n0bawk> remove cái account đó đi
<n0bawk> hoặc vào user & account tắt guest đi
<vubuntor700> ban oi lam the nao de co them layout cho Open Office Impress vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor700: chắc là nên lên mạng tìm thử, giống như ms office thôi
<vubuntor180> Anh chị cho em hỏi một chút, em đang tìm hiểu về các file thông dụng trên Ubuntu, nhưng em không tìm được tài liệu nào nói chi tiết về vấn đề này, nếu anh có tài liệu hoặc có thời gian có thể giải đáp thắc mắc này giúp em không ạ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: file thông dụng nghĩa là sao hả bạn?
<vubuntor180> em cũng không rõ ý cẩu câu hỏi này lắm, đây là đề bài tập lớn của em, Đề bài là: giới thiệu về các loại file thông dụng trên Ubuntu, và các phần mềm liên quan đến các loại file đó
<vubuntor180> em cũng đã hỏi Thầy giáo dậy em, thì em nghĩ các file thông dụng chính là các file có đuôi mở rộng, ví dụ như: .tar, tar.gz, org. opt...
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: thì ra là bài tập lớn, có lẽ bạn nên hỏi lại thầy HD đi cho chi tiết bạn à
<Stanley00> hỏi rồi mà lại "nghĩ" là sao thế bạn? /me không rõ lắm...
<vubuntor180> Thầy chỉ nói sơ, sơ, em hỏi thầy là đề lại có phải em sẽ đi tìm hiểu về hệ thống tệp hay không, thì Thầy bảo cái này không cần chi tiết, mà chủ yếu giới thiệu các loại file thôi
<vubuntor180> em đọc một số tài liệu viết về hệ thống tệp Linux, thì ta có thể chia ra 3 loại, loại Tệp thường, Tệp thư mục, và Tệp đặc biêt, thì theo hướng dẫn của Thầy, là mỗi loại Tệp này ta liệt kê ra những loại file liên quan đến nó ví dụ (odt, .., tar). sau đó với ví dụ với "tar" thì ta có các phần mềm nào.
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: vậy thì /me chỉ biết nhiêu đây thôi, file office có thể mở bằng libre office, file ảnh thì có eog hoặc shotwell, file nén thì có archive manager, file text có gedit,
<vubuntor180> em thấy, với OpenOffice, thì có các hỗ trợ, soạn thảo văn bản có kiểu file là ".odt" == OpenOffice, chương trình nén file có kiểu ".tar",... nhưng nếu liệt kê như vậy thì em không biết Ubuntu có bao nhiêu kiểu file thông dụng, như nào thì có thể gọi là tạm đủ ạ.
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> kiếm mấy quyển lunix 4 newbie đọc
<C4NoC> LPI
<C4NoC> hay gì đó
<vubuntor180> LPI thì em đọc rồi, giáo trình Ubuntu việt nam, và một số tài liệu khác, nhưng em không thấy tài liệu nào nói đến vấn đề này a ạ. anh có thể cho em cái link của trang nào đó, hoặc link down tài liệu đc không ạ
<C4NoC> ờ, ... thì thấy có 3 loại file chứ mấy :P
<C4NoC> cái nào mở dc thì nó mở
<C4NoC> nhét cái gì vào đâu mà ko dc
<C4NoC> music player mở file odt cũng dc vậy, mà nó ra cái tiếng gì thì chịu :D
<C4NoC> file nó có cái header á
<C4NoC> xem nó là dạng nào
<C4NoC> bin, text, audio blah blah
<C4NoC> vubuntor180, gõ lệnh file  ra xem
<vubuntor180> gõ lệnh file + "tên file"
<vubuntor180> xem chi tiết về file đó,
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor180> với tệp thường: có những kiểu file nào gọi là thông dụng hay dùng ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: thế bạn hay dùng file nào trên window?
<C4NoC> vubuntor180, :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor180, hỏi gì chuối thế
<C4NoC> bạn dùng gì nhiều, thì cái đó thông dụng
<C4NoC> vubuntor180, bạn nghe nhạc nhiều, mềnh ko nghe, thì mp3 ko thông dụng với mềnh
<vubuntor180> em nhớ, Loại Tệp đặc biệt là kiểu tệp hộ trợ về thiết bị phần cứng, như bàn phím, chuột, màn hình, vậy kiểu file đó là gì ạ
<C4NoC> kiểu đặc biệt
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor180> em đọc giáo trình viết thế
<C4NoC> file mấy cái trong /dev ra xem thì biết
<Stanley00> nếu mà nói tới mấy cái đó thì đâu gọi là file thông dụng, với lại cũng chả có chương trình nào để mở...
<vubuntor180> thế thì thực tế ra với câu hỏi của em, mình chỉ liệt kê, giới thiệu một chút, như hỗ trợ nhạc, xem film: mp3, wav, .., flv, thì tương ứng một số phần mềm, VLC, kmv...
<vubuntor180> hỗ trợ giải nén giống như windows là ra, zip..thì Linux, có gzip, ...
<vubuntor180> còn các file hỗ trợ cài đặt trong windown có .exe, thì trong Linux, có .deb, hoặc là tar.gz,, như vậy có đúng không ạ
<C4NoC> ờm, dạng vậy
<C4NoC> win có gì, mà lunix ko đọc dc
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor180> .exe linux không dùng mà
<C4NoC> vubuntor180, vẫn extract dc file
<C4NoC> vẫn có wine để chạy
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> file là dữ liệu, là data
<C4NoC> đọc là đọc
<C4NoC> quan trọng có hiểu hay ko
<vubuntor180> nhưng chính bản ra, thì các phần mêm được lập trình để ứng dụng windown họ đâu có đóng gói ở dạng .deb đâu ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor180> mà họ đóng gói ở dạng .exe đấy chứ ạ
<C4NoC> ai thích gì xài nấy
<C4NoC> .exe, đổi ra .xex, rồi execute nó, xem nó có chạy ko
<C4NoC> có khác gì
<C4NoC> đuôi file, là cái để dễ nhớ
<C4NoC> quan trọng là header, với nội dung file
<vubuntor180> có điều khác chỉ những ng biết thì họ làm được vậy, những người ko biêt, họ biết trên windown để cài đặt họ tìm file setup.exe mới cài được
<vubuntor180> phần mềm mình làm ra để mọi người dùng chứ có phải là một người hay một số ít biết dùng..
<vubuntor180> nhưng mà, với người dùng họ không cái header là gì, họ chỉ biết cái thông dụng, tức là cái hay dùng và mọi người vẫn thường dùng setup.exe chẳng hạn
<vubuntor180> hoặc là với văn bản thì windown hỗ mạnh như..txt, doc, docx, và thông dụng phần mềm hay dùng, là office, wordpad, đó là cái em nghĩ là thông dụng với mọi người, ai cũng đều dùng
<vubuntor180> nhưng thông dụng ở đây là Việt Nam thôi em nghĩ thế, vì Thầy em ra đề như vậy em nghĩ cũng phải có lý do có đúng không ạ
<C4NoC> túm lại là hỏi cái gì D:
<vubuntor180> thì là file thông dụng đó, giới thiệu về file thông dụng trên ubuntu
<vubuntor180> các loại file thông dụng trên ubuntu
 * favadi nghĩ vubuntor180 nên hỏi kỹ thầy giáo là hơn
<favadi> chứ thông dụng nó chả có tiêu chí gì cả
<favadi> hoặc theo ý thầy phải lấy mẫu khoảng vài trăm máy rồi thống kê lại chẳng hạn
<favadi> thì nó còn có lý
<_Tux_> Lại có đồ án bài tập gì sao =))
<vubuntor356> chao moi nguoii`. co ai o vietnam ko
<vubuntor356> giup minh voi
<vubuntor356> minh bi loi~ Could not find "/home/doimanhkiem/–no-desktop".
<Stanley00> thế bạn đã "gõ" gì?
<vubuntor356> Please check the spelling and try again.
<vubuntor356> khi minh` click vao home folder
<vubuntor356> thi bi loi~ tren
<Stanley00> thế bạn "đã" làm gì với hệ thống thế?
<vubuntor356> Minh chi co the? vao cac thu muc bang cach an chuot phai? vao` Home Folder thoi
<vubuntor356> Minh ko lam gi ca
<vubuntor356> Hom qua minh moi cai` Ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor356> den hom nay mo len tu nhien bi.
<Stanley00> làm gì mà lại có chuyện "tự nhiên" chứ. thử mở terminal lên, gõ "cd && ls -l" rồi gửi lên đây xem nào
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor356> ok
<vubuntor356> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845768/
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: bạn cho xem cái lệnh này nữa nha. "cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs "
<vubuntor356> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845772/
<Stanley00> hmm, khá là bình thường...
<vubuntor356> ^^
<vubuntor356> That su la minh ko bik tai sao nua~
<vubuntor356> voi cai Banshee media play trong Ubuntu qua? la` phuc tap va kho' dung`
<vubuntor356> nhu hien tai bay gio minh ko the play nhac dc
<Stanley00> bạn có thể chụp hình lại màn hình thông báo lỗi được không?
<vubuntor356> dc
<vubuntor356> chup giong windows ah ban
<Stanley00> uhm, nhấn nút printscr á
<Stanley00> paste lên chỗ này nha http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<vubuntor356> ok
<vubuntor356> http://imagebin.org/199391
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn có tạo quick list đúng không?
<vubuntor356> dung roi
<vubuntor356> hom qua
<vubuntor356> minh xem huong dan tren forum ma
<vubuntor356> xong moi thu van binh thuong`
<vubuntor356> den hom nay mo may len thi bi
<vubuntor356> chi co' chuot. faj? thj` moi vao` dc
<vubuntor356> con` nhap' truc' tiep vao` thi` bi loi~
<Stanley00> bạn bị thiếu một cái khoảng trắng cho nautilus, bạn paste cái file quick list của nautilus lên dùm nha
<vubuntor356> rrdd
<vubuntor942> có bác nào on cho mình hỏi 1 vấn đề với
<vubuntor356> xin hoi ban file qicklist la gi a.
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor356> de minh gui len
<vubuntor356> hjx
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: ơ, thế bạn làm theo mà không biết gì hết á? thế bạn làm theo trang nào thế?
<vubuntor942> cho hỏi máy mình cài Ubuntu 11.10, xem youtube bị giật hình là vì sao vậy?
<vubuntor942> mình để độ phân giải thấp nhất rồi mà vẫn cà giật nhảy hình
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: có thể do mạng, máy yếu, hoặc chưa cài card màn hình...
<vubuntor356> ah. Minh lam theo dien dan` nay` ma`
<vubuntor356> doi ti minh tim
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: bạn cho cái địa chỉ cụ thể ấy, chứ bài hd cũng nhiều lắm :D
<vubuntor356> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17346
<vubuntor356> 14 dieu can lam` sau khi cai` win
<vubuntor356> cai buoc cuoi cung` do' ban
<_Tux_> lulz
<_Tux_> sau khi cài win =))
<vubuntor356> ^^ Ban thong cam nha! Minh moi' gia nhap. Ubuntu ga lam :D
<vubuntor356> :D
<vubuntor356> sau khj cai` Ubuntu ak.
<vubuntor356> =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: cái file này nè...  ~/.local/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<vubuntor356> ok
<vubuntor356> de minh tim va gui cho ban
<_Tux_> Nhấn phím Windows
<_Tux_> gõ File Manager
<vubuntor942> làm thế nào để gõ được tiếng Việt trên sticky notes vậy
<_Tux_> nhấn Ctrl+H
<_Tux_> thấy cái .local -> cứ theo đó mà làm
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: Ctrl+Space
<_Tux_> Alt+Z
<_Tux_> hay bất cứ phím nào bạn cài cho ibus
<vubuntor942> mình cài đặt nút Ctrl Shift Z để chuyển sang gõ tiếng Việt
<vubuntor942> nhưng mỗi lần mình bấm như vậy
<vubuntor942> thì sticky nó hiện ra hình vuông gì đó
<vubuntor942> không gõ được tiếng Việt nào
<vubuntor942> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: chắc tại đặt phím tắt đặc biệt quá, đổi sang phím khác đi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: chọn font khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: hoặc như t^
<vubuntor942> mà hok hiểu thế nào
<vubuntor942> để kéo dài cái sticky ra được :(
<vubuntor942> không hiển thị hết được
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: thì cứ kéo nó ra thui
<vubuntor942> mình có di chuột rờ mó cái viền
<vubuntor942> mà có thấy chức năng expand hay maximize minimize gì đâu :(
<vubuntor942> chỉ cho kéo đi đặt chỗ khác :(
<vubuntor356> Stanley oi
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor356> that su minh ko tim dc cai' dia chi? day la o? dau ca
<vubuntor356> hjx
<vubuntor356> ~/.local/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: bạn mở terminal lên, gõ "gedit  ~/.local/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop"
<vubuntor356> nhug thu muc nay nam o dau vay ban
<vubuntor356> ah` ah`
<vubuntor356> dc roi ban ah
<vubuntor356> ban oi sua dong` nao` the ban
<vubuntor255> alo alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: exec thì phải
<vubuntor356> Exec=nautilus –no-desktop
<vubuntor356> no la nhu the nay`
<vubuntor356> bh sua nhu the nao` ha ban
<vubuntor255> cho minh hoi cai cac ban oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: có khoảng trắng à?
<vubuntor356> uhm
<vubuntor255> có ai giúp mình tý dc không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor356: thôi bỏ luôn cái chữ --no-desktop đi đi, chừa lại nautilus thôi, và xóa cái dòng tryexec đi
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor255
<ubot2`> vubuntor255: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor356> oik ban
<vubuntor255> mình cài ubuntu 10.10 rồi , nhung khi shut down nó không tắt máy hẳn, mà nó dùng lại ở màn hình đen, Máy mình Chipset SiS
<vubuntor356> Minh lam dc roi`.. Cam on ban Stanley nhieu lam :D
<vubuntor356> chuc ban manh khoe? :D
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor255> ubot2` giúp mình cái
<ubot2`> vubuntor255: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor255> mình cài ubuntu 10.10 rồi , nhung khi shut down nó không tắt máy hẳn, mà nó dùng lại ở màn hình đen, Máy mình Chipset SiS
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: nó có báo gì không? Đại loại như "It's time to shutdown..."
<vubuntor255> không
<vubuntor255> nó đen thui
<vubuntor255> nhưng máy vẫn chạy
<vubuntor255> phải tắt máy bang cách giữ phím nguồn
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: bạn thử mở terminal, chạy lệnh "sudo shutdown -P now" xem,
<vubuntor255> cái dó cũng ko dc
<vubuntor255> mình có dọc trên diễn đàn bảo chip SiS ko hỗ trợ ubuntu
<vubuntor255> T_T
<Stanley00> hình như máy mình cũng chip Sis này...
<vubuntor255> mình là con ASUS F81 Se
<Stanley00> máy mình ASUS X82S, cùng họ chứ đâu :D
<vubuntor255> uhm
<vubuntor255> bạn cài dc ko?
<Stanley00> rất ư là bình thường...
<vubuntor255> mình VGA rời , ATI HD 4570
<vubuntor255> bạn ơi ! bạn cài ubuntu mấy đó
<Stanley00> 11.10
<Stanley00> mà hầu như từ 9.10 tới giờ, bản nào cũng xài OK hết á
<vubuntor255> lúc cài màn hình có đen thui ko?
<vubuntor255> minh lúc chay màn hình đen thui , phải ấn F6 và tắt cái j j ấy mới vào dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor255: lúc cài thì không =)
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: ờ, có chút xíu, bạn vô BIOS, mục security, tắt cái new card interface thử xem, nếu có
<vubuntor255> o`
<xcode_> hello boys
<code_it> hello
<code_it> hello n0bawk
<code_it> chắc phải dùng proxy thôi
<n0bavvk> :D
<GeekComp> xcode dao nay lam tro ghe
<n0bavvk> GeekComp: bị ban rồn
<n0bavvk> rồi
<GeekComp> :-|
<n0bavvk> GeekComp: proxy đc ko nhỉ
<GeekComp> chac' hem~
<n0bavvk> ừa
<n0bavvk> sao ko
<Stanley00> n0bavvk: ipv6 như sn GeekComp ấy :))
<n0bavvk> IP V10 cũng thế thoi
<GeekComp> hic ko co unikey kho chiu qua
<n0bavvk> GeekComp: cài vô
<GeekComp> dang cai`
<GeekComp> roài
<GeekComp> hờ hờ
<n0bavvk> bùn quá
<GeekComp> n0bavvk: sao bị ban =))
<Stanley00> giảng lý thuyết thông tin "bất hợp lý" =))
<GeekComp> đưa log coi nào
<Stanley00> dài quá, mất luôn khúc đầu :-ss
<kaka> :")
<kaka> bùn quá
<n0bawk> kaka: đi ngủ đi  em :D
<kaka> sao cái irc nó cho phép ban ip nhỉ
<kaka> thật kì lạ
<GeekComp> kaka: sặc
<kaka> okay
<kaka> phiền GeekComp qua vnluser
<kaka> công bố là mình mở channel #ic
<kaka> ai muốn biết về information theory thì qua đó
<kaka> thanks GeekComp
<GeekComp> uầy hóa ra sn giảng về information theory
<kaka> GeekComp: cái này gọi là dịch Anh - Việt
<GeekComp> thoai /me sợ bị ban lắm =)))
<kaka> chứ không phải giảng
<kaka> GeekComp: Æ¡ Æ¡
<n0bawk> thôi để mình cross posting hộ :))
<kaka> :))
<kaka> có chưa nhỉ
<kaka> sao ko có ai join hết nhỉ
<kaka> :D
<kaka> thôi vậy để reset model vậy
<kaka> nhầm
<kaka> modem
<kaka> á à
<kaka> _Tux_: có vào rồi ra
<kaka> thôi vậy
<kaka> mai viết blog
<kaka> :)
<kaka> :D
<kaka> nản quả
<kaka> anh n0bawk iu dấu
<kaka> thả em ra đê
<GeekComp> n0bawk: a vào xác nhận kìa =))
<kaka>  GeekComp no no
<kaka> :D
<vubuntor762> các anh ơi!cho em hỏi chút xíu!em tải ubuntu 11.10 x64 về mà khi cài nó cứ download file amd64.tar.xz mà download file này thì rất chậm,khi em tải file này về ofline thì em phải làm sao để bộ cài đặt nhận gói tin này khi cài đặt mà ko phải download online ak
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-18
<vubuntor059> Trong Display của mình, cái monitor bị "unknown" => phân giải màn hình chỉ cho phép lên 1024x768 .( Hôm trước còn ở phân giải 1280x1024 được) làm thế nào để sửa lỗi này vậy ?
<vubuntor059> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor059> có ai onl không, help me pls :)
<vubuntor365> hi test
<n2i> !Hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor365> cộng đồng ubuntu lập ra cái này hay quá mình có 1 số tài liệu cũng khá hay của cbtnugget  ae nào cần liên hệ mình share
<n0bawk> thế thì bạn nên lên diễn đàn
<n0bawk> rồi lập 1 thread chia sẻ vài liệu hay
<n2i> cbtugget <-- ?
<vubuntor365> ok
<vubuntor365> uhm
<vubuntor365> cbtnuggets,trainsignal,lynda
<vubuntor365> co du het
<vubuntor365> khá nặng nên giờ mình ko biet up sao nổi đây
<vubuntor365> ah chắc là share link torrent dc ko ta?\
<vubuntor365> có CEH training trên ubuntu hay lắm
<vubuntor365> mới ra
<vubuntor365> nếu pác nào ở SG thì liên hệ mình đem HDD qua chép giao lưu
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> cái nào vi phạm copyright thì ...
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor480> cac ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor480> minh cu dang dung may 1 luc
<vubuntor480> tu dung thanh tieu de cua cac thu tu dung bien mat
<vubuntor480> khoi dong lai thi lai duoc
<vubuntor480> nhung duoc 1 luc lai bien mat
<vubuntor480> thanh tren cung ma co hinh x - 0
<vubuntor480> ay
<vubuntor480> ai giup minh voi
<n2i> vubuntor480: bien mat? Cau co lam gi ko? Co nhan max chang han?
<vubuntor480> khong
<vubuntor480> ban ah
<vubuntor480> cu dang dung
<vubuntor480> tu dung no bien mat
<vubuntor480> khoi dong lai
<vubuntor480> thi lai len
<vubuntor480> dc 1 luc lai bien mat
<vubuntor480> nhung rieng mo web thi khong sao
<vubuntor480> con khi open disk hay 1 chuong trinh nao do
<vubuntor480> deu bi mat
 * n2i Windows Manager trong Unity la gi ay nhi :|
<vubuntor480> khong ai giup minh ah
<vubuntor948> hog biet xai cai nay ....
<n2i> vubuntor480: co' le~ cai' Window Manager bi. che't, ban. thu? kho?i dong. lai. no' moi~ khi bi. xem sao?
<n2i> vubuntor948: Sao vay ban?
<n2i> Ko ro WM trong Unity la gi, compiz chang?
<vubuntor480> CHANG LE MO MAY LEN CU DUOC 1 LUC LAI KHOI DONG LAI
<_Tux_> n2i: metacity
<_Tux_> hoặc compiz
<_Tux_> unity cũng có thể gọi là một WM
<n2i> _Tux_: Biet vay, nhung ma mac dinh trong Unity la unity ho?
<n2i> out roi :P
<_Tux_> unity
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor409> Các bá dúp em vơi. Sao em mới cài unbuntu 11.1 sau khi update khi dùng VLC đọc video thì màu bị nhòe em dùng card màng hinh onboard của intel
<vubuntor409> Nhưng coi clip trên youtube thì bình thường du để full HD
<n0bawk> check lại cái vlc xem
<vubuntor634> cho minh hoi lenh nay de lam gi vay? " sudo update-initramfs-u "
<vubuntor634> ubuntu :)
<vubuntor409> Kiểm tra lại như thế nạo ạ Em dùng thêm mấy cái của ubuntu nó cũng bị như vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: vào terminal chạy thử vlc tên-video
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: hoặc thử chương trình khác như mplayer
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: lỗi cũng có thể do file
<vubuntor409> Em cũng thử mấy file rùi cũng vậy nhưng để em thử chạy vlc tren terminal cám ơn anh
<vubuntor409> Mở bằng terminal Nó thông báo rất nhiều lổi xong ko mở được luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: vậy thử clear setting của vlc đi coi sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: ko thì dùng phần mềm khác như mplayer xem có bị ko
<vubuntor409> Vân để thử xem
<vubuntor409> Em thử rùi cũng như vậy ạ
<vubuntor317> mọi người cho mình hỏi là khi mình giải nén file xampp down về nhưng lại giải nén vào Home. Giờ trong Home có thư mục lampp mà mình không thể xóa được. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<n2i> vubuntor317: không thể xóa được? Lúc giải nén bằng quyền của ai? Cậu đã xóa như thế nào?
<vubuntor317> mình giải nén với lệnh sau sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-x.x.xx.tar.gz
<vubuntor317> sau đó nó xuất hiện thư mục lampp trong Home (có cái hình móc khóa đính trên thư mục). Mình mới sử dụng nên còn chưa hiểu lắm
<n2i> sudo :3
<n2i> ls -ld lampp đó xem nó liên kết đến đâu bạn?
<n2i> bạn sử dụng sudo để giải nén thì giờ muốn xóa cũng sử dụng sudo vậy :]
<vubuntor317> mình gõ nó xuất hiện thế này: drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096 2011-09-19 23:33 lampp
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: chỉ file đó bị  hay file nào cũng bị?
<vubuntor409> file nao cũng bị
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: ok, vậy là bug roài :3
<vubuntor409> Vậy phải làm sao
<n0bawk> bi h vào terminal coi chạy thử coi nó bị lỗi gì thì report cho ubuntu
<n0bawk> rồi chờ người fix
<vubuntor317> khi mình giả nén lệnh xampp trước đó không chỉ định vào opt tức không thêm đuôi -C /opt nên nó xuất hiện lampp trong Home. Giờ mình chỉ muốn xóa nó đi thui
<n2i> sudo rm -rfv lampp :3
<vubuntor409> Nếu đổi bản ubuntu khác thì có được không
<vubuntor317> ok mình làm theo bạn xóa được rùi
<vubuntor317> mình đang dùng bản ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor317> thanks bạn nhìu nhé
<vubuntor317> thanks <n2i> :d
<n2i> !thanks :3
<ubot2`> Factoid 'thanks :3' not found
<n0bawk> vubuntor409: đc
<n0bawk> gỡ ra cài lại
<n2i> vubuntor317: Chúc bạn vọc Ubuntu vui vẻ và bổ ích! :]
<vubuntor825> co ai giup em voi
<vubuntor409> Ok cám ơn bác
<vubuntor317> :d:d
<vubuntor825> em cai ubuntu 11.10 xong boot win7 ko duoc
<vubuntor825> em cai ubuntu 11.10 xong boot win7 ko duoc!! co ai giup em voi
<n0bawk> ko đc như lào?
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor825
<vubuntor825> no co reboot lai ko a
<ubot2`> vubuntor825: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<vubuntor825> cai grub2 a
<n2i> vubuntor825: chắc chắn wins 7 còn đó không? :]
<vubuntor825> con ban oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor825: edit thủ công cho nó boot vào win7
<_Tux_> sau đó tắt máy
<vubuntor825> edit sao
<_Tux_> rồi vào ubuntu update-grub
<_Tux_> nếu không sửa tay vào lại win7 check disk cái ổ Win7 -> ubuntu rồi update-grub
<_Tux_> vubuntor825: đọc cái guide kia đi
 * _Tux_ xem phim
<vubuntor970> em muốn unmount usb wireless trong backtrack thì làm sao dzạ ?
<n2i> vubuntor970: có 2 bước chính:
<_Tux_> vubuntor970: rút ra
<vubuntor970> dạ
<n2i> 1. Lấy tay túm chặt USB.
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn lolz
<n2i> 2. Rút cái pạch :]
<vubuntor970> ặc
<n2i> Done ./
<vubuntor970> không cần unmount giống như windows hả anh
<vubuntor970> rút vậy có ảnh hưởng gì không ?
<Stanley00> usb đó có chứa dữ liệu được không bạn
<vubuntor970> usb wireless
<_Tux_> vubuntor970: không
<_Tux_> chết phát biết ngay thui mà
<Stanley00> tức là không chứa dữ liệu á, rút cái pạch chắc được rồi, mà bên qin bạn rút thế nào
<vubuntor970> nhấp vào icon chọn eject
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor607> mình xóa mất thư mục Downloads mặc định trong Home giờ muốn tạo lại thì dùng lệnh gì vậy các bạn
<_Tux_> chuột phải chọn Create new folder
<Stanley00> vubuntor607: bạn có GUI không? chuột phải,
<Stanley00> ... =))
<vubuntor607> nhưng khi đó ở phía danh sách cột bên tay trái lại không thấy mục Downloads xuất hiện cùng với các mực Document
<Stanley00> nhấn F3 2 lần xem
<vubuntor607> vẫn không được bạn ạ
<n2i> vubuntor607: Thanh bên trái không có nó? Túm kéo vứt vào đó =))
<Stanley00> nhấn thêm nút Ctrl nữa nhá, kẻo lại mất ben phải =)0
<vubuntor607> nếu ní ctrl nữa thì lại không kéo vào được, mà không ní thì là mất
<Stanley00> bên trái phải cùng chỗ với bên phải không đó? :-ss
<GeekComp> vubuntor607: what's up?
<vubuntor607> giả sử khi kích vào mục Home thì bên phải xuất hiện các mục Music, Documents, Downloads trong khi cột bên trái cũng xuất hiện mặc định các thư mục này rùi, giờ mình muốn thư mục Downloads xuất hiện lại bên trái
<Stanley00> à à... boolmark nó á
<_Tux_> Ctrl-D
<_Tux_> lol
<Stanley00> *bookmark*
<vubuntor607> có lệnh nào tạo ra nó được không bạn, bookmark mình không hiểu
<Stanley00> mở thư mục Download lên, nhấn Ctrl+D như _Tux_ nói á
<n2i> Túm kéo cái Downloads ấy vứt vào cái panel bên trái ấy
<vubuntor607> Ok
<vubuntor607> được rùi, thanks các bạn nhìu nhé!, mình mới tìm hiểu ubuntu mấy hôm nay nên còn nhiều điều chưa biết
<GeekComp> vubuntor607: dung` windows bao h chua vay
<vubuntor607> cám ơn các bạn đã giúp đỡ
<vubuntor607> dùng suốt window mà
<Stanley00> hmm, tìm hiểu gì mà kinh thế... xóa lung tung cả lên :-s
<vubuntor607> :d
<vubuntor607> thì cứ có lệnh nào hay mình lại thử cuối cùng cứ loạn hết cả lên
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor607> ah bây giờ mình muốn đẩy mục Downloads xuống bên dưới chữ My computer như mặc định ban đầu thì làm cách nào vậy
 * n2i hôm nào thấy lệnh hay mà thử với sudo lại khổ :P
<vubuntor607> :d
<Stanley00> như cái rm chứ gì sn n2i :))
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor607> các bạn giúp mình cho thư mục Downloads nằm bên dưới chữ My computer với
<n2i> rm -rfv /* <-- lệnh này hay nà, nó list từng đường dẫn một đến khi hết hệ thống luôn nà :3
<vubuntor607> ah quên chữ computer
<n2i> vubuntor607: Không rõ lắm, nhưng mà túm kéo thử xem
<vubuntor607> mình đã túm kéo rùi nhưng không được
<vubuntor607> nó lại vẫn về vị trí nằm bên dưới mục Bookmark
<GeekComp> :|
<GeekComp> no nam vi tri co dinh roi ban
<vubuntor607> nghĩa là không cho nó nằm bên dưới được chữ Computer như ban đầu hả bạn
<GeekComp> ban đầu là sao ta
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: lol
<_Tux_> có mỗi cái Bookmark mà phức tạp thế á ?
<vubuntor607> mình làm được rùi nhưng cột bên trái ở Ubuntu 11.10 nó sắp xếp dưới computer các mục Home, Documents, ... và cả mục Downloads nữa nhưng làm theo các bạn thì Downloads nằm ở bên dưới Bookmark. Tại mình hỏi xem có cho xuống được không thui mà
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ là không. Vì chả ai lại đi xóa cái Download cả đâu... LOL
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: cái đó là do thằng Nautilus nó hiển thị vậy
<_Tux_> bạn bỏ đi đâu nó cũng thế thôi
<vubuntor607> uh, thanks mọi người, chắc hôm nay mình làm phiền các bạn hơi nhiều chút :d
<vubuntor687> giup minh voi
<n0bawk> hiep me
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor687> lam sao cai go tieng viet trong ubuntu day
<vubuntor687> minh cai hoai khong duoc
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2`> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<_Tux_> có ai dùng anonymx không nhở
<_Tux_> làm sao để  chỉ dùng nó cho một số site nhất định nhỉ ?
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor413> ai hướng dẫn mình cài jdk lên ubuntu với
<vubuntor413> và chỉ cho mình cách cd trực tiếp tới một thư mục
<_Tux_> .g how to install jdk on ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor413: cd ~/XXX/JAV/MariaOzawa/
<vubuntor413> ? _Tux_
<vubuntor413> :d:d
<_Tux_> vubuntor413: đó xong rồi đấy
<vubuntor413> mình sợ cô này lắm nên không dám cd đến đâu
<vubuntor413> thanks bạn
<vubuntor413> bạn cho mình lệnh cụ thể để cài đặt jdk lên ubuntu được không
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=how+to+install+jdk+ubuntu
<_Tux_> cô nào hiếp đáp bạn
<vubuntor413> nobody
<n2i> sudo apt-get install openjdk :3
<vubuntor413> minh khong thich cai openjdk minh down ve jdk-6u24-linux-i586.bin rui ban nao giup minh cai voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor413: google kiếm ppa -> add -> sun-java6-jdk
<GeekComp> vubuntor413: ban doc tai lieu cua no chua ma muon cai`
<vubuntor413> minh hoc duoc 5 thang ve java rui, bay gio muon chuyen wa linux de hoc mà cài phần mềm khó quá
 * _Tux_ mù java
<vubuntor705> Mình có 1 thắc mắc thế này, rất mong các bạn giải đáp. Lần trÆ°á»›c mình có cài má»›i hdh Ubuntu 11.10 vào ổ cứng, chỉ sá»­u dụng 1 hdh ubuntu, sau vì chÆ°a quen vá»›i Ubuntu nên mình đã ghost cài lại win 7 vào ổ cài Ubnutu trÆ°á»›c đó, nhÆ°ng khi ghost thành công rồi, máy lại k nhận bản ghost để cài đặt chỉ hiện ra 1 màn hình Ä‘en và con chuá»™t nhấp nhÃ
<vubuntor705> Mình đã lùng trên mạng về vấn đề này nhưng chưa thấy có giải đáp nào cả
<vubuntor705> rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ, mình đang muốn cài lại Ubuntu, thực sự mình rất thích hdh này!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-19
<vubuntor720> cac ban cho hoi cai ubuntu theo kieu wubi thi window co duaboot ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor720: cài kiểu đó thì vẫn boot vào cả 2 được, nhưng mà cái đó không được gọi là dual boot...
<vubuntor720> no hien windows boot manager ra a
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor720> cho hoi sao cai ubuntu bang dia thi boot vao win7 ko dc
<Stanley00> có lẽ do bạn cài sai... cài đúng thì chắc chắn boot được
<vubuntor720> minh cai theo youtube chi ma
<Stanley00> Theo HD ở đâu không quan trọng, quan trọng là hiểu từng công vệc cần làm có tác dụng/ý nghĩa gì.
<vubuntor720> hieu het nhung chi co phan chia phan vung cho ubuntu la kho' hieu
<vubuntor720> vi luc do ko thay cac o da chia tren win nua
<Stanley00> ờm, thế bạn biết cơ chế phân vùng và đặt tên phân vùng trên ubuntu chứ?
<vubuntor720> uk cai nay chua bjk
<vubuntor720> co link ko cho minh nha
<Stanley00> nope, bạn chịu khó search google đi, đầy cả ra đấy
<vubuntor720> vay la do nhu the nen ko boot dc vao win a
<Stanley00> còn cái vụ không thấy phân vùng, có lẽ do cái bảng phân vùng bị mấy phần mềm nó sửa lung tung cả lên nên không đọc được thôi.
<Stanley00> ặc
<vubuntor805> các bạn cho mình hỏi là khi mình chạy thử một chương trình PHP rồi lưu vào htdocs trong nam trong opt sao không lưu được nhỉ
<vubuntor805> nó báo lỗi như thế này:
<vubuntor805> Could not save file tuan.php  Error opening file '/opt/lampp/htdocs/tuan.php': Permission denied
<vubuntor805> có ai giúp mình vấn đề trên được không
<vubuntor016> helo co ai ko vay
<vubuntor016> sao minh phan vung bang gpart toan bi loi
<vubuntor016> ai giup voi
<n0bawk> lỗi chi?
<vubuntor016> cho minh ty
<vubuntor016> toan tieng anh
<vubuntor016> :D
<vubuntor016> no bao la khong the tao phan vung thoi
<vubuntor016> minh rezise/move
<vubuntor016> roi new partion
<vubuntor016> dung het ma no bao loi
<vubuntor016> An error occurred while applying the operations
<vubuntor372> alo
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor372
<ubot2`> vubuntor372: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor372> chon che do nao de viet dc tieng viet ha ban?
<Stanley00> bạn đã cài ibus-unikey chưa?
<vubuntor477> có ai k?
<Stanley00> ???????????
<vubuntor778> aa
<Stanley00> bb
<vubuntor778> chao ban
<vubuntor477> các bạn ui.Mình  đang dùng laptop chạy cpu core i 3 và hiện đang dùng wd7 có cài đc unbuntun k?
<vubuntor778> minh co the hoi chut ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: được.
<vubuntor778> minh dang dung win 7 vua roi co cai ubuntu ma h khong boot vao lai win duoc
<vubuntor778> minh dang dung win 7 vua roi co cai ubuntu ma h khong boot vao lai win duoc
<vubuntor477> Liệu khi cài unbuntun có mất tài liệu ở các ổ D,E, v..vv không?
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor477 bạn đọc cái này đi
<ubot2`> vubuntor477 bạn đọc cái này đi: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: bạn chắc cài đúng chứ? và bạn cái song song hay wubi?
<vubuntor778> minh boot bang usb sau bo minh cai dat nhu cac buoc chi dan  . minh vao phan tao phan vung moi
<vubuntor778> sau do chon ext4 thi phai
<vubuntor477> Có chạy đc ms office 2003 , adobe photoshop cs 5 k?
<vubuntor778> @@  sau do minh cai ubuntu bang 10G minh vua tao
<vubuntor477> mình đọc tài liệu rùi nhưng rối mắt quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: bạn làm theo HD ở địa chỉ nào thế?
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: vậy đọc lại cho đến khi nào hết rối đi...
<vubuntor778> tren tinhte.vn ban ah
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor778> nhung hinh nhu minh cai sai thi phai :-ss
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: có địa chỉ chính xác không bạn? vì mỗi nơi chỉ mỗi khác
<vubuntor778> tuc la sai phan  tao parition
<vubuntor477> híc
<vubuntor778> h co cach nao de boot dc vao win 7 ko ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: mình nghĩ là có lẽ cái phân vùng win7 của bạn đã đi tong rồi, vì nếu còn thì ubuntu sẽ tự nhận, giờ bạn lấy cái live USB ra, boot thử xem win 7 còn không
<vubuntor778> minh da chinh lai trong bios la boot tu o cung roi nhung van khong duoc
<vubuntor778> no cu phi thang vao utunbu :-ss
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: dĩ nhiên rồi, ubuntu nó chiếm ổ cứng mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: làm như mình nói ấy, lấy cái liveUSB ra...
<vubuntor778> tuc la nhu nao ban
<vubuntor778> lay live usb roi sao nua
<vubuntor778> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor778: xem bên trên... ^^^^
<vubuntor778> ok de minh thu xem :-ss
<vubuntor477> có ai rảnh hỗ trợ một vài câu hỏi của mình trực tiếp trên Yahoo ( gửi nickname cho mình ). Thanks!!!
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: sao bạn không hỏi trên này luôn? chứ ở đây hok ai đưa yahoo đâu
<vubuntor477> hỏi toàn đưa link đến tài liệu cho người mới dùng nè!!
<Stanley00> tại câu hỏi của bạn thôi, chung  chung thì đưa link chung chung chứ sao giờ :D
<Stanley00> và trong này cần phải biết hết cái tài liệu đó mới có thể hd được...
<vubuntor477> Mình đã đọc rõ tài liệu và tóm lại là unbuntun cần 2 phân vùng ổ cứng.Tức là phải chia lại từ đầu à ? Còn số phận của các ổ NTFS của windows thì sao ? làm sao để dữ liệu đã có sẵn đó k mất.
<Stanley00> bạn chia ổ đĩa lần nào chưa?
<vubuntor477> rồi
<Stanley00> thế thì bạn phải biết là chia đĩa thì không thể mất dữ liệu được... trừ khi có sự cố đặc biệt... :-s
<vubuntor477> ý mình là có thể tách riêng ra 2 phân vùng đó.Các phân vùng NTFS để nguyên
<vubuntor477> khi cài đặt xong unbuntun làm thể nào để nhận dạng nó
<Stanley00> nhận dạng phân vùng nào? mới hay ntfs?
<lostfile> vubuntor477: resize phân vùng trống bạn muốn cài
<vubuntor477> phân vùng cũ của wd
<vubuntor477> ntfs ý
<Stanley00> tự nhận.
<vubuntor477> nghĩa là unbuntu cũng có explorer như wd hả
<Stanley00> có, cài rồi sẽ biết... 2012 rồi, không còn là 19 hồi đó đâu ;)
<vubuntor477> ^^
<vubuntor477> bây giờ mình định thế này
<vubuntor477> trước hết tạo sao lưu wd> fomat ổ C thành 2 phân vùng.1 để cài unbuntun (root )và 2 là swap.
<vubuntor477> ổ C mình có 50G. Chia 30G cho root và 10 G cho swap
<Stanley00> sao bạn không lấy cái phân vùng nào còn trống nhiều nhiều á, như ổ D hay E chẳng hạn, resize nó lại, chừa ra một khoảng trống, format cái chỗ trống mới?
<vubuntor477> cài đặt unbuntun vào root và hết
<lostfile> vubuntor477: cách của bạn coi chừng lỗi nhé, lưu ý số lượng primary
<vubuntor477> ??
<lostfile> vubuntor477: nếu partition dữ liệu của bạn là Logical hết thì okie
<vubuntor477> uhm mình có ổ c là primary thui
<vubuntor477> còn lại là log hết
<lostfile> vubuntor477: vậy thì okie, chia 2 phân vùng và swap 2GB là đc rồi
<vubuntor477> Mình định liều mạng cài unbuntun để dùng thAY WD
<vubuntor477> WD  đã quá nhàm và nặng
<lostfile> vubuntor477: tại sao không test trêm VM?
<vubuntor477> lười ^^'
<lostfile> vubuntor477: tùy bạn thôi, mình thì dual
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: người mới như bạn thì nên để dual đi... thấy thế chứ không nhiều người có duyên với Ubuntu đâu...
<vubuntor477> ý bạn là chạy song song ?
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor477> Mình cần một HĐH nhanh, mạnh mẽ, bảo mật cao và không cần rườm rà hoa mỹ. Liệu unbuntun có là đúng đắn ??
<TeaCrap> dùng freebsd đi
<Stanley00> chắc chắn là không...
<vubuntor477> why?
<lostfile> +1 freebsd
<lostfile> ^^
<TeaCrap> google sẽ biết, viết ra dài lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: bạn định nghĩa hết mấy cái từ trong yêu cầu của bạn thử xem...
<Stanley00> à, mà giờ mới để ý, tên nó là Ubuntu, "U bun tu", bạn nhé...
<vubuntor477> ^^
<vubuntor477> có lẽ os lion mới là thứ mình cần
<vubuntor477> thanks các bạn đã bớt chút time
<Stanley00> ờm, chúc bạn may mắn với osx
<vubuntor546> minh hoi lai cac ban loi hom qua
<vubuntor546> chua ai tra loi
<vubuntor546> loi bi mat thanh
<vubuntor546> tren cung cua cac chuong trinh
<vubuntor546> khoi dong lai thi co
<vubuntor546> nhung duoc 1 luc thi lai bien mat
<vubuntor546> khong ai giup minh ha
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor546> sao the nhi
<C4NoC> supa mod TeaCrap , và admin n0bawk đang bận bàn chuyện ảnh ọt
<C4NoC> giúp sao dc
<C4NoC> :]]
 * TeaCrap bận chút việc đọc sách 
<C4NoC> sao
<C4NoC> vụ gì?
<vubuntor546> the la khong ai giup minh duoc ha
<vubuntor418> co ai ko a? cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor418> minh gap 1 van de ve cau hinh static IP, ban co the jup minh voi
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<vubuntor418> minh xai wifi
<vubuntor418> co nhu cau dat lai ip
<vubuntor418> card wifi la wlan0
<vubuntor418> minh vao /etc/network/interfaces
<vubuntor418> them vao nhu sau
<vubuntor418> auto wlan0
<vubuntor418> iface wlan0 inet static
<vubuntor418> address 192.168.1.100
<vubuntor418> netmask 255.255.255.0
<vubuntor418> gateway 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor418> sau do minh vao cau hinh dns
<vubuntor418> nhung ko duoc
<vubuntor418> ket noi van la 192.168.1.3, duoc phat tu dhcp cua router
<CoconutCrab> uwfm
<CoconutCrab> tắt cái network manager đi
<vubuntor418> @@
<CoconutCrab> hoặc config thẳng trong network manager
<vubuntor418> tat network manager rui moi cau hinh ha @co
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<CoconutCrab> không thì network manager nó sẽ chiếm quyền config
<CoconutCrab> 2 khả năng, 1 là config cứng trong file kia và tắt network manager đi (invoke-rc.d ...) 2l là config trong network manager
<CoconutCrab> chọn #2 tốt hơn, vì network manager cho phét config linh hoạt hơn
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ như per SSID configuration
<vubuntor810> @co oi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor810> tat network manager sao vay,  minh moi cai ubuntu hom qua @@
<CoconutCrab> sao không đặt ip cứng trong network manager ấy?
<CoconutCrab> tiện hơn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor810> dat thu roi
<vubuntor810> nhung bam info de xem cung y chan nhu cu
<vubuntor810> @@
<CoconutCrab> đặt như thế nào?
 * CoconutCrab nghĩ nếu đặt đúng thì nó sẽ không bị đâu
<vubuntor810> minh vao IPv4
<CoconutCrab> manage connection -> wireless -> chọn cái nào tên SSID giống với mạng cần đặt
<CoconutCrab> vào ip v4, chỉnh sang manual, điền đủ thông tin vào
<CoconutCrab> bấm ok
<CoconutCrab> done~
<vubuntor810> chinh dns = 8.8.8.8 co sao ko @CO
<CoconutCrab> không sao
<vubuntor810> minh vao ipv4
<CoconutCrab> _của_ cái mạng cần set
<CoconutCrab> nhé
<vubuntor810> bug Method
<vubuntor840> các bạn cho mình hỏi là khi mình cài wine, sau đó cài grammar lên lúc chạy nó báo lỗi Error 429: ActiveX component can't create object
<vubuntor810> bug Method: chon manual
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: -> xem trên wine appdb
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: huh?
<vubuntor810> dong address minh  kick add
<vubuntor840> nhưng mình không biết wine nằm ở thư mục nào
<CoconutCrab> yap
<vubuntor810> dien day du thong tin, address, net mask, gate
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: ~/.wine
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor810> sau do chinh dns 8.8.8.8 roi save
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: đấy là settings của _mạng_ nào?
<vubuntor810> cai mang wifi minh dang conet
<CoconutCrab> network manager cho cấu hình riêng cho từng mạng wifi khác nhau
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<CoconutCrab> bấm save đi
<CoconutCrab> rồi disconnect, vào lại
<vubuntor810> o duoc roi
<vubuntor840> bây giờ mình remove wine đi thì nó có remove các phần mềm mình cài trên wine không các bạn
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: không
<vubuntor840> vậy làm sao để loại bỏ những phần mềm mình cài trên wine vậy
<vubuntor810> nhung config nay di reset khi shutdown,
<CoconutCrab> gõ rm -rf ~/.wine
<vubuntor840> mình gõ thì không thấy báo gì cả
<vubuntor810> cai cach cau hinh = cach chinh file, minh lam hoi chieu gio van ko dc
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: nó xóa xong rồi
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: tốt nhất đừng làm thế
<vubuntor840> nhưng muốn xóa phần mềm trên nó thì làm thế nào hả bạn
<CoconutCrab> đã xóa xong
<vubuntor840> vì mình cài grammar lên cũng nặng
<vubuntor840> nhưng ở phần desktop vẫn có icon của grammar mà bạn
<vubuntor840> hay nó không xóa icon này ah
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<CoconutCrab> cái đó nằm ở thư mục khác
<vubuntor840> vậy ah, thanks bạn nhìu
<vubuntor810> @co oi,  neu config bang tay, thi vao lai van phai chinh a
<vubuntor810> bat tien nhi
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh gì?
<vubuntor840> nhưng mà khi kích chuột phải nó vẫn hỏi xem mình có loader cái này với wine không
<vubuntor810> config cai static ip a
<vubuntor840> như vậy là không xóa được rùi
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: bấm ok thử xem
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: config trong network managẻ rồi thì file /etc... sẽ không có tác dụng
<vubuntor840> nó vẫn cài grammar vào cho mình
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> vào file manager, bấm ctrl-h xem còn thư mục .wine trong home không
<CoconutCrab> nếu còn thì xóa nó đi
<vubuntor810> tat network manager = cach nao Co,
<vubuntor840> vào file manager ở đâu vậy bạn
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor840: atl-F2 gõ nautilus
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: sudo rc-invoke.d NetworkManag stop
 * CoconutCrab nhớ mang máng thế
<CoconutCrab> không chắc chắn trên ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: cái network manager init script trên ubuntu tên thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: nhưng tốt nhất đừng làm thế
<vubuntor810> vi sao @CO
<CoconutCrab> vì network manager tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> đơn giản thế thôi
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ vào mạng A ta set ip này, quay sang mạng B dùng dải IP khác
<CoconutCrab> thì ta lại phải config lại
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: cái này em cũng chịu
<CoconutCrab> còn network manager nó sẽ nhớ và tự chọn
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: ls /etc/init.d nếu đang dùng ubuntu?
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: nó đi kèm gdm hay sao á
<vubuntor810> thks @Co nhiu nhe, minh newmem ve ubutu nen nhiu cho hok biet :D
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: đâu mà nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: okay
<_Tux_> network-manager
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thank
<vubuntor810> CO oi
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<vubuntor810> ubuntu co dung file host chung voi win hok
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor810> chinh sua no = lenh j CO
<CoconutCrab> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<vubuntor710> Cho em hoi khi dung terminal gap nhung file tên  có khoản trang thi lam sao a
<CoconutCrab> gõ '\ '
<CoconutCrab> cái \ sẽ escape khoảng trắng thành literal
<vubuntor710> ok cam on bac
<n0bawk> có spâce thì quote nó lại
<n0bawk> ví dụ mkdir "test mkdir cmd"
<vubuntor810> thks CO nhe, vao face duoc roi :D
<n0bawk> cd "/media/Ubuntu XP"
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor810: uh huh
<CoconutCrab> |:
<vubuntor202> các bạn cho mình hỏi muốn xóa thư mục wine nằm trong usr/lib/wine thì làm thế nào vậy
<_Tux_> xóa làm gì ?
<_Tux_> sao lại xóa
<vubuntor202> vì vừa nãy mình cài grammar lên nhưng không chạy được giờ muốn xóa
<vubuntor202> thế grammar mình cài có nằm trong wine không vậy
 * _Tux_ poke CoconutCrab n0bawk 
<lostfile> vubuntor202: ~.wire
<lostfile> wine
<CoconutCrab> ~/.wine
<CoconutCrab> bảo xóa rồi mà
<CoconutCrab> rm -rf ~/.wine
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-f2 gõ cái đó
<vubuntor202> nhưng mình không xóa được
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ bay bằng sạch
<lostfile> ^^
<vubuntor202> vẫn không xóa được bạn ah
<CoconutCrab> ai xóa trong /usr/lib/wine đâu
<CoconutCrab> trong đấy chứa file chạy của wine
<CoconutCrab> không chứa những cái mà mình đã cài vào wine
<CoconutCrab> đám kia nằm trong ~/.wine/driver_c
<lostfile> sudo rm -Rf ~/.wine @@ xem
<vubuntor202> vậy mình muốn xóa cái grammar mình vừa cài lên thì xóa ở đâu vậy bạn
<CoconutCrab> nó cài trong thư mục đó, ~/.wine/drive_c
<vubuntor202> vẫn không được
<CoconutCrab> bah
 * CoconutCrab bó tay
<vubuntor202> bạn hướng dẫn từng bước cụ thể được không
<CoconutCrab> bật alt-f2, gõ "nautilus ~"
<CoconutCrab> không có dấu "
<CoconutCrab> hiện lên cửa sổ, bấm alt-h
<CoconutCrab> nhìn xem thư mục ".wine"
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào đó, vào trong thư mục drive_c
<CoconutCrab> program files gì đó
<CoconutCrab> đấy, xóa trong đó
<CoconutCrab> hoặc xóa hết cái drive_c tạo mới cũng được
<vubuntor202> ok
<vubuntor519> xin chào , cho minh hỏi : nếu mình muốn cài ubuntu chung 1 phân vùng với phân vùng hệ thống của Windows co được không?
<n0bawk> đc
<n0bawk> cài bằng wubi
<n0bawk> file system phải là ntfs
<n0bawk> vì fat32 ko tạo file > 4G đc
<vubuntor519> minh không có wubi mà có UltraISO mình sủ dụng UltraISO cũng như wubi chứ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor519: đọc beginer guide
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor519
<ubot2`> vubuntor519: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor519> Thanks cac ban nhieu..
<vubuntor628> các bạn cho mình hỏi, là khi mình cài xong Goldendict thi cài từ điển Anh-Việt với Việt-Anh thế nào hả các bạn
<vubuntor628> nếu các bạn có 2 gói cài đặt này thì share cho mình với, mail của mình là tuantl90@gmail.com
<CoconutCrab> lên trang của Hồ Ngọc Đức mà down
<vubuntor628> bạn cho mình địa chỉ của trang được không
<CoconutCrab> google đi...
<vubuntor628> mình đã có từ điển anh-việt rùi thì khi giải nén thì giải nén vào đâu hả các bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor628: /usr/share/stardict/dic
<vubuntor628> nếu mà là goldendict thì chỉ cần thay /usr/share/goldendict/dic thôi hả bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor628: giải nén vô đâu cũng đk
<GeekComp> vô goldendict chỉnh đường dẫn đến thư mục đó
<GeekComp> còn /usr/share/stardict/dic là áp dụng cho mấy gói trên ppa
<vubuntor628> ok
<vubuntor628> có lệnh nào tìm ra đường dẫn tới một phần mềm mà mình biết tên không ạ
<vubuntor628> ??
<vubuntor857> cho mình hỏi , máy của mình có 2 ổ đĩa C,D,  minh cài Ubuntu 11.10 chung  ổ đĩa với windows (ổ C) nhưng khi cài xong mình không thấy các thư mục của windows cũng như ổ C, chinh hiện ổ D
<vubuntor857> chỉ hiện có 1 ổ là D  thôi
<vubuntor857> vậy mình cài có lỗi gì không bạn?
<vubuntor857> lam sao để hiện cả 2 ổ đĩa giống windows
<vubuntor857> ???
<vubuntor857> xin giup minh
<kid___> ợ
<kid___> giờ này vẫn có người cần súp pọt
<kid___> vubuntor857: bạn cài bằng gì?
<vubuntor857> minh mount file iso bang UtraIOS  rui chay fai wubi.exe
<vubuntor857> xin giup do
<kid___> chạy bằng wubi à
 * kid___ không nhớ là khi chạy bằng wubi thì có bị mất phân vùng đó không
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn support
 * kid___ bóp cổ C4NoC 
 * kid___ đang coi phim the godfather
<kid___> vubuntor857: khả năng ổ C đi rồi bạn à
<vubuntor857> Không fai dau , nhung nguoi ban cua minh cai nhu vay cung bi tinh trang nay
<kid___> thế túm lại là bi giờ
<kid___> bạn có vào được windows không?
<kid___> hay đang chạy bằng Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-11
<vubuntu> mọi người cho em hỏi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntu> trong php cái câu định số phần tử trong mảng
<vubuntu> như c là a[100]
 * CoconutCrab không biết php
<vubuntu> thì bên php viết như thế lào
<vubuntu> :'(
<vubuntu> buồn 1 giây
<vubuntu> buồn quá bỏ php luôn
<vubuntu> chạy về python lập trình cho nó dễ
<vubuntu> _ _ !!
<vubuntu> biến luôn
<vubuntu> :v
<legiondark> mọi người ơi cái menu grub 2 của mình tủy chọn ubuntu nó ở trên cùng, còn dưới cùng mới là windows có ai biết cách chuyển cái win lên trên cùng k chỉ cho mình với ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-12
<AndChat409344> Hi
<NoLifer> 3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-13
<vubuntor930> CoconutCrab: chào cua
<CoconutCrab> D:
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-14
<vubuntor311> mấy bác
<vubuntor311> cho em hỏi
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor311> ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor311> thấy ngon hơn
<vubuntor311> 12.04 không
 * idleCrab chả biết
<idleCrab> tốt nhất tự dùng thử
<vubuntor311> _ _!
<vubuntor474> cho mình hỏi một câu được không
<uselessCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor474> mình cài XP, WIN7, tạo menuboot chạy rùi, giờ thêm Ubuntu 12.10 nhưng không vào được 2 Win kia phải làm thế nào
<uselessCrab> bạn cài xóa hết cả HDD hay cài riêng?
<vubuntor474> mình nói lại nhé
<vubuntor474> mình cài 3 win trên một máy
<vubuntor474> win7 với Xp
<vubuntor474> giờ cài thêm ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor474> trên cùng một ổ cứng
<vubuntor474> cài giờ lèm thế nào để vào win
<vubuntor474> ???
<uselessCrab> câu hỏi vẫn như thế
<uselessCrab> lúc cài ubuntu là cài đè, xóa hết hay cài riêng vào 1 phân vùng
<vubuntor474> riêng một phân vùng
<uselessCrab> vậy từ ubuntu có thấy các windows kia không
<vubuntor474> có
<uselessCrab> vậy thì không có lý gì không vào được các windows kia acr
<vubuntor474> các dữ liệu với tệp tin của các win kia vẫn còn nguyên
<uselessCrab> lúc khởi động nó sẽ có menu để chọn
<vubuntor474> umk, chọn nhưng nó không vào đc
<uselessCrab> nó báo gì?
<vubuntor474> nó bảo nhấn Ctrl + Alt + delete
<uselessCrab> chi tiết
<vubuntor474> để kđ lại
<vubuntor474> không tìm thấy ổ đĩa, nhấn Ctrl + Alt + delete để khởi động lại
<uselessCrab> cả hai windows đều thế?
<vubuntor474> umk
<vubuntor474> chỉ vào mỗi Ubuntu
<uselessCrab> vậy file của windows vẫn còn nguyên?
<uselessCrab> các thư mục windows, program files v.v..
<vubuntor474> nguyên luôn, mình cho đĩa cài đặt vào Repair vẫn tìm thấy file kđ
<uselessCrab> hmm
<uselessCrab> chưa thấy trường hợp nào như thế này cả
<uselessCrab> chỉ duy nhất cài đè lên ổ windows mới bị
<uselessCrab> well, bỏ đĩa windows vào recovery, chọn fixboot, fixmbr
<uselessCrab> xong
<vubuntor474> nếu đè thì phải mât dữ liwwuj chứ
<vubuntor474> các ổ, với dữ liệu còn nguyên
<vubuntor474> giờ phải làm sao với cái menuboot đây, ai biết chỉ với
<vubuntor474> ???????????????//
<uselessCrab> menuboot nào...
<uselessCrab> bỏ đĩa windows vào, recovery mode, fixboot, fixmbr
<uselessCrab> đấy
<vubuntor474> mình cho đĩa win 7 vào làm rồi, nhưng cũng ko đc
<uselessCrab> không được ở đoạn nào ấy chứ
<vubuntor474> nó bảo xong rùi bảo khởi động lại nhưng rồi thì vẫn về cái menu của ubuntu
<uselessCrab> thế chưa fixboot với fixmbr đúng
<uselessCrab> nếu làm đúng thì nó sẽ vào thẳng win
<vubuntor474> giờ cụ thể hơn đc ko
<vubuntor474> mình cho đĩa win 7 vào nhé
<vubuntor474> xog chọn cái nào
<uselessCrab> haiz
<uselessCrab> .g fixmbr fixboot windows 7
<iPhenny> uselessCrab: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<iSupyBot> Title: Use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows (at support.microsoft.com)
<uselessCrab> đấy
<vubuntor474> cảm ơn bạn nhé, t làm thư rồi t hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor474> hihhi
<vubuntor474> tớ cho đĩa win 7 vào - repair computer đúng ko
 * uselessCrab không biết chính xác
<uselessCrab> chỉ biết là dùng dvd windows 7 thì sửa được
<uselessCrab> chi tiết thì link ở trên
<vubuntor474> tớ cho vào, chọn Repair xong nó nhạy một hồi xong finish
<vubuntor474> xong vẫn y như cũ
<uselessCrab> không phải repair mà là recovery
<uselessCrab> chi tiết đọc ở link trên rồi còn gì
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-15
<vubuntor816> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<iSupyBot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor956> anh cho em hoi, may tinh nha em la win7, sau khi cai them ubuntu 12.10 thi may boot thang vao ubuntu ma khong cho lua chon
<vubuntor956> em muon boot lai vao win7 thi phai lam ntn a ???
<CoconutCrab> cài đè lên win 7 mất rồi
<vubuntor176> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor176> cho em hỏi một câu với
<vubuntor176> sao em ko thấy cái Startup Application nó ở chỗ nào nhỉ, ai biết bảo em với, em mới dùng ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> để làm gì?
<vubuntor176> em thêm bớt mấy cái chương trình khởi động ấy mà
<vubuntor956> vay h phai lam sao a? cai lai win a, em lo nghich h thanh ra the nay
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor956: chắc là vậy
<CoconutCrab> vào ubuntu mà không thấy ổ của win
<CoconutCrab> thì là cài đè rồi
 * CoconutCrab không nhớ lắm vụ khởi odondjg
<vubuntor956> @@ ac, anh cho em hoi h gia ca cai lai win la bao nhieu v a?
<CoconutCrab> 0đ
<CoconutCrab> tự làm đi
<CoconutCrab> 10k cái dvd nữa
<vubuntor956> lam sao a?
<vubuntor956> co kho lam ko ?
 * CoconutCrab không biết, chưa cài bao giờ
<vubuntor176> mua đĩa về mà ghi. có 5k một cái
<vubuntor956> v du lieu mat het roi ha a ?
<vubuntor176> dữ liệu vẫn lấy đc
<vubuntor956> a cho em hoi lam sao de cuu du lieu ?
<vubuntor176> nếu ở hn thì mình giúp
<vubuntor956> em o phia nam lan
<vubuntor176> nói xem bạn biết đc những gì về vi tính rồi mình còn chỉ
 * CoconutCrab đi hóa vàng mã
<vubuntor956> da, cung bt ah, thuc ra cung mo ho chua hieu sau gi het
<vubuntor176> biết dùng hidrent boot chưa
<vubuntor956> da roi
<vubuntor176> thế thì đc
<vubuntor176> bạn muốn lấy lại dl ở ổ nào
<vubuntor956> da vay anh chi dum em cam on nhieu a, o E a
<vubuntor176> nói xem máy bạn chi làm mấy ổ, win cài ổ nào, sao lại mất dl
<vubuntor956> win o C a, ma bay h nhu a noi thi em lo cai de len win roi
<vubuntor956> nhung du lieu wan trong nam o o E
<vubuntor176> thế thì cài lại win lên ổ C là đc mà, dl sao mất đc
<vubuntor956> a, da em cam on anh, ma sao len ubuntu ko thay dl do ha a?
<vubuntor176> vậy là cài xong ubuntu rồi ah
<vubuntor956> em tao o moi cai ubuntu 14gb, roi them cai swap 2,4gb nua
<vubuntor956> da ,xong roi a
<vubuntor956> dang xai
<vubuntor176> u nhiêu
<vubuntor956> ?
<vubuntor176> bản ubuntu bao nhiêu
<vubuntor956> 12.10
<vubuntor176> ah
<vubuntor176> thế thì hiểu rồi
<vubuntor176> 12.10 khó nhằn đó
<vubuntor956> da anh chi tan tinh, em hoang la roi @@
<vubuntor176> máy mình đang chạy 3 hệ đh, XP,win7, Ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor956> v h sua cach nao day ?
<vubuntor176> vật lôn mãi với 12.10 mới chạy đc cả 3 cái
<vubuntor956> vay la do no ha a?
<vubuntor176> chuẩn
<vubuntor956> @@ eo`
<vubuntor176> 12.10 cài rất phức tạp
<vubuntor956> luc cai anh co bi giong em ko ?
<vubuntor176> giờ mình chỉ bạn làm từng bước may ra lấy lại đc
<vubuntor956> lay lai dl ha ?
<vubuntor176> umk
<vubuntor956> da, em cam on anh nhieu a
<vubuntor176> giờ cài lại win lên ổ C, vào đó mà lấy dl
<vubuntor956> da
<vubuntor956> con gi nua ko a?
<vubuntor176> nếu còn nhìn thấy ổ thì tốt
<vubuntor956> ko thay cai o nao het a@@
<vubuntor176> vào win7 coi lại mới biết
<vubuntor956> da, vay h em phai di cai lai ha a ?
<vubuntor176> cho đĩa win7 vào là biết dl có cf ko
<vubuntor956> vay h em di mua dia win7 ha a?
<vubuntor176> umk
<vubuntor956> em thay co may dua noi, dua dia win7 vao thi co may boot lai dc
<vubuntor956> @@ cai do dung o a ?
<vubuntor176> là sao
<vubuntor176> may boot là gì
<vubuntor956> co hoi boot lai dc win7
<vubuntor176> phải xem bạn cài Ubuntu như thế nào đã
<vubuntor176> giờ bạn đang dùng ubuntu chat phải ko
<vubuntor956> em chi nho la luc tao o moi thi freespace toi gan 200 gb lan
<vubuntor956> nguy hiem
<vubuntor176> cái đó ko quan trọng tại có thể nó dồn dữ liệu lại cho bạn
<vubuntor956> da, vay anh co dan gi nua ko a, de em chay di mua
<vubuntor176> giờ cho đĩa win7 vào Repair xem có tìm thấy file kđ không
<vubuntor176> biết cách repair chưa
<vubuntor956> da chua ...
<vubuntor176> trời
<vubuntor956> anh cu chi de em ghi ra giay roi lam theo
<vubuntor176> cho đĩa W7 vào- kđ từ ổ đĩa - nex - tới chỗ nó hỏi inslall đó thì dới có chứ Repair bạn click vào nó
<vubuntor956> da, ok
<vubuntor956> ... sao nua a
<vubuntor176> nó chạy mộ lúc
<vubuntor176> thấy có ổ C với chữ win 7 là ok
<vubuntor176> sau đó vào comand gõ lênh sau
<vubuntor956> da, vay neu ko co thi phai cai lai ha a?
<vubuntor176> nếu chưa bị đè thì hồi phục lại đc
<vubuntor956> da...  anh chi tiep di a
<vubuntor176> ghi lệnh này vào này
<vubuntor176> vào comand  gõ nhá
<vubuntor176> cái cửa sổ đen xì ấy
<vubuntor956> da
<vubuntor176> gõ lệnh:    bootrec /fixboot
<vubuntor176> enter
<vubuntor956> ma quan trong la lam xong co boot vao win7 dc ko a ?
<vubuntor176> được
<vubuntor176> có hai lệnh
<vubuntor956> da, sao nua anh
<vubuntor176> tiếp theo gó bootrec /fixmbr
<vubuntor956> da
<vubuntor176> thì nó sẽ vào đc win 7
<vubuntor956> da, con gi nua ko a
<vubuntor176> vào rồi thì ok
<vubuntor956> da, e cam on anh nhieu lam a, may cua ba chi, nghich v hu la chet @@
<vubuntor176> còn muốn cài Ubuntu 12.* trở lên cùng với win thì tối vào mình chỉ cho
<vubuntor956> da, cam on anh nhieu a
<vubuntor176> ko đơn giản đâu
<vubuntor176> ok
<vubuntor176> ai dùng Ubuntu 12.10 cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor176> ai dùng Ubuntu 12.10 cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor095> có bạn nào dùng Ubuntu 12.10 chưa cho mình hỏi  chút
<vubuntor095> ??????????????????????/
<vubuntor095> ??????????????????????/
<vubuntor095> có bạn nào dùng Ubuntu 12.10 chưa cho mình hỏi  chút
<vubuntor606> http://www.tienganh123.com/toeic-listening-part1-photographs/943-toeic-listening-part1-test1.html
<vubuntor606> Cách hỗ trợ trực tuyến của trang này chỉ dành cho yahoo hả các bạn?
<iSupyBot> Title: TOEIC Listening Part 1 - Test 1 » TOEIC Listening part 1: Photographs » Toeic listening (at www.tienganh123.com)
<vubuntor408> toi muon cai dcom 3g viettel
<vubuntor408> insusd dcom 3g viettel
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-16
 * CoconutCrab a(n xong
 * CoconutCrab lan lan
<vubuntor630> Em muốn hỏi anh về việc cài đặt ubuntu cho máy ạ. Phiên bản em cài là bản 12.10. Em cài bằng các boot qua usb. Em gặp một lỗi là khi nó hỏi về phân vùng ổ cứng để cài ubuntu thì nó không tìm thấy hệ điều hành của em ạ, chỉ có mỗi dòng /dev/sda thôi ạ. Hiện em đang dùng song song 2 hệ điều hành là win7 và win8, bản có bản quyền chứ kh
<vubuntor630> có ai ko ạ ???
<vubuntor379> chào anh em
<vubuntor801> may a oi cho em hoi cai. Cai phan "Kieu cai dat" cua e sao no k co muc dia~ cai` nao` het vay
<vubuntor801> Bam install thi cai' bag~ no' tat luon
<vubuntor801> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-17
<vubuntor756> may em khi mua ve co ho tro san hdh linux, nhung thang tho cai cho e cai win 7 gio khoi don len chang thay linux dau! khi mo o dia E thi van thay may file cua hdh Linux!! giup em voi...
<vubuntor855> hỏi xong quit lun
<vubuntor915> Chao! Minh dang cai ubuntu, phan Detecting file systems bij dung o Feb 17 06:09:01 ubuntu aptdaemon info: QUITTING WAS REQUESTED
<vubuntor915> co binh thuong k a
<vubuntor915> no dung o do'
<vubuntor915> lau lam r
<vubuntor915> alo co ai khong
<BugbearC1ab> hu hu
<BugbearC1ab> béo rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-10
<vubuntor696> các pro ơi giúp em với, em đang dùng touchpad cq42 trên ubuntu 12.04, tự nhiên hôm nay sờ vào nó chỉ được mỗi nút bấm bên phải thôi.
<vubuntor696> không di chuyển cảm ứng được, lỗi ở đâu vậy ah
<MangoCrab> thế windows nó có dùng được nút bên trái không?
<vubuntor696> em không dùng windows, em cài ubuntu thôi, lúc mới mua máy, windows vẫn chạy bình thường. mà lúc cài ubuntu nó cũng chạy bình thường mà
<MangoCrab> biết đâu nó hỏng phần cứng
<vubuntor696> em mở trình điều khiển chuột lên, thì phần touchpad bị mất, không còn nữa, vậy em phải làm sao đây
<MangoCrab> thử dùng live usb ubuntu xem nó có chạy không
<vubuntor696> em cài ubuntu mới được có 1 tuần, mà lại dở chứng như thế này thì mệt thật, Pro xem có distro nào họ ubuntu không giới thiệu cho em
<MangoCrab> ubuntu là tốt rồi
<MangoCrab> biết đâu hỏng phần cứng thì sao
<vubuntor696> đang có nhiệt huyết về ubuntu, bây giờ lại được nút bên trái nữa rồi, còn phần cảm ứng thì không được
<MangoCrab> thế chắc là nó bị nước vô
<vubuntor696> vậy để xem phần cứng nó bị hỏng thì dùng lệnh gì
<MangoCrab> dùng thử cái synclient xem
<vubuntor696> ~$ lshw  WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. cq42hh                         description: Computer     width: 64 bits     capabilities: vsyscall32   *-core        description: Motherboard        physical id: 0      *-memory           description: System memory           physical id: 0           size: 3857MiB      *-cpu           product: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz           vendor: Intel C
<MangoCrab> gì vậy
<MangoCrab> chắc nước vô touchpad thôi
<MangoCrab> kệ nó đi, lúc sau nó chạy ấy ma
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-11
<vubuntor076> hi mọi người, cho mình hỏi chút mình dùng chương trình win32diskimanager để chép file lubuntu.img lên thẻ nhớ và chạy, mình cài đầy đủ chương trình lên bản lubuntu này rồi, giờ muốn chuyển bản lubuntu trên thẻ nhớ thành file img để cài lên các thẻ nhớ khác thì dùng chương trình gì vậy các bạn
<OfficeCrap> làm được nhưng mất công lắm
<vubuntor076> ???
<OfficeCrap> thì nó phức tạp thôi
<vubuntor076> bạn hướng dẫn sơ qua hoặc chỉ link nào hướng dẫn cũng đc
<OfficeCrap> mmm, tốt nhất bạn tìm xem trên google vì giờ mình cũng chả có link
<OfficeCrap> còn sơ qua thì là nén cái nội dung trên kia thành 1 file squashfs
<OfficeCrap> cài grub vào
<OfficeCrap> cài phân vùng vào
<OfficeCrap> chỉnh sửa lại file hệ thống
<OfficeCrap> v.v...
<OfficeCrap> một lố nữa
<OfficeCrap> rất lằng nhằng
 * Stanley00 thấy win32diskimanager thì khó clone lắm :(
 * Stanley00 thấy *cài đặt đàng hoàng* vô một cái thẻ nhớ, rồi dùng dd để clone coi bộ tiện hơn
<vubuntor076> mình cũng chưa rõ lắm, mình cũng dùng ubuntu lệnh để chép file .img lên thẻ nhớ và dùng được nhưng dùng  win32diskimanager  thấy tiện hơn
<vubuntor076> bản lubuntu trên thẻ nhớ chạy ok rồi, giờ chỉ muốn lưu lại thành bản .img để dùng cho các thẻ nhớ khác thôi
<vubuntor076> "dùng dd để clone" là dùng cái gì vậy bạn ?
<OfficeCrap> không
<OfficeCrap> chuyển sang bản .img rất mệt
<OfficeCrap> tốt nhất là không làm
<Stanley00> cái kiểu bạn đang dùng, nó sẽ dùng tạm bộ nhớ để cài chương trình, rồi mapping tùm lum, khó điều khiển lắm. khởi động lại cũng mất thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: "dd" là cái lênhj để *clone* đấy, nhưng phải *cài đàng hoàng* mới clone bằng dd được
<n0bawk> mv abc.xyz xxx.img
<n0bawk> done huh?
<vubuntor076> thế có cách nào chuyển bản lubuntu trên thẻ nhớ mình đang dùng thành 1 file, rồi dùng file này chép lên thẻ nhớ khác và dùng thôi ko ?
<n0bawk> man dd
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: "làm được nhưng mất công lắm"
<Dynamo> để biết thêm chi tiết, vui lòng tra cứu thông tin về dd
<Dynamo> và tất nhiên không có bản tiếng Việt :3
<vubuntor076> hì, mất công thì không sợ, sợ ko làm nổi thôi, để mình tìm hiểu thêm về dd
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: cách thì OfficeCrap cũng đã nói rồi, cách của /me thì dễ hơn. và cách của OfficeCrap thì chưa có đụng tới dd :(
<OfficeCrap> à
<OfficeCrap> không
<Stanley00> vubuntor076: bạn chịu khó đọc lại mấy dòng nãy giờ mợi người viết đi
<OfficeCrap> copy thẻ nhớ thì khác
<OfficeCrap> dd thôi nhưng phải biết block count
<Stanley00> nhưng mà cái thẻ nhớ, với cái system bạn vubuntor076 đang có nó đâu có liên quan gì với nhau đâu, cái thẻ nhớ thì y như cái file img ban đầu thôi
<n0bawk> cái thằng kia giống như dd thôi mà >:3
<n0bawk> chẳng qua là dd cho win >:3
<Stanley00> thì đó, giờ bạn kia *setup* đủ thứ, và muốn clone cái đủ thứ, và muốn clone cái này qua các thẻ khác :(
<n0bawk> cần gì biết block count đâu nhỉ?
<n0bawk> dd ra rồi resize lại sau cũng đc mà?
<OfficeCrap> đỡ mất công thôi
 * n0bawk thấy rpi có cái script của khỉ gì ấn cái roẹt là xong
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: dùng dd
<_Tux_> dd ngược lại là được =))
<_Tux_> cơ mà USB dung lượng mà bé hơn cái bạn tạo img
<_Tux_> thì xác định :3
<n0bawk> resize partition rồi dd :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: bạn ấy mà làm đc vậy
<_Tux_> thì đã dd được từ lâu
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn làm gì mà trên facebook lại bị nói kìa :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: hỏi mấy bạn ấy ubuntu có lợi thế gì
<_Tux_> rồi các bạn ấy tự ái ấy mà
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> hỏi thế thôi, chứ /me cũng có theo dõi hết mà :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: hài vkl
<_Tux_> hỏi "bạn có thành tích gì chưa mà nói =))"
<Stanley00> bọn trẻ bây giờ manh động thật :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: thì có bạn vừa tốt nghiệp
<_Tux_> đi làm rồi vào phán ngay câu đấy
<_Tux_> cười đau cả bụng
<Stanley00> chịu, /me hết cười nổi mấy bạn trẻ này rồi...
 * Stanley00 giờ già rồi... hụ hụ
<_Tux_> LOL
 * _Tux_ đang tìm chỗ để copy đống file record từ TV
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-12
<vubuntor499> Các pro ơi giúp lấy lại biểu tượng loa với, hôm qua nghịch nghợm cài giao diện kubuntu-desktop, thấy không đẹp lại remover nó đi, xong rồi biểu tượng loa mất luôn, bây giờ muốn lấy lại thì làm sao
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-13
<vubuntor029> các pro chỉ giúp mất biểu tượng loa trên ubuntu 12.04, lấy lại thì vào đâu ah.
<vubuntor029> loa loa, có pro nào ở đấy không, xin chỉ giúp với,
<vubuntor029> các pro chỉ giúp mất biểu tượng loa trên ubuntu 12.04, lấy lại thì vào đâu ah.
<vubuntor029> mọi khi khởi động vào vẫn còn, hôm nay khởi động lại không thâý nó nữa,
<vubuntor029> chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu rồi,
<vubuntor029> chỉ dùng 1 distro này thôi, windows bị loại bỏ rồi.
<vubuntor029> các pro giúp với,
<vubuntor029> các pro giúp với, lấy lại biểu tượng loa trên start bar
<vubuntor029> lấy lại biểu tượng loa trên ubuntu giúp với.
<kid__> vubuntor029: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=6552
<SuperLuserv2> [ Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam • Xem chủ đề - Phục hồi biểu tượng loa, mạng trên bảng điều khiển? ] - forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'kid__' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<vubuntor757> mấy anh cho em hỏi , lâp trính c-shell muốn nhận biết giá trị nhập vào là số hay chữ thì phải làm sao ạ.:(
<OfficeCrab> regex
<vubuntor757> REGEX là sao anh.:(,anh có thể chỉ rõ cho em không anh
<OfficeCrab> ---> google?
<Dynamo> cái này bạn phải tự tìm hiểu thôi, lập trình mà nhờ ng khác viết sẵn cho mình là điều k thể
 * OfficeCrab nghe thế xấu hổ quay đi
<NeptuneHiP> hello
<NeptuneHiP> co ai o day k a?
<_electr0n_> hê lô NeptuneHiP :D
<NeptuneHiP> e xaif backtrack 5r3
<NeptuneHiP> h cai go tieng viet kieu chi a
<NeptuneHiP> tra len thi trang wiki page minh die r
<_electr0n_> có cái này nè
<_electr0n_> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<NeptuneHiP> nhg tra unikey tren do k thay
<NeptuneHiP> qua day cho nhanh =)))))
<_electr0n_> cài ibus-unikey
<NeptuneHiP> e cai r
<NeptuneHiP> nhg kb cau hinh ntn
<_electr0n_> http://fisama.wordpress.com/2010/06/09/go-tieng-viet-voi-ibus-unikey-tren-ubuntu/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Gõ Tiếng Việt Với IBus-Unikey Trên Ubuntu | Fisama's Weblog ] - fisama.wordpress.com
<NeptuneHiP> im-switch -s ibus
<NeptuneHiP> No system wide default defined just for locale en_US .
<NeptuneHiP> Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM.
<NeptuneHiP> update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus for xinput-all_ALL not registered, not setting.
<Stanley00> sao nhiều bạn lại search lạ vậy nhỉ? gõ tiếng việt thì phải search "gõ tiếng việt", sao lại cứ đi search "unikey" nhỉ?
<NeptuneHiP> don gian vi unikey da qua noi tieng :)
<_Tux_> NeptuneHiP: xài BT
<_Tux_> mà đếu cài nổi ibus
<_Tux_> thì đi chết đi
<_Tux_> =)
<Stanley00> phải vậy nó mới giống hét cơ chứ :))
<NeptuneHiP> h e dinhs looix nayf
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.862 [notice] Tor v0.2.4.20 (git-0d50b03673670de6) running on Linux with Libevent 1.4.13-stable and OpenSSL 0.9.8k.
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.862 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.862 [notice] Read configuration file "/etc/tor/torrc".
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.878 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.878 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.879 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<SuperLuserv2> [ Download Tor ] - www.torproject.org
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 13 21:30:44.879 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<NeptuneHiP> bác nào giúp e đc hem?
<vubuntor418> các anh các chị cho em hỏi 1 tý kiên thức ạ
<vubuntor418> ví dụ như em cần gửi 1 id lên server VD: http://localhost/?id=10
<vubuntor418> và server gửi lại dữ liệu cho em bằng html, hay xml,... về id tương ứng này
<vubuntor418> đây có thể xem là API không ạ
<vubuntor418> các anh giúp em với, hic
<Dynamo> vubuntor418: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giao_di%E1%BB%87n_l%E1%BA%ADp_tr%C3%ACnh_%E1%BB%A9ng_d%E1%BB%A5ng
<SuperLuserv2> [ Giao diện lập trình ứng dụng – Wikipedia tiếng Việt ] - vi.wikipedia.org
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-14
<ValentineCrab> spam vl :-\
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.466 [notice] Tor v0.2.4.20 (git-0d50b03673670de6) running on Linux with Libevent 1.4.13-stable and OpenSSL 0.9.8k.
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.467 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.483 [notice] Read configuration file "/etc/tor/torrc".
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.543 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.547 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.549 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<SuperLuserv2> [ Download Tor ] - www.torproject.org
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.552 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<NeptuneHiP> k ai giups ddc e af
<_Tux_> NeptuneHiP: clgt
<_Tux_> NeptuneHiP: gõ Tiếng Việt có dấu cho nó người lớn đi
<NeptuneHiP> đây
<NeptuneHiP> =.=
<NeptuneHiP> e 15t vẫn tính trẻ con đc
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.466 [notice] Tor v0.2.4.20 (git-0d50b03673670de6) running on Linux with Libevent 1.4.13-stable and OpenSSL 0.9.8k.
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.467 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.483 [notice] Read configuration file "/etc/tor/torrc".
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.543 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<_Tux_> NeptuneHiP: tiếp theo là dùng Windows đi
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.547 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<SuperLuserv2> [ Download Tor ] - www.torproject.org
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.549 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<NeptuneHiP> Feb 14 17:56:21.552 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<_Tux_> chứ dùng BT
<NeptuneHiP> nâu
<NeptuneHiP> win 7 h lag òi
<_Tux_> nó nguy hiểm lắm
<_Tux_> :3
 * _Tux_ cười cười
<_Tux_> NeptuneHiP: đừng có paste log kiểu đấy
<_Tux_> nếu hem muốn bị kick & ban
<_Tux_> ok?
<_Tux_> tiếp theo
<_Tux_> đọc Smart Question đi
<_Tux_> !sq
<ubot2`> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<SuperLuserv2> [ Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam • Xem chủ đề - Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? ] - forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<ValentineCrab> :-\
<vubuntor222> các pro chỉ giúp lấy lại biểu tượng loa trên khay hệ thống với
<vubuntor222> trong ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor222> tự nhiên nó mất, bây giờ muốn tăng chính volume cứ toàn phải bấm phím nóng, chán quá
<ValentineCrab> bạn lên forum hỏi xem
<ValentineCrab> cái đấy thuộc về indicator
<ValentineCrab> chỉnh trong dconf
<ValentineCrab> chi tiết lên forum chắc có người nhớ
 * ValentineCrab không có ubuntu để thử ngay
<vubuntor860> chỉnh như thế nào, mình khởi động dconf lên, nhưng không biết chỗ nào
<ValentineCrab> dconf-editor
<ValentineCrab> tìm tìm trong mấy cái mục của unity
<ValentineCrab> có thể có phần loa lủng
<ValentineCrab> chắc là com -> canonical -> unity gì đó
<ValentineCrab> .g restore volume setting bar dconf ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> ValentineCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195988/how-can-i-remove-launcher-drive-icons
<ValentineCrab> .g restore volume speaker dconf ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> ValentineCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126411/volume-and-other-indicators-disappeared-in-the-classic-desktop
<ValentineCrab> .g restore volume indicator dconf ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> ValentineCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126411/volume-and-other-indicators-disappeared-in-the-classic-desktop
<ValentineCrab> mmm
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-15
<vubuntor169> hi
<vubuntor169> help my
<OfficeCrap> no can't do
<vubuntor169> oi muon cai open suse nhung ko cai duoc
<OfficeCrap> please state your problem in English
<vubuntor169> I can't sentup opensuse 13.1
<OfficeCrap> details please?
<vubuntor169> i can't hard drive partition
<OfficeCrap> how is your partition layout?
<vubuntor169> I've direction of hard drive partitions
<vubuntor169> link guide hard drive partition
<OfficeCrap> and at which part did you stuck?
<vubuntor169> link setup opensuse
<vubuntor169> ok
<vubuntor169> help
<OfficeCrap> ?
<vubuntor169> link guide hard drive partition
<OfficeCrap> why don't you just use Ubuntu?
<vubuntor488> hi
<vubuntor488> link instruction openSUSE 13.1
<OfficeCrap> why don't you just use Ubuntu?
<vubuntor488> because ubuntu interfaces problem to use
<OfficeCrap> you can install GNOME/KDE on Ubuntu
<OfficeCrap> Opensuse uses GNOME/KDE too
<vubuntor488> do now
<vubuntor488> link instruction openSUSE 13.1
<OfficeCrap> this is #ubuntu-vn channel
<OfficeCrap> we don't know about other distro
<vubuntor488> thanks
<vubuntor345> mấy anh anh em cài bây giờ cài ubuntu 12.04 mà trước khi cài em có 2 ổ C và D em cài vào C thì đổi HDH rồi nhưng trong ổ D em có dữ liệu thì cho em hỏi nó còn nắm ở đó không vậy
<vubuntor345> bây giờ em cài ubuntu 12.04 mà trước khi cài em có 2 ổ C và D em cài vào C thì đổi HDH rồi nhưng trong ổ D em có dữ liệu thì cho em hỏi nó còn nắm ở đó không vậy
<NeptuneHiP> còn
<vubuntor345> tks anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor345: linux không kí hiệu là ổ là C hay D
<_Tux_> nêu tư duy như bạn thì có thể mất dữ liệu bất cứ lúc nào :3
<vubuntor345> vậy cái dữ liệu trong ổ D trong win 7 trước khi cài linux nó nằm ở đâu anh nhỉ
<_Tux_> hỏi thế thì ai mà trả lời được
<vubuntor345> ý em là sau khi cài linux xong thì dữ liệu em để trong ổ D cũ nó sẽ nằm ở đâu trong linux
<_Tux_> nó sẽ vẫn nằm ở chỗ cũ nếu cài đặt đúng
<_Tux_> còn nói là ở đâu thì mặc định nó không được mount
<_Tux_> nên không có đường dẫn cụ thể
<_Tux_> khi mount bằng File Manager thì mặc định nó ở /media/<user-name>/<partition-label>
<vubuntor345> dạ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-10
<vubuntor836> cho em hỏi: em cài phần mềm ubuntu song song với windows xp, nhưng do trong quá trình phân vùng ổ đĩa, em thao tác sai 1 bước nên khi khởi động lại thì máy vào thẳng Ubuntu mà ko hiện giao diện Boot menu để chọn HĐH, có cách nào để khắc phục ko ạ? Xin cám ơn
<Stanley00> "thao tác sai 1 bước" <= sai cái gì? VÀ sai so với cái gì?
<vubuntor836> thao tác tạo phân vùng swap area, thay vì ở mục Type for the new partition: chọn Logical, thì em lại chọn Primary
<Stanley00> " VÀ sai so với cái gì?"/url nào?
<vubuntor836> thì em chỉ làm sai bước đó thôi
<Stanley00> ý mình là bạn làm theo hướng dẫn ở đâu? @@
<vubuntor836> à, làm theo hướng dẫn trong topthuthuat.com
<vubuntor836> http://topthuthuat.com/thu-thuat-ubuntu/cach-cai-dat-dual-song-song-ubuntu-va-window-7-8
<SuperLuserv3> [ Cách cài đặt song song Ubuntu 14.04 và Window 7, 8 ] - topthuthuat.com
<Stanley00> thế chỗ chọn cài đặt, bạn chọn cái nào? "Something Else" hay "Erase disk and Install Ubuntu."?
<vubuntor836> something else
<Stanley00> okay, vậy giờ bạn chạy 2 lệnh này rồi paste output lên pastebin.com nhé
<Stanley00> sudo fdisk -l và sudo blkid
<Stanley00> !paste
<vubuntor836> ok, cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor224> Stanley00: anh gửi lại đoạn mã hồi nãy cho em đi, hồi nãy em có hỏi về cách sửa lỗi khi ko mở đc Boot menu mà máy vào thẳng Ubuntu, xin cảm ơn
<Stanley00> <Stanley00> okay, vậy giờ bạn chạy 2 lệnh này rồi paste output lên pastebin.com nhé
<Stanley00> <Stanley00> sudo fdisk -l và sudo blkid
<vubuntor224> ok, cám ơn anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: paste lên đó xong thì dán url vào đây nhá
<vubuntor224> url là gì vậy anh? có phải cái output ko?
<Stanley00> url hoặc link hoặc địa chỉ trang web ... :(
<vubuntor224> http://pastebin.com/UAnauxLv
<SuperLuserv3> [ ubuntu - Pastebin.com ] - pastebin.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: bạn chạy thêm lệnh này rồi paste output vào đây luôn nhé     df -h | grep '/$'
<vubuntor224> nó đây anh: /dev/sda1       294G  7.8G  271G   3% /
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: rồi, xong nhé, chia buồn là bạn đã mất toàn bộ dữ liệu. xong
<vubuntor224> vậy phải cài lại từ đầu hả anh?
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: nó giống như là bạn format toàn bộ ổ cứng và cài ubuntu vậy đó, còn giải quyết tiếp theo thế nào thì tùy bạn
<vubuntor224> ok, cám ơn anh nhiều
<Stanley00> không có chi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-11
<vubuntor874> chào các bác ! em newbie có thể hỏi một số vấn đề liên quan đến lập trình được không ?
<Stanley00> đây là nơi support Ubuntu, nếu câu hỏi có liên quan thì còn có thể xem xét
<vubuntor874> tạo một file .exe tren ubuntu bang gcc như thế nào ạ ?
<Stanley00> 1. Linux không chạy được file exe
<Stanley00> 2. Linux không phân biệt file theo đuôi
<Stanley00> 3. gcc source.c -o runable ; chmod +x runable; ./runable <= biên dịch, tạo quyền thực thi, và chạy
<vubuntor874> không phải là chạy, nếu chạy thì có thể dùng wine, ý em là sau khi viết code xong rồi đóng gói thành 1 file exe ấy
<Stanley00> vì điều 1. nên gcc không tạo được file .exe. over
<vubuntor874> vậy tại sao nhiều người vẫn dùng ubuntu để lập trình, eclipse có thể tạo không ?
<Stanley00> lập trình không nhất thiết phải build, và cũng không nhất thiết phải build ra exe. Mình thì chả thấy nhiều người dùng ubuntu/linux đâu, bạn có thấy ai thì hỏi thẳng người đó sẽ hay hơn
<Stanley00> và trên linux không tạo được exe, trừ khi cross-compile
<vubuntor874> hầu như chả quen biết ai là dân lập trình cả, không có bạn dùng linux luôn :)
<Stanley00> vậy sao bạn dám kết luận "nhiều người vẫn dùng ubuntu để lập trình"? @@
<vubuntor874> cho em hỏi thêm câu nữa bắt đầu học lập trình thì mình nên học như thế nào ?
<vubuntor874> tại thấy trên internet thì nhiều còn bạn bè thì hoàn toàn không
<Stanley00> vubuntor874: học cách tự thân vận động đi
<CoconutCrab> hue
<CoconutCrab> đây là cái bạn nvidia 630 à?
<vubuntor874> okay !
<vubuntor874> 630 gi ?
<CoconutCrab> không phải hả
<CoconutCrab> thế thì thui
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: sn bị ám ảnh 630 à? =]]
<vubuntor874> chuyện gì vui xảy ra à ? =]]
<vubuntor641> lam on cho minh hoi ngu cai nha
<vubuntor641> #include <stdio.h> #include <conio.h> int main() {     float a,b;     printf("nhap vao he so a:");     scanf("%d" ,&a);     if (a/2==0)         printf("a la so chan");     else         printf("a la so le");     getch();     return 0; } code nay sai cho nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor641: chỗ này chỉ support Ubuntu bạn nhé, không có code ở đây
<vubuntor641> chi gium cai di ma
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, đó là luật rồi
<quydo> a%2 bạn ơi :D
<Stanley00> quydo: biên dịch không được chứ không phải lỗi logic :P
<quydo> bạn kia đang hỏi sai cơ mà @Stanley00 :P
<vubuntor641> ban stanley noi chac dung roi do, minh viet code tinh so chan va le
<vubuntor641> sao nhap code dung ma may khong bien dich duoc thi lam sao ? tren ubuntu ay
<Stanley00> code đó "sai" nhé
<vubuntor641> sai cho nao ban ?
<Stanley00> "vubuntor641: chỗ này chỉ support Ubuntu bạn nhé, không có code ở đây"
<vubuntor641> ban co facebook rieng khong cho minh hoi luon di :v
<Stanley00> vubuntor641: dòm cái tab màu đỏ dùm cái
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-12
<vubuntor994> hi everyone
<vubuntor546> mấy ad ơi, trang ask sao ko vào được nữa vậy??
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-13
<vubuntor648> Mấy anh cho em hỏi làm sao biết là crad màn hình đã chạy trên ubuntu ạ?
<Stanley00> màn hình có hiển thị không? đúng độ phân giải không?
<vubuntor648> đúng ạ
<vubuntor648> ý em là card ròi ấy
<Stanley00> vậy là nhận rồi... thế đi cho khỏi lăn tăn :P
<vubuntor648> nó tự nhận hế cả 2 card luôn rồi đó hả anh
<vubuntor846> hi !
<vubuntor846> ?? có ai k ?
<Stanley00> yes?
<vubuntor846> Ubuntu của tôi hay bị treo máy ?
<vubuntor846> can u help me ?
<Stanley00> treo là treo thế nào?
<vubuntor846> sử dụng 1 time tự treo
<vubuntor846> chỉ còn cách tắt nóng
<vubuntor846> k bik có do xung đột ông nào vs ông nào k
<vubuntor846> hay do main, hdd :(
<Stanley00> đầu tiên là viết tiếng việt có dấu đàng hoàng đã rồi tính tiếp nhé.
<Stanley00> bạn theo hướng dẫn ở đây và tự check nhé http://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<SuperLuserv3> [ bug reporting - What should I do when Ubuntu freezes? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<vubuntor846> bạn là người việt nam hay người Đức ?
<vubuntor846> you use google translate ?
<Stanley00> yep. google translate :P
<vubuntor846> good job :D
<vubuntor846> I think the error by hdd
<Stanley00> vubuntor846: see the link I posted above? Read all in that page, please.
<vubuntor846> :D
<vubuntor527> có ai biết lệnh để restart lại bản cài đặt ban đầu không ?
<MrTuxHdb> sudo rm -rf /*
<MrTuxHdb> trả HDD lại tráng thái ban đầu
<MrTuxHdb> clear all data
<vubuntor527> ok cám ơn
<vubuntor527> tại mình sử dụng nó hay bị treo máy
<vubuntor527> nên gây ức chế
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor527: lol
<MrTuxHdb> đừng có chạy lệnh trên kia
<MrTuxHdb> xóa hết data cmnl đấy
<vubuntor527> bik mà
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor527: dùng windows đi
<MrTuxHdb> nói thật cmnl
<vubuntor527> nên đang tìm cách khắc phục :D
<vubuntor527> dùng win thì nói làm gì :(
<vubuntor527> đang nghĩ là lỗi do HDD or main á
<vubuntor527> vì cũng bản đó mà 1 số máy k sao
<MrTuxHdb> đếu liên quan
<MrTuxHdb> vì chạy ổn hay không tùy phần cứng chứ bản đó hay bản nào cũng thế
 * MrTuxHdb dùng Windows suốt
<MrTuxHdb> có sao đếu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> đếu admin giờ xài MacOS cmnr
<vubuntor527> :D
<vubuntor527> cơ bản là doanh nghiệp k có crack win đc =))
<vubuntor527> nên xài linux
<MrTuxHdb> thôi xin
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> tôi doanh nghiệp cmn đây
<MrTuxHdb> windows bản quyền vứt đầy cty
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng cả cty xài windows lậu
<vubuntor527> @@
<vubuntor527> xài lậu k sợ à
<MrTuxHdb> sợ gì?
<vubuntor527> đúng nhĩ có gì đâu mà sợ :))
<MrTuxHdb> đéo mịa
<MrTuxHdb> thiếu chó gi doanh nghiệp
<MrTuxHdb> lúc tụi nó xuống kiểm tra
<vubuntor527> ông làm cty nào ?
<MrTuxHdb> các bố cài ubuntu cái thể loại vào để chống chế
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung vụ bản quyền ở VN nó nhảm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor527: nói ra để làm gì?
<MrTuxHdb> mình chỉ thấy các bạn lo quá đà thôi
<MrTuxHdb> có ý thức vụ đó là tốt
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng chuyển đổi rồi cả cty lộn tùng phèo vì Word/Excel vỡ định dạng, chữ nghĩa báo giá gửi đi đối tác đếu đọc được
<MrTuxHdb> thì bằng nhau
<vubuntor527> :D
<vubuntor527> thiệt chứ xài linux cho end-user cực quá
<vubuntor527> mở nên ng dùng k bik xóa vs bấm bậy bạ IT lại đuối
<MrTuxHdb> thì linux theo quan điểm của mình dành cho server thôi
<MrTuxHdb> linux cho desktop chỉ áp dụng được ở một số ít trường hợp
<MrTuxHdb> quầy tra cứu thông tin trường học
<MrTuxHdb> một số doanh nghiệp sử dụng ERP nền tảng web
<MrTuxHdb> (Viettel là ví dụ)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor527: Windows bạn dùng AD
<MrTuxHdb> quản lý theo domain
<MrTuxHdb> thánh bố user làm được gì
<vubuntor527> ừm
<vubuntor527> win thì nói gì nữa
<vubuntor527> linux thì phải chạy từng máy :(
<MrTuxHdb> linux cũng có thể xài AD/LDAP được
<MrTuxHdb> tất nhiên là đếu có vụ deploy msi như windows
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> cũng chả có policy
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên windows ftw
<vubuntor527> :D
<vubuntor527> bữa firefox 35.0 bị đơ vs k click chuột phải đc
<vubuntor527> tưởng gì ai dè xung đột :(
<vubuntor527> chán linux
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor527: bậy
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung là bạn hiện tại đếu hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> nên thôi
<MrTuxHdb> back to windows
<MrTuxHdb> end story
<vubuntor527> :))
<vubuntor469> chào mấy ad mình mới cài ubuntu ! tìm cách chỉnh mấy nút xóa,thu nhỏ cửa sổ qua phải sao không được vậy ?
<vubuntor205> co ai ho tro khong vay ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> Tết cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> về quê ăn Tết đi
<vubuntor205> =))) thon the ! giup gium cai nay cai ban oi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-15
<vubuntor002> phân vùng ext4 của mình có cái chìa khóa ở đằng trước là thế nào ạ @@
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-16
<vubuntor803> cho em hỏi có ad nào lập trình c trên linux ko vậy ?
<stk> sao sao
<CoconutCrab> ko
<lewtds> vubuntor803: http://ngochin.com/2014/08/15/lap-trinh-c-tren-linux-the-hard-way/
<CoconutCrab> dụ dỗ trẻ em vậy
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor803> em chạy dc helloworld nhưng khi làm thư viện lại báo lỗi thiếu thư viện stdlib.h
<vubuntor803> dù tìm lỗi mà ko thấy
<MrTuxHdb> học python đi
<vubuntor803> e cài cả gcc va g++ rùi
<MrTuxHdb> hello world cho dễ
<MrTuxHdb> rust cũng đc
<MrTuxHdb> golang càng ngon
<vubuntor803> ko em dân dt ko phải cntt
<CoconutCrab> cái câu include viết như thế nào?
<lewtds> vubuntor803: bạn upload cái file bị lỗi đó lên http://gist.github.com đi
<CoconutCrab> dùng < > hay " "?
<vubuntor803> <>
<CoconutCrab> có .h hử
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> bỏ thử coi
 * CoconutCrab lâu lắm rồi chả sờ vào
<MrTuxHdb> C thì phải có .h
<MrTuxHdb> vì... sách nó dạy thế
<vubuntor803> Wrox_-_Beginning_Linux_Programming_4th_Edition_(2008)
<lewtds> phải có .h vì nó là tên file = )
<vubuntor803> sách em đanglàm theo đây
<lewtds> còn C++ k có .h vì cái file đấy trong C++ literally là k có đuôi
<CoconutCrab> thế đang compile C hay C++ :v
<lewtds> hình như vì ông Bjarn muốn tách biệt hệ thống module khỏi filesystem abstraction
<CoconutCrab> cài build essential rồi chứ?
<vubuntor803> rùi
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ :3
<vubuntor803> em cài xong vô file đó thì ko thấy thư viện stdlib thật
<lewtds> upload cái file đấy lên xem nào
<CoconutCrab> :-3
<lewtds> chắc trong đấy có hàng :-3
<vubuntor293> em dung mv vua vao = lai
<Stanley00> vubuntor293: đuôi file code là .c hay .cpp và bạn build bằng gcc hay g++ vậy?
<vubuntor293> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/732747e899e85c126680
<vubuntor293> em hoi ve lap trinh c tren linux day
<vubuntor293> ko biet em up the dung ko
<vubuntor293> em build =gcc
<lewtds> *stdlib
<lewtds> chứ k phải stlib
<CoconutCrab> lel
<CoconutCrab> :v
<lewtds> vubuntor293: với cả gist cho phép up nhiều file
<vubuntor293> thu vien *stdlib.h ak
<lewtds> nếu viết đúng tên file thì còn có tô màu syntax nữa
<vubuntor293> em ko biet dung cai do :) nen gop het vo lun
<vubuntor293> em them * van sai
<vubuntor293> em go "gcc -c program.c " va no bao loi terminal vi ko co thu vien stdlib
<vubuntor293> con bai helloworld thi ko dung thi vien nay bien dich xong chay lun
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<MrTuxHdb> :troll-face:
<CoconutCrab> * nào :v
<vubuntor293> em lam y het theo vidu cua cuon sach beginning linux programing 4th ma
<vubuntor293> trang do la trang 45
<vubuntor293> phan static lib
<CoconutCrab> bỏ cái * đi
<CoconutCrab> stdlib thôi
<CoconutCrab> viết sai chính tả kìa
<vubuntor293> khong trong code ko co
<vubuntor293> ko luc nay co ad nao go la *stdlib ma
<CoconutCrab> stdlib thôi
<CoconutCrab> bỏ cái * đi
<vubuntor293> e bo rui van bao loi ko co
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor293> ak em biet loi rui
<vubuntor293> thank ad coconutcrab
<vubuntor293> thank cac ad nhiu
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: phũ chưa
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> mệt ghê =
<thuanvo> hello
<thuanvo> can you help me?
<lewtds> hi
<lewtds> sure
<lewtds> please state your problem
<thuanvo> my ubuntu couldn't update
<CoconutCrab> seems legit
<stk> veri
<stk> let me email khanhpt
<stk> time to reboot the ask
<thuanvo> ubuntu vn thì liệu có người VN không nhỉ??
<lewtds> haha toàn người Việt mà
<thuanvo> toàn người Việt thì liệu có nói tiếng việt không ???? :v
<lewtds> ^
<thuanvo> lewtds liệu có phải là lewtds không ạ!!
<vubuntor935> người việt ở đây nói tiếng chim, k nói tiếng việt :)
 * CoconutCrab ôm vubuntor935 xèo xèo
<vubuntor935> Æ¡
<thuanvo> nói tiếng chim thì liệu có phải là chim không ạ
<thuanvo> mới lần đầu chat IRC
<thuanvo> thấy vui vui
<CoconutCrab> dzui dzui
<thuanvo> kkkkk
<thuanvo> IRC chat chi vậy mấy bác
<vubuntor935> người ta bảo IRC lỗi thời mờ, saok fb hay zalo đi
<thuanvo> vậy fb bác là j
<vubuntor935> em hẻm dùng gì ngoài IRC
<thuanvo> max xạo
<vubuntor935> anhth?
<vubuntor935> hum nay có bác khách zui zị
<thuanvo> có người phát hiện
<thuanvo> chạy đây
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-17
<vubuntor136> 2
<Stanley00> 3
<vubuntor136> chúc mừng năm mới Bính Thân
<CoconutCrab> ok
<vubuntor136> kô ai hỏi gì sao????
<CoconutCrab> có người vừa hỏi đấy
<vubuntor136> hay
<vubuntor823> làm cách nào để không bị rách hình ảnh khi cuộn nhanh trên ubuntu?. Cụ thể là lúc làm việc trên firefox khi cuộn thanh cuộn dọc thường bị rách hình ảnh/
<CoconutCrab> card đồ họa của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor823> amd hd8750m bác ạ
<vubuntor823> intel hd graphic
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng card của intel thôi
<CoconutCrab> tắt cái amd đi
<vubuntor823> tắt bằng cách nào ạ?
<CoconutCrab> vào bios tắt đi ấy
<vubuntor823> ok, thanks bác
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-18
<hrecx> khi mình dùng dd để tạo file img thì nó copy từng block một, vậy nó có thể copy cả dữ liệu bị xóa(chưa locate) trong đó không nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> dd nguồn từ đâu chứ?
<hrecx> nguồn từ một phân vùng hdd
<CoconutCrab> thì nó sẽ copy hết qua
<CoconutCrab> cái phân vùng đó có gì nó sẽ cóp qua y hệt
<hrecx> hình như nó không copy được dữ liệu đã xóa từ sdd bạn nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> copy hết
<CoconutCrab> cái ảnh đĩa có gì nó sẽ copy sang như vậy
<hrecx> mình cám ơn bạn nhiều :)\
<CoconutCrab> okay, không có chi
<vubuntor886> hello
<lewtds> hi
<vubuntor886> mình cần giúp đỡ về connect internet.
<vubuntor886> minh dung ping 8.8.8.8 thì nhận đc
<vubuntor886> connect: Network is unreachable
<vubuntor886> mình dung mạng ethernet
<lewtds> máy khác có bị k?
<vubuntor886> k. mỗi máy mình
<CrySoMuchTUX> good
<lewtds> bạn chạy lệnh ip addr, copy nội dung hiển thị ra, paste vào https://gist.github.com rồi đưa lên đây xem
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/C%C3%A0i-%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t-tr%C3%AAn-m%C3%A1y-%E1%BA%A3o-VirtualBox
<lewtds> anyone?
<CrySoMuchTUX> lewtds: how to?
<lewtds> yeah
<lewtds> hướng dẫn chọn image, tải từ mirror nào nhanh, cài xong thì cài thêm guest additions
<CrySoMuchTUX> nhiều thế
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-19
<vubuntor432> vps ubuntu là có phần cứng không?
<CoconutCrab> có phần cứng là sao cơ?
<vubuntor432> vps nó quảng cáo là ram 4gb, bộ nhớ 180gb
<CoconutCrab> nếu là VPS thì là máy ảo thôi
<CoconutCrab> 'V' cơ mà
<vubuntor432> như vps window nó có chip intel
<CoconutCrab> mình không hiểu ý bạn?
<vubuntor432> thế bạn biết đào bitcoin trên vps ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor432> tìm hiểu mãi mà chỉ dùng được cpu, không biết dùng gpu
<CoconutCrab> bạn tính thử hiệu suất đào bitcoin chưa?
<vubuntor432> mình chỉ mới đào đươc litecoin thôi
<vubuntor432> ubuntu 14, 8 core,ram 28gb, mà chạy cpu có 50 kh/s
<CoconutCrab> thế có đủ thu lãi không?
<vubuntor432> còn nhiều chưa hiểu nên rất cần giải đáp
<vubuntor432> phải chạy bằng gpu lên mh/s mới có lãi
<vubuntor432> vps chạy 24/7mà tắt máy vẫn chạy nên không có lỗ
<CoconutCrab> bên nước ngoài họ làm ASIC riêng để mine rồi :)
<vubuntor432> bởi thế đang tìm hiểu cách chạy bằng gpu
<vubuntor432> uk, có usb miner!! mà chưa có vốn nên chưa mua
<vubuntor432> mà bạn biết cài ứng dụng cgminer trên ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor432> mình xem mãi mà làm ko đc!! -_-
 * CrySoMuchTUX nhòm vubuntor432 
<vubuntor432> mà bạn!!
<vubuntor432> có ai không?
<CrySoMuchTUX> vubuntor432: thôi giờ này còn đào nữa
<CrySoMuchTUX> lỗ thôi
<CrySoMuchTUX> giờ đi giết người thuê, chúng nó trả bằng bitcoin đấy
<vubuntor432> vps mà!!
<vubuntor432> vps thì sao lỗ?
<vubuntor432> vps có cpu!! mà sao không có gpu??
<CrySoMuchTUX> vubuntor432: có
<CrySoMuchTUX> mà giá đắt vkl
<CrySoMuchTUX> http://www.softlayer.com/gpu%20
<CrySoMuchTUX> nà :3
<CrySoMuchTUX> ~1000$/tháng thôi
<vubuntor432> thấy trên mạng nước ngoài nó chỉ cách cài adm với driver gì đó mà!
<CrySoMuchTUX> ;))
<CrySoMuchTUX> làm giàu không khó
<CrySoMuchTUX> version bitcoin
<CrySoMuchTUX> :3
<vubuntor432> học hỏi thôi
<vubuntor432> :V
<vubuntor432> mà sao đào bằng cpu dc mà gpu ko dc?
<vubuntor432> nó báo lỗi gì ấy
<CoconutCrab> nó đào bằng ASIC hiệu suất cao gâp 10 lần :)
<vubuntor432> còn cái này là gì bạn!! nó báo not device http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<CrySoMuchTUX> vubuntor432: bạn nên đọc nhiều hơn
<CrySoMuchTUX> chỗ này support Ubuntu chứ ... không support đào bitcoin
<vubuntor432> thì mình hỏi vps ubuntu có gpu ko?
<CoconutCrab> không có
<vubuntor432> ok!! thế chỉ cài desktop ubuntu cái
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ tải ảnh về ghi ra usb cài thôi
<vubuntor432> thấy hztut có file cài chỉ vs 1 lệnh mà link die rồi!! -_-
<vubuntor432> sax!!! đạng dùng vps!! chỉ dùng dc ssh
<vubuntor432> nên chưa có desktop!! cài vnc ấy!!
<CrySoMuchTUX> sax
<CrySoMuchTUX> sax
<CrySoMuchTUX> :3
<CrySoMuchTUX> read more
<vubuntor432> haiza!! -_-
<vubuntor432> desktop nào dễ dùng nhất?
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor432> không phải ý là xubuntu! gnome hay xlde! gì đó!
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu là desktop rồi còn gì
<vubuntor432> vps nó chưa có desktop!! chỉ có địa chỉ ip để nhập ssh! chưa có vnc!
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài ubuntu cho máy bàn
<CoconutCrab> chứ cài ubuntu desktop làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> GPU là cái card đồ họa
<CoconutCrab> làm gì có VPS nào gắn GPU làm gì?
<vubuntor432> thế sao có cpu!! có core?
<CoconutCrab> CPU khác GPU thế nào?
<CrySoMuchTUX> CoconutCrab: có nha
<CrySoMuchTUX> mà đắt lắm
<CrySoMuchTUX> :3
<vubuntor432> vãi!! :V
<CrySoMuchTUX> vubuntor432: mấy tuổi rồi
<CrySoMuchTUX> sao dùng nhiều ! thế
<CrySoMuchTUX> cảm xúc dâng trào quá hể?
<vubuntor432> haha!! e còn pé!! mong thông cảm
<vubuntor432> e viết toàn có !
<CrySoMuchTUX> !! anh đã lớn!! anh đéo thông cảm!!!
<vubuntor432> e 95! :V
<vubuntor432> mấy chú già rồi ak!!
<CrySoMuchTUX> gọi chú CoconutCrab đi
<vubuntor432> :)
<CrySoMuchTUX> sinh năm 72
<vubuntor432> cô cô nut crab!! là cô ak?
<CrySoMuchTUX> chơi bitcoin từ khi mới có
<vubuntor432> 72?????
<vubuntor432> 72?????
<CrySoMuchTUX> nên nói là phải tin
<vubuntor432> OMG!!!!!
<vubuntor432> 72!!!!
<vubuntor432> ảo!!!
<CrySoMuchTUX> ảo cái cmnm á!!!!!
<vubuntor432> cũng chưa già mấy!
<vubuntor432> :V
<vubuntor432> do cháu thấy đào đc trên vps!! mà mới đào dc bằng cpu! muốn tìm hiểu đào bằng gpu
<vubuntor432> mong chú chỉ giúp!! :v
<CoconutCrab> GPU là cái card đồ họa ấy
<CrySoMuchTUX> mong cháu đéo dùng ! nữa cho mắt chú nó đỡ khó chịu
<CoconutCrab> VPS không có GPU
<vubuntor432> ok, mà ! có ảnh hưởng gì đâu, lạ nhỉ, chuyển dùng dấu khác vậy
<vubuntor432> thế windows với linux có nào ngon nhất?
<CoconutCrab> nhÆ° nhau
<vubuntor432> ubuntu có ngốn ram không mấy chú?
<CoconutCrab> ít hơn windows một chút
<vubuntor432> mà chỉ cách cài gnome ubuntu với vnc cái
<vubuntor432> ngủ rồi ak mấy chú
<vubuntor432> đi không nói gì cả.
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài VNC vào làm gì?
<vubuntor432> chứ vps mới!! chưa có giao diện!! vói cháu dùng android mà
<CoconutCrab> bạn cần giao diện làm gì?
<vubuntor432> đang dùng máy tính bảng android!! nên mới sắm 1 vps ubuntu!! android sao dùng dc ubuntu! nên phải cài vnc để dùng
<CoconutCrab> :|
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài ubuntu vào laptop ấy
<vubuntor432> cô cô là cô ak? hay chú?
<CoconutCrab> mợ
<vubuntor432> cô hay chú??? mợ!!
<vubuntor432> @.@
<vubuntor432> mợ là giống gì?
<vubuntor432> hại não với mấy ngưới lớn tuổi này quá
<vubuntor421> mình cần giúp đỡ về network
<vubuntor421> mình dung mang lan, gõ ping 8.8.8.8 thì nhận đc
<vubuntor421> connect: Network is unreachable
<vubuntor421> mình đã thử reset router và đặt ip tĩnh  nhưng k được
<vubuntor421> mong nhận được giúp đỡ, thanks
<CrySoMuchTUX> DNS?
<vubuntor421> là sao bạn
<vubuntor421> đặt DNS cũng không vào được.
<CrySoMuchTUX> ping 8.8.8.8 đc
<CrySoMuchTUX> mà đặt DNS không vào được web
<CrySoMuchTUX> có nhầm không vậy
<CrySoMuchTUX> :D
<CoconutCrab> ping không được mà
<CoconutCrab> cái connect network is unreachable kia
<CoconutCrab> là của ping
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-20
<vubuntor586> Hello
<vubuntor586> Sau khi da format het cac o dia cua windows. Em co can phan vung lai khi cai linux hay khong?
<vubuntor586> Ram 3g, o cung 250gb. Phan vung the nao la hop ly. Xin cam on
